# هل انت مع ضرب الرجالة للستات ام ضد



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

كثير ما نسمع عن رجال يضربون زوجاتهن ويعاملهن معامله سيئة للغاية
ونسمع انه يطرد زوجته فالشارع دون ان يكون معاه ثم مواصلاته الى بيت اهله
فهل انت مع ام ضد ضرب الرجل  للمراة؟؟
وهل انت مع ضرب المراة للرجل
وما هو رئيك فالاتى
لو سمعت يوما
ان هناك رجل ضرب زوجته بسبب
1\غباء منه
2\تقصير منه
3\خيانه
هل انت مع ام ضد

انا عن نفسى مع ضرب الستات الى دماغة مجفلة
هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

_لالالالالالالا ضد خالص طبعا _
_التفاهم اهم حاجه _
_شكرا ليك_​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

لالالالالالا لا مع ده ولا ده

مد الايد مش احترام ولا جدعنه منه ولا منها

اهم شئ الاحترام المتبادل واي شئ يتحل بالتفاهم والنقاش وليس بمد الايد والاهانات الكلمية

ميرسي للموضوع

واعترض علي اجابتك انك مع ضرب الستات ههههههههههههه

هقوم بنات المنتدي عليك ههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

*اهلا وسهلا جيت فى وقتك نورت مصر ياراجل كنت فين من زمان 
مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك 
ضرب مين بقى لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وانت مع ايه بقى انشاء الله 
هههههههههههههههه
ها يابنات قولولى اهاجم ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههه
قال ضرب قال ,ده يبقى راجل همجى بيتصرف تصرفات حيوانية 
يعانى من عقدة النقص فى شخصيته وبيحاول تعويضها بضرب من هو اضعف منه جسديا 
الراجل القوى فعلا اللى يعرف معنى الرجولة الحقيقية هو اللى يعرف يتعامل بأحترام وانسانية مع الجميع واولهم مراته 
قال يضربها قال ,ضربته عقربه 
ضربه فى قلبه ,العمى 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه
انا عارف من الاول انى هنضرب 
بس لازم تعرفو وتخادو بالكو من النقطة دى انا برفض ضرب الرجال للستات وعلى فكرة السببت انى افتح الموضوع دا هو انى بعرف حد زوجه بيضربة وبيظبته كل يوم
فاتضيقت فقلت اخر رئيكم
مش اكتر
انا بحترم الست جدا لانه امى,واختى وحببتى وبنتى


----------



## sparrow (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا جيت فى وقتك نورت مصر ياراجل كنت فين من زمان
> مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك
> ضرب مين بقى لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وانت مع ايه بقى انشاء الله
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههه هههههههههه ضحكتيني بجد يا نانسي


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _لالالالالالالا ضد خالص طبعا _
> _التفاهم اهم حاجه _
> _شكرا ليك_​


انا بعتقد لو مفيش تفاهم برضو لازم يكون فيه احترام وود وادب متبادل بينهم
ومش توصل للضرب وللكرش من البيت
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

*انت كده حيتقام عليك الحد:bud::bud:
نانسي جت خلاص لا مفرهههههههههههه
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالا لا مع ده ولا ده
> 
> مد الايد مش احترام ولا جدعنه منه ولا منها
> 
> ...


وانا ضد اجابتى ايضا
ههههههههههه
وبلاش والنبى بنات المنتدى
انا متعاطف معاكو 
واتفق على الحب اولا
ثم الاحترام ثانيا
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا جيت فى وقتك نورت مصر ياراجل كنت فين من زمان
> مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك
> ضرب مين بقى لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وانت مع ايه بقى انشاء الله
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


لا يا عم الطيب احسن
انا شكلى هنضرب فالليله دى
هههههههه
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههه هههههههههه ضحكتيني بجد يا نانسي


ههههههههههههههههههههه
اعد انت اضحك
وانا اعد مرعوب منه
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *انت كده حيتقام عليك الحد:bud::bud:
> نانسي جت خلاص لا مفرهههههههههههه
> *


ههههههههههههه
متخوفنيش اكتر ما انا خايف يا عم بقى
وبعدين خليك شجاع
ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه

ايوه كده طالما صلحت اقوالك

يبقي خلاص عفونا عنك هههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا جيت فى وقتك نورت مصر ياراجل كنت فين من زمان *
> *مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك *
> *ضرب مين بقى لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وانت مع ايه بقى انشاء الله *
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

_ههههههههه
كويس انى قولت ضد :shutup22:
الحق نفسك :smil15:​_


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ايوه كده طالما صلحت اقوالك
> 
> يبقي خلاص عفونا عنك هههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههه
خلى بالك ممكن اغير فرائ او ارجع فيه
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههه
> كويس انى قولت ضد :shutup22:
> الحق نفسك :smil15:​_


وانا يا رتنى ما نزلت الموضوع
هههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أبريل 2011)

انا ضد ضرب المراة الضرب للحيوانات المراة انسانة رقيقة تحتاج الى من يفهمها


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> وانا يا رتنى ما نزلت الموضوع
> هههههههههههه


 


_هههههههههه 
لا تخف :bud:
لو فى اى خناقه قول انت بس :act19:
وانا اول واحد هيطلع يجرى :fun_lol:​_


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *انت كده حيتقام عليك الحد:bud::bud:
> نانسي جت خلاص لا مفرهههههههههههه
> *




*هههههههههههههه المرعب *


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> وانا يا رتنى ما نزلت الموضوع
> هههههههههههه



*انا هخليك تندم انك فكرت فى كلمة ضرب اساسا 
هههههههههه لاوقت للندم الموضوع نزل خلاص وخد عندك بقى 
لسه لما اجبلك شريكتى فى الكفاح 
انتى فين يا انجيلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا ضد الضرب والاهانة نهائى *
*لى عودة مرة اخرى*​


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

انا مع ضربهم و كسر رقبتهم كمان
لو مسمعوش كلامك اضربها لو سمعت كلامك اتلككلها و اضربها برده
كسر عضمها خلي نفوخها يتفتح و يجيلها فقر دم من كتر الضرب
اضربها بالكرباج السودانى رش على وشها مية نار
بكعب الجزمة و على راسها و على عنيها
امسك لسانها و اقطعه بسكينة سخنة دم على النار
امسك ودانها و اعصرها طلعها فى ايدك
و اخر النهار هاتلها بوكيه ورد و قلها اسف ده لو لقيت حاجة اتبقت فيها


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

بص يا عمي الباشا

مين هيه الست

هيه امي واختي وحبيبتي وزوجتي في المستقبل صح لو عندك كلام اخر

انا في رائي الشخصي كل رجل يضرب اي بنت كانت 

اذا كانت زوجته او اختة او حبيبتة المهم 

هو جبان جدا يا عمي في حد يقدر يضرب بنت

ده البنات احلى شي في الدنيا

صح انا اكبر عدو للبنات في المنتدة 

لكن بجد بجد احترم البنات كتير


ويا عمي اعتذر احسن لك احسن ما تاكل ضرب هههههههههههه

في مثل عراقي يقول 

اسال المجرب ولا تسال الحكيم  ههههههههههههههههه :bud:

بجد بجد موضوع كتير عجبني وانا بعرف طولت اكتير لكن معلش 

الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا جيت فى وقتك نورت مصر ياراجل كنت فين من زمان
> مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك
> ضرب مين بقى لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وانت مع ايه بقى انشاء الله
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههه والنبى قولتى الى فى نفسى يا بتى
فعلا تصرفات حيوانية


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> انا مع ضربهم و كسر رقبتهم كمان
> لو مسمعوش كلامك اضربها لو سمعت كلامك اتلككلها و اضربها برده
> كسر عضمها خلي نفوخها يتفتح و يجيلها فقر دم من كتر الضرب
> اضربها بالكرباج السودانى رش على وشها مية نار
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه

يا عمي بالراحة انا شايف الزرقاوي وله اي يا عمي

ربنا يستر عليك بلاش مش فينا حيل الحرب دلوقت هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 أبريل 2011)

مد الايد اهانة مش قليلة ومش هتغفرها المراءة بسهولة وبرضو مد الايد للرجل اهانة لكرامته وبتقطع اى علاقة بدون نقاش 
فى حاجات سهل نعديها ويمكن سهل تتغفر وحاجات لو مررت سنين وسنين لا يمكن تتنسى وكل متفتكرها تحس انى دلوقتى بتمر بيها ودموعك تنزل عليها
حتى لو مد الايد كان عقاب عن خطىء ما فى حاجة اسمها تعود يعنى خلاص جسم اتعود على الضرب هخطىء زى مانا عاوز طلاما جسم اتعود على الضرب 
فى اسلوب ارقى واجمل الحوار بيفتح بيوت ويبنيها وبيعزز كرامت كل طرف عند التانى كمان فهم كل طرف للتانى مش واحد متعصف افضل استفذ فيه استفذ فيه لحد ميجب اخره واعصابة تفلت باى تصرف ان كان 
المشكلة فى ادارة الحوار 
يعنى لو حد عصبى ازاى اهديه مش استفزه اكتر واعصبة


----------



## ميرنا (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> انا مع ضربهم و كسر رقبتهم كمان
> لو مسمعوش كلامك اضربها لو سمعت كلامك اتلككلها و اضربها برده
> كسر عضمها خلي نفوخها يتفتح و يجيلها فقر دم من كتر الضرب
> اضربها بالكرباج السودانى رش على وشها مية نار
> ...


كداب يا ريمو ولا يهون عليك تجرحها بكلمة حتى مش تمد ايدك


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا عمي بالراحة انا شايف الزرقاوي وله اي يا عمي
> 
> ربنا يستر عليك بلاش مش فينا حيل الحرب دلوقت هههههههههههههههههههه



دونت وورى يا مان اللى هتمد ايدها هتدعى عليها الملائكة طول الليل تصبح مشلولة و تمشى بكرسى 6 عجلات و استك:bud:
و اعدو لهم ما استطعتم من شبشب و من حزام البنطلون اضربوهم حتى يشهدو ان لا اله الا الله و ان الراجل حبيب الله:bud:


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أبريل 2011)

لا لا لا فى بنات تستاهل الضرب والنعمة
يعنى مرة وانا فى الجامعة بكلم مع واحدة زميلتى
وفجاة لقتها بتهزر بالضرب
وانا عمال بقولها يا بنتى بلاش انا غبى فى الضرب
وهيا ولا هنا
رحت ضربها على كتفها 
ماحرمتش وقعدت تهزر بالضرب قدام الناس
رحت ماسكها ورحت نازل فيها ضرب لحد ما عمتها :d
هههههههههههههه
دى بقى تستاهل الضرب ولا لا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههه
> كويس انى قولت ضد :shutup22:
> الحق نفسك :smil15:​_



*ههههههههههه صدقنى انا عارفة انى حكماكوا و شاكماكوا فى المنتدى ده من غيرى المنتدى يبقى فوضى 
رجالة متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا لا لا فى بنات تستاهل الضرب والنعمة
> يعنى مرة وانا فى الجامعة بكلم مع واحدة زميلتى
> وفجاة لقتها بتهزر بالضرب
> وانا عمال بقولها يا بنتى بلاش انا غبى فى الضرب
> ...



*ياريتك توقع فى ايدى 
ااااااااه يالقهر علشان اوريك مين اللى يستاهل 
*


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا لا لا فى بنات تستاهل الضرب والنعمة
> يعنى مرة وانا فى الجامعة بكلم مع واحدة زميلتى
> وفجاة لقتها بتهزر بالضرب
> وانا عمال بقولها يا بنتى بلاش انا غبى فى الضرب
> ...



هههههههه قشطة عليك:boxing:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه
انا هتابع بس 

البنات هنا قايمين بالواجب وزياده


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انا هتابع بس
> 
> البنات هنا قايمين بالواجب وزياده



*متخافيش ياحبى كله تحت السيطرة *


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا ضد ضرب المراة الضرب للحيوانات المراة انسانة رقيقة تحتاج الى من يفهمها


تمام يا ريس
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> انا مع ضربهم و كسر رقبتهم كمان
> لو مسمعوش كلامك اضربها لو سمعت كلامك اتلككلها و اضربها برده
> كسر عضمها خلي نفوخها يتفتح و يجيلها فقر دم من كتر الضرب
> اضربها بالكرباج السودانى رش على وشها مية نار
> ...




واد يا ريمو اركن انت علي جبنك كدا
وانت اصلا بتاع كلام وبس
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههه
> لا تخف :bud:
> لو فى اى خناقه قول انت بس :act19:
> وانا اول واحد هيطلع يجرى :fun_lol:​_


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عارف اودى جمايلك دىف ين
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههه هههههههههه ضحكتيني بجد يا نانسي



*اى خدمة ياحبيبى انا هضحكك عليهم دلوقتى ههههههههههه*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا هخليك تندم انك فكرت فى كلمة ضرب اساسا
> هههههههههه لاوقت للندم الموضوع نزل خلاص وخد عندك بقى
> لسه لما اجبلك شريكتى فى الكفاح
> انتى فين يا انجيلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


ههههههههههههههه
شكلك مفتريه
هو انا قادر عليكى لما تجبيلى انجيلا كمان
ربنا يستر
ههههههههههههههههه
المشكلة انى بعرف احضر العفريت بس مبعرفش اصرفو
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *متخافيش ياحبى كله تحت السيطرة *



هههههههههههههه انا واثقه في كدا يا نانسي 
ربنا معاكي في الجهاد ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا ضد الضرب والاهانة نهائى *
> *لى عودة مرة اخرى*​


وانا كمان
بس كدة البنات كترو فالموضوع
ههههههههههههه
وانا ستنى مش معدية كدة


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> شكلك مفتريه
> هو انا قادر عليكى لما تجبيلى انجيلا كمان
> ربنا يستر
> ...



*لالالالا ياراجل متقولش كده عيييييييييييييب 
ده انت الرجل ازاى متقدرش على واحدة مكسورة الجناح زى؟؟؟؟
عيب عيب ههههههههههههه 

*


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياريتك توقع فى ايدى
> ااااااااه يالقهر علشان اوريك مين اللى يستاهل
> *



كان غيرك اشطر والله
انا معروف عنى الى يظهر بالايد يستحمل 
لانى غبى فى هزارى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> هههههههه قشطة عليك:boxing:



عيب عليك يا معلم دا احنا جامدين اوى :bud:​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> انا مع ضربهم و كسر رقبتهم كمان
> لو مسمعوش كلامك اضربها لو سمعت كلامك اتلككلها و اضربها برده
> كسر عضمها خلي نفوخها يتفتح و يجيلها فقر دم من كتر الضرب
> اضربها بالكرباج السودانى رش على وشها مية نار
> ...


هههههههههههههه
اناعاوز اقول كدة بس خايف من اتباع الحزب الوطنى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> كان غيرك اشطر والله
> انا معروف عنى الى يظهر بالايد يستحمل
> لانى غبى فى هزارى
> هههههههههههههههههه​



*وده طبعا يابنات نموذج حى للراجل الشرقى فرحان بنفسه اوى وفخور انه غبى فى الضرب وكأنه بطل الاولومبيات مثلا 
ولا جاب كاس العالم مع ان ديه حاجة مفروض يتضايق منها مش يفتخر بيها 
بس هنعمل ايه هو كده الراجل الشرقى مناخدش منه غير كده 
ههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> بص يا عمي الباشا
> 
> مين هيه الست
> 
> ...


ياااااااااااااااااااة انت مجرب
هههههههههه
وانا كمان هجرب الان
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت يا قمر الموضوع
وضحكتنى مشاركتك جدا
الرب يبابركك


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اناعاوز اقول كدة بس خايف من اتباع الحزب الوطنى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*قول يابنى قول متخليش فى نفسك حاجة 
قولى ياشابة قولى ده احنا هنريحوووووووووووووكى 
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وده طبعا يابنات نموذج حى للراجل الشرقى فرحان بنفسه اوى وفخور انه غبى فى الضرب وكأنه بطل الاولومبيات مثلا
> ولا جاب كاس العالم مع ان ديه حاجة مفروض يتضايق منها مش يفتخر بيها
> بس هنعمل ايه هو كده الراجل الشرقى مناخدش منه غير كده
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتينى بامانة

امال من شوية كنتى بتتباهى بعضلاتك لية يا اخت الغربية انتى
ههههههههههههههههه
عالم بوشين صحيح 
لما يلاقو ان مافيش فايدة يقلبوها علم نفس​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

انا عارف عملت فتنه فالمنتدى
هههههههههههههههه
نيهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاهاه
ودا المطلوب
ونشوف مين الى هيكسب بقى
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لالالالا ياراجل متقولش كده عيييييييييييييب
> ده انت الرجل ازاى متقدرش على واحدة مكسورة الجناح زى؟؟؟؟
> عيب عيب ههههههههههههه
> 
> *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الايام بيننا
ويا انا يا انتى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 أبريل 2011)

*ليه كده ياعم المواضيع دى احنا هنا بنات المنتدى هنجرب الموضوع معاك علشان تقولنا رايك استقر على ايه[/CE:bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:NTER]​*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد ضحكتينى بامانة
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه علم النفس الذى لايفقه فيه الرجال اى شئ 
لما نتكلم معاكوا بالمنطق تضحكوا ضحك هستيرى لانكوا مش فاهمين احنا بنقول ايه 
بس تتباهوا بالعضلات مش اكتر 
ههههههههه معلش معلش 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *قول يابنى قول متخليش فى نفسك حاجة
> قولى ياشابة قولى ده احنا هنريحوووووووووووووكى
> *


عيب عليكى لو انتى ريا وسكينة
انا عبد العال ههههههههههه
يرحينى هههههههههههه
بس بعد العيد علشان اعيد مع الخدمة واموت
ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الايام بيننا
> ويا انا يا انتى
> هههههههههههههه



*لا الايام مش بيننا القنابل هى اللى بيننا :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد ضحكتينى بامانة
> 
> ...


يا جامد يا جامد
تصدق انت بتتكلم صح
من شوية كانت بتلعب حديد وكاراتيه دلوقتى
بتقلى مكسورة الجناح
ههههههههههه
اديهم يا ريس ومتسكتش ههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه علم النفس الذى لايفقه فيه الرجال اى شئ
> لما نتكلم معاكوا بالمنطق تضحكوا ضحك هستيرى لانكوا مش فاهمين احنا بنقول ايه
> بس تتباهوا بالعضلات مش اكتر
> ههههههههه معلش معلش
> *



اهى دى بقى يا رجالة بتتبع مبدا خدوهم بالصوت قبل ما يخدوكم بالكلام
هههههههههههههههههههه
اكمل معاكى بليل بقى علشان رايح اجتماع الكنيسة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا جامد يا جامد
> تصدق انت بتتكلم صح
> من شوية كانت بتلعب حديد وكاراتيه دلوقتى
> بتقلى مكسورة الجناح
> ...



اة ياعم احنا بنرد عليهم من كلامهم 
احنا جامدين اوى لا مواخذة
ههههههههههههههههه
بس والنبى ساعدونى ما تحسسونيش انى بحارب لوحدى​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *ليه كده ياعم المواضيع دى احنا هنا بنات المنتدى هنجرب الموضوع معاك علشان تقولنا رايك استقر على ايه[/CE:bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud::bud:NTER]​*​



مبلاش 
هتندمى
انا ورايا رجاله تاكل الظلط
هههههههههه​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اة ياعم احنا بنرد عليهم من كلامهم
> احنا جامدين اوى لا مواخذة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بس والنبى ساعدونى ما تحسسونيش انى بحارب لوحدى​



*ياحليلة الولد هيعيط :new6:*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 أبريل 2011)

> فهل انت مع ام ضد ضرب الرجل للمراة؟؟
> وهل انت مع ضرب المراة للرجل


و سمعت يوما
ضدد 

اكيد
--------------
ان هناك رجل ضرب زوجته بسبب
1\غباء منه
2\تقير منه
3\خيانه
هل انت مع ام ضد
دي علي حسب شخصيه وتعامل الرجل
ولكن انا ضدد


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه علم النفس الذى لايفقه فيه الرجال اى شئ
> لما نتكلم معاكوا بالمنطق تضحكوا ضحك هستيرى لانكوا مش فاهمين احنا بنقول ايه
> بس تتباهوا بالعضلات مش اكتر
> ههههههههه معلش معلش
> *


معلش معلش ايه بس
متخليكى سكته احسن
هو فيه عاالم نفس واحدة ست اصلا؟
كل علماء النفس رجال
يا باشا
وبعدين انا درست علم نفس واناراجل
ترلململممل
عيب كدة
ههههههههههههههههههه
البنت متعرفش غير تقوير الكوسة والوقوف امام المراة اما
العلوم فللرجال
تمسعى عن ابن سينا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا الايام مش بيننا القنابل هى اللى بيننا :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*


هههههههههه
هو انتى منهم
انا هتصل بامن الدولة الان
ههههههههههه
بس يا رب الرقم يجمع
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اة ياعم احنا بنرد عليهم من كلامهم
> احنا جامدين اوى لا مواخذة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بس والنبى ساعدونى ما تحسسونيش انى بحارب لوحدى​


طبعا يا معلم
هو فيه حد زينا
انت عم الكل
انا معاكى يا ريس
كلنا فداءك يا ريس
بس لو فجرت القنبل اناههرب
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

احنا جدعان اوى
هههههههههههههه
على فكرة الموضوع كدة باظ
هههههههههههههه
بيدى لا بيد عمر


----------



## fredyyy (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا لا لا فى بنات *تستاهل الضرب والنعمة*​
> 
> يعنى مرة وانا فى الجامعة بكلم مع واحدة زميلتى
> وفجاة لقتها *بتهزر بالضرب*
> ...




*إيه ده إحنا فين *

*في المنتدى والا َحلبة ملاكمة ... :319yb:*

*ضربها على كتفها ... نازل فيها ضرب ... :1035pk:*

*أجري أنا أحسن ... ممكن آخذ  ُبكس ... :s:*

*الناس الشديدة قوي دي ... مش بعرف أتفاهم معاها ...  :070104~242:*


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> واد يا ريمو اركن انت علي جبنك كدا
> وانت اصلا بتاع كلام وبس
> هههههههههههههههههه



هههههههه لا عيب عليكى احنا فى الجد منقولش لا
و تعويرة الوش مفهاش معلش
و اللى غاوى تنطيت هندقه بمسمار على الحيط 
و سمعونا احلى صلاة على النبى:act19:
واللى له شوق فى حاجة يورينى نفسه:bud:


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه انا واثقه في كدا يا نانسي
> ربنا معاكي في الجهاد ههههههههه


هههههههههههههه
ابقو قبلونى
هع هع هع هع
هههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> هههههههه لا عيب عليكى احنا فى الجد منقولش لا
> و تعويرة الوش مفهاش معلش
> و اللى غاوى تنطيت هندقه بمسمار على الحيط
> و سمعونا احلى صلاة على النبى:act19:
> واللى له شوق فى حاجة يورينى نفسه:bud:



ايووووووووووووووووووون هو دا اخرك بالظبط

انا اهو وريني بقي هتقدر تعمل ايه :boxing::boxing::boxing:
:bomb::bomb::bomb: :bud::bud::bud:
هجوووووووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> عيب عليك يا معلم دا احنا جامدين اوى :bud:​



طول عمرنا يبنى:fun_lol:


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> هههههههه لا عيب عليكى احنا فى الجد منقولش لا
> و تعويرة الوش مفهاش معلش
> و اللى غاوى تنطيت هندقه بمسمار على الحيط
> و سمعونا احلى صلاة على النبى:act19:
> واللى له شوق فى حاجة يورينى نفسه:bud:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونقول لكل ست ولكل فتاء
وكدة غلط عالظلط
والتت فالنت
والفرخةقطفنا ريشة
والعمارة فالدبارة
ههههههههههههههههه
احنا جامدين اوى


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايووووووووووووووووووون هو دا اخرك بالظبط
> 
> انا اهو وريني بقي هتقدر تعمل ايه :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> :bomb::bomb::bomb: :bud::bud::bud:
> هجوووووووووووووووووووووووووم


ولا يهمنا
هع


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايووووووووووووووووووون هو دا اخرك بالظبط
> 
> انا اهو وريني بقي هتقدر تعمل ايه :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> :bomb::bomb::bomb: :bud::bud::bud:
> هجوووووووووووووووووووووووووم



:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19:

ثوانى احضر الساطور و جيلكم هخلى اكبر حتة فيكى اصغر من الجبنة المثلثات


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ولا يهمنا
> هع


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه واضح


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ونقول لكل ست ولكل فتاء
> وكدة غلط عالظلط
> والتت فالنت
> ...



قشطة عليك اديهم كمان:t39:


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اناعاوز اقول كدة بس خايف من اتباع الحزب الوطنى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



ولا تخاف احنا معانا الثورة بالصلاة على النبي :bomb:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19:
> 
> ثوانى احضر الساطور و جيلكم هخلى اكبر حتة فيكى اصغر من الجبنة المثلثات


ولا تقدر تعمل اي حاجه 

وياساتر عليك دايما طفس كدا وجايب سيره الاكل
ابقي ابعتلي قطعيتن والنبي
​


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ولا تقدر تعمل اي حاجه
> 
> وياساتر عليك دايما طفس كدا وجايب سيره الاكل
> ابقي ابعتلي قطعيتن والنبي
> ​



من عونيا انتى عارفة مقدرش اكسرلك كلمة
اعملك سندويتش؟:new6:


----------



## bob (15 أبريل 2011)

*بالصلاة علي كامل الدسم 
احنا وصلنا لايه بالظبط مين مع مين و مين بيعور مين
مش كل اللي يتخلق يعمل قلق
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> من عونيا انتى عارفة مقدرش اكسرلك كلمة
> اعملك سندويتش؟:new6:




هههههههههههههههههه ايون كدا ناس مش بتجي غير بالـــ .....
اه وخليه عندك بعد اسبوع هاجي اخده منك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *بالصلاة علي كامل الدسم
> احنا وصلنا لايه بالظبط مين مع مين و مين بيعور مين
> مش كل اللي يتخلق يعمل قلق
> *




ههههههههههههههههههه
اختار انت عايز تبقي مع مين وتتخانق مع مين
احنا بلد ديمقراطيه وعندنا حريه الاختيار في كل شئ
هههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ايون كدا ناس مش بتجي غير بالـــ .....
> اه وخليه عندك بعد اسبوع هاجي اخده منك



احلى سندويتش للقمر بعجينة الصراصير المفيدة لبناء الجسم و العضلات:59:


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه واضح


ههههههههههههههههه
انتو لسة شفتو حاجة
دنا هعمل فيكو عمايل
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> احلى سندويتش للقمر بعجينة الصراصير المفيدة لبناء الجسم و العضلات:59:



روح يا ريمو يا ابن طنط اللي في دايما حفله 
هههههههههههههههه عشان الدعوه تبقي صح
الهي يقرفك زي ما انت قرفني علي طول كدا
ومش عايزه منك اي حاجه خالص


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> روح يا ريمو يا ابن طنط اللي في دايما حفله
> هههههههههههههههه عشان الدعوه تبقي صح
> الهي يقرفك زي ما انت قرفني علي طول كدا
> ومش عايزه منك اي حاجه خالص



ههههههههه اى خدمة


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> قشطة عليك اديهم كمان:t39:


ههههههههههههههه
الى يقول اة نديلو على افاه
والى يقولبس ياخدله فالوش
احنان جدعان اوى


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انتو لسة شفتو حاجة
> دنا هعمل فيكو عمايل
> ههههههههههههه




يا جامد انت 
احلي حاجه فيكم انكم كلامنجيه وبس
ههههههههههههههه

واتفضل وارينا كدا ايه هي العمايل اللي هتعملها
بقي فينا


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *بالصلاة علي كامل الدسم
> احنا وصلنا لايه بالظبط مين مع مين و مين بيعور مين
> مش كل اللي يتخلق يعمل قلق
> *


هنصلى لما ينزعو الدسم
ههههههههههههههه
الولاد مبهدلين البنات كالمعتاد
يا زعيم
انت مع مين بقى
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا جامد انت
> احلي حاجه فيكم انكم كلامنجيه وبس
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
كلامنجيه
طيب
صبرك عليا
هتشوفى ايام ترللى عالاخر
بس اصبرى
من عنيا الجوز وادينا اللوز


----------



## Critic (15 أبريل 2011)

*طبعا انا مع ضربهن ضربا مبرحا*
*النص واضح : و اضربوهن فى المضاجع*
*اعترضوا على كلام ربونا بقا*


----------



## Scofield (15 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طبعا انا مع ضربهن ضربا مبرحا*
> *النص واضح : و اضربوهن فى المضاجع*
> *اعترضوا على كلام ربونا بقا*



صدق الله العظيم احسنت يا سيدنا الشيخ:thnk0001:


----------



## Rosetta (15 أبريل 2011)

*كم أستحقر الرجل الذي يمد يده على زوجته ! 
المسيحية توصي بأن تخضع النساء لأزواجهن ولكنها لا توصي بضرب الأزواج لزوجاتهم 
الرجل الذي يمد يده على زوجته لا يستحق أن تبقى زوجته معه ثانية واحدة 

شكرا للموضوع ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إيه ده إحنا فين *
> 
> *في المنتدى والا َحلبة ملاكمة ... :319yb:*
> 
> ...



لا لا لا الكلام دة مع الناس الى تستاهل الضرب 
لكن حضرتك على راسى من فوق 
لا تلقل​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كم أستحقر الرجل الذي يمد يده على زوجته !
> المسيحية توصي بأن تخضع النساء لأزواجهن ولكنها لا توصي بضرب الأزواج لزوجاتهم
> الرجل الذي يمد يده على زوجته لا يستحق أن تبقى زوجته معه ثانية واحدة
> 
> شكرا للموضوع ​*



انا معاكى فى رائيك يا روز وعلى فكرة اول كومنت كتبتة كان هزار مع بنات صحابى ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياحليلة الولد هيعيط :new6:*



ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا حليلة دى
لا طبعا الرجال لا تعيط
انا بشجع الشباب بدل ما تفتكروا انكم هتسيطرو علينا ولا حاجة
دا بعدكم​


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا حليلة دى
> لا طبعا الرجال لا تعيط
> انا بشجع الشباب بدل ما تفتكروا انكم هتسيطرو علينا ولا حاجة​
> دا بعدكم​


 
اوففففففففففففففف
يافتاح ياعاليم علي الليل
ها يبتدوا يجروا شكلنا تااااااااااااااااااااااااني
ما تخليكم في حالكم احسن مانعيطكم


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> قشطة عليك اديهم كمان:t39:


 

هع هع هع هع
هو مين ده اللي يدينا ياريس
وانا رحت فين
للاسف انا شفت الموضوع متاخر
ثواني وراجعه لك باسلحة الدمار بتاعتي


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> كثير ما نسمع عن رجال يضربون زوجاتهن ويعاملهن معامله سيئة للغاية
> ونسمع انه يطرد زوجته فالشارع دون ان يكون معاه ثم مواصلاته الى بيت اهله
> فهل انت مع ام ضد ضرب الرجل للمراة؟؟
> وهل انت مع ضرب المراة للرجل
> ...


 


> انا عن نفسى مع ضرب الستات الى دماغة مجفلة


 
هههههههههه
طيب ياسرجيوس
ليك يوم معايا ياابو دماغ مجفله


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _لالالالالالالا ضد خالص طبعا _
> 
> _التفاهم اهم حاجه _
> 
> _شكرا ليك_​


 

ربنا يخليك لينا ياكوكو
ياحامي حمي الستات


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا جيت فى وقتك نورت مصر ياراجل كنت فين من زمان
> مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك
> ضرب مين بقى لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وانت مع ايه بقى انشاء الله
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...





الهجوم يانانسي
الهجوم ثم الهجوم ثم الهجوم ثم القتل


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> اوففففففففففففففف
> يافتاح ياعاليم علي الليل
> ها يبتدوا يجروا شكلنا تااااااااااااااااااااااااني
> ما تخليكم في حالكم احسن مانعيطكم



ههههههههههههههه
نيتا جات يا رجالة
يا بنتى انتى ما حرمتيش من ساعة اخر خناقة​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههه صدق اللى قال الرجالة ظاهرة صوتية 
عمالين تزعقوا وتنبحوا فى صوتكوا ليكوا اسبوع 
معلش يابنات هو دايما كده الشخص الضعيف دايما صوته عالى 
ومنفوش زى فراخ الجمعية 
ربنا يشفى 
*


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

*اكيد لا

دى قلة عقل
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه صدق اللى قال الرجالة ظاهرة صوتية
> عمالين تزعقوا وتنبحوا فى صوتكوا ليكوا اسبوع
> معلش يابنات هو دايما كده الشخص الضعيف دايما صوته عالى
> ومنفوش زى فراخ الجمعية
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا حول الله
هو مش انا لسة قايلك مثل خدوهم بالصوت
ولا انتى خلاص مش لاقية كلام يتقال
بتقولى نفس الكلام بس باسلوب مختلف
​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا حول الله
> هو مش انا لسة قايلك مثل خدوهم بالصوت
> ولا انتى خلاص مش لاقية كلام يتقال
> ...



*هههههههههه لا يابنى اصل انا قولت فيكوا كل الكلام بهدلتكوا خالص انتوا لسه فاكرين تدافعوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههه مساكين 
*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أبريل 2011)

ومين اصلا اللي يستجرأ انه يمد ايده علينا​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ومين اصلا اللي يستجرأ انه يمد ايده علينا​



*انا عارفة يابنتى قوليلهم بس 
طيب انا نفسى يمد ايده عليا هنا ,وانا القانون فى صفى 
وانا هخليه يكره انه اتخلقله ايد اساسا هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههه لا يابنى اصل انا قولت فيكوا كل الكلام بهدلتكوا خالص انتوا لسه فاكرين تدافعوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههه مساكين
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6:

هو انتى بتكلمى على موضوع غير دة وانا ما اعرفش ولا اية :smil15:
:new6:​


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2011)

*يااه لو كل واحد اتكلم على أد أمكانياته 

** مكنش حد تعب من الكلام :t19:*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا عارفة يابنتى قوليلهم بس
> طيب انا نفسى يمد ايده عليا هنا ,وانا القانون فى صفى
> وانا هخليه يكره انه اتخلقله ايد اساسا هههههههههههههه
> *




زمان كان في سي السيد
دلوقتي مساواه
بكره علي ايامنا لما نتجوز هيبقي فيه ست الهانم

​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

طبعا البنات لازم تنضرب هههه

المثل بيقول اكسر للبنت ضلع يطلع لها 24 

فعلشان نخليهم جامدين كدا ويطلعهم ضلوع كتير نبقي نضربهم من وقت للتاني 

اللي هيقول لخطيبتي حاجة هديله انذار ههه


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طبعا البنات لازم تنضرب هههه
> 
> المثل بيقول اكسر للبنت ضلع يطلع لها 24
> 
> ...




ههههههههه
واضح فعلا انك مع ضرب البنات​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

انا مع ضرب الستات للرجالة

لكن ضرب الرجالة للستات نو هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

انا مع ضرب الستات للرجالة

لكن ضرب الرجالة للستات نو هههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*هو لازم عشان الراجل يثبت انه راجل لازم يدي الست بالصرمه القديمه عشان يثبت انه راجل*

*بس وحياه اهلي انا رافضه الموضوع نهائي و ابويا رافض و يوم ما جوزي يقل عقله و يفكر انه يضربني هيشوف الوان قوس قزح في عز الضهر....حتي لو ابويا مات برضه هيشوف الوان قوس قزح الضهر من غير مطره*

*انا مش جاموسه ولا بقره ولا كلب عشان اتضرب و اسكت...لييييييييييييييه كان واخدني من الشارع*

*الست الي ترضي انه جوزها يضربها تبقي جاموسه و تستاهل الضرب لانها عديمه الشخصيه و متخلفه انها تسمح لنفسها تنزل لمرتبه الحيوان*

*الراجل الي بيضرب اصلا ضعيف و منطقه هش جدا و بيداري ضعفه بالضرب اما انه مجنون و مريض نفسيا*

*و بس....*​


----------



## Twin (16 أبريل 2011)

*12 صفحة في أقل من 24 ساعة لموضوع ضرب الرجال للستات !*
*لا إله الا المسيح*
*للدرجادي الخوف بقي ملي قلب بنات حواء من أبناء أدام *

*طب وما رأيكم في ضرب الست للرجل .... *
*وتكون ست قوية ومفترية .... وبتاكل لحمة ومتغذية *
*والراجل حظه أنه مريض بالأنيميا .... ومكتوبله ياكل بقول متنقية ومش مستوية*
*وهي بتضربه يومياً ع الصبح وبعد التمثلية *
*علي أساس أنها بتسخن لحلقات المصارعة الحرة أم أشتركات شهرية *

*ما رأيكم يا معشر الستات*

*ملحوظة أنا غير متزوج ولا خاطب ومازلت بعقلي *
*علشان محدش يقول أو يفكرة في كدة والا كدة .... لا لا لا أنا لم أشتري الا الأن شبشب بوردة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هو لازم عشان الراجل يثبت انه راجل لازم يدي الست بالصرمه القديمه عشان يثبت انه راجل*
> 
> *بس وحياه اهلي انا رافضه الموضوع نهائي و ابويا رافض و يوم ما جوزي يقل عقله و يفكر انه يضربني هيشوف الوان قوس قزح في عز الضهر....حتي لو ابويا مات برضه هيشوف الوان قوس قزح الضهر من غير مطره*
> 
> ...



*تروث ياعمرى انا بفرح لما بشوفك رجعتى للجهاد والكفاح معايا تانى ضد احفاد سى السيد اللى جايين من تورا بورا 
انا نفسى يمد ايده عليا هنا او حتى يفكر علشان اخليه عبرة للزمن وكله بالقانون هبيعه اللى وراه واللى قدامه هههههههههههه
القانون فى صفى 
هو الراجل ظاهرة صوتية هههههههه
على رأى عادل امام اثبتوا ان الراجل اصله جلدة حنفية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *12 صفحة في أقل من 24 ساعة لموضوع ضرب الرجال للستات !*
> *لا إله الا المسيح*
> *للدرجادي الخوف بقي ملي قلب بنات حواء من أبناء أدام *
> *
> *​



*فعلا نحن نخاف من المرضى النفسيين اللى بيتصرفوا تصرفات همجية زى ديه 
ده طبيعى ان اى شخص طبيعى يخاف من المريض العقلى والنفسى اللى بيتصرف تصرفات غير ادميه وهمجية 
ههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> طب وما رأيكم في ضرب الست للرجل ..




اه لو كده ماشى

لكن العكس لالالا ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هو لازم عشان الراجل يثبت انه راجل لازم يدي الست بالصرمه القديمه عشان يثبت انه راجل
> 
> بس وحياه اهلي انا رافضه الموضوع نهائي و ابويا رافض و يوم ما جوزي يقل عقله و يفكر انه يضربني هيشوف الوان قوس قزح في عز الضهر....حتي لو ابويا مات برضه هيشوف الوان قوس قزح الضهر من غير مطره
> 
> ...



انتى سخنتى يا تروث وانا معاكى طبعا  ههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *12 صفحة في أقل من 24 ساعة لموضوع ضرب الرجال للستات !*​
> *لا إله الا المسيح*
> *للدرجادي الخوف بقي ملي قلب بنات حواء من أبناء أدام *​
> *طب وما رأيكم في ضرب الست للرجل .... *
> ...


 

*لا شبشب بورده ايه يا امير*

*انا عندي بوت تقيل كدا للتلج و عندي بوت جلد كدا ARMY BOOT*

*دول للضرب علطول... بس انا بحب الضرب بالكراسي اوي هههههههه فعال جدا ههههههههههههههه:boxing::bud: *​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> لا شبشب بورده ايه يا امير
> 
> انا عندي بوت تقيل كدا للتلج و عندي بوت جلد كدا ARMY BOOT
> 
> دول للضرب علطول... بس انا بحب الضرب بالكراسي اوي هههههههه فعال جدا ههههههههههههههه



اسمعى منى انا

مفيش احلى من الكعوب العالية بتخرم النفوخ ههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> واضح فعلا انك مع ضرب البنات​


 
طبعا وهل هناك شك :boxing:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا مع ضرب الستات للرجالة
> 
> لكن ضرب الرجالة للستات نو هههههههههههههه


 
وانا كمان بأيدك

اصلي ضرب الستات كوميدي جداا :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا شبشب بورده ايه يا امير*​
> *انا عندي بوت تقيل كدا للتلج و عندي بوت جلد كدا ARMY BOOT*​
> 
> *دول للضرب علطول... بس انا بحب الضرب بالكراسي اوي هههههههه فعال جدا ههههههههههههههه:boxing::bud: *​


 



tasoni queena قال:


> اسمعى منى انا
> 
> مفيش احلى من الكعوب العالية بتخرم النفوخ ههههههههههههه


 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

للدرجة دي متغاظين من الرجالة وبتستخدم اسلحة :new6:

انا اقصد الضرب بالايد الخفيف ده :t19:

مش بالاسلحة الفتاكة اللي بتخرم النفوخ والكراسي اللي نتيجتها فعالة يا تروث :act19:


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طبعا وهل هناك شك :boxing:




هو في ذرة شك
بس ممكن تروح لو قولتلي اوصل لخطيبتك ازاي
وتديني الامان
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> نا كمان بأيدك
> 
> اصلي ضرب الستات كوميدي جداا



طبعا ضرب الستات للرجالة هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طبعا انا مع ضربهن ضربا مبرحا*
> *النص واضح : و اضربوهن فى المضاجع*
> *اعترضوا على كلام ربونا بقا*


هو دا الكلام المظبوط
ههههههههههههههههه
اضربهون ثم اضربوهن ثم اهجرهن ثم اضربهن
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> اوففففففففففففففف
> يافتاح ياعاليم علي الليل
> ها يبتدوا يجروا شكلنا تااااااااااااااااااااااااني
> ما تخليكم في حالكم احسن مانعيطكم


واضح انك تبع حزب النساء مكسور الجناحين
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هع هع هع هع
> هو مين ده اللي يدينا ياريس
> وانا رحت فين
> للاسف انا شفت الموضوع متاخر
> ثواني وراجعه لك باسلحة الدمار بتاعتي


انا اديكو يا معلم
فيه اى ادنى اقل اعتراض
احنا جامدين اوى


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههه
> طيب ياسرجيوس
> ليك يوم معايا ياابو دماغ مجفله


هههههههههههههه
هو انتى شيفانى جاى من الكفر
مش تعرفى تعملى حاجة
عاوزة واحد كبير
نيهاهاهاهاههاهاه
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> الهجوم يانانسي
> الهجوم ثم الهجوم ثم الهجوم ثم القتل


برضو الراجل اقوى
ههههههههههههه
اعملو ما بدلكم
ناتو عاملين زى الزمالك لما بينزل الملعب بيعمل نفسو لعيب
بس الاهلى بيلبو
عههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> نيتا جات يا رجالة
> يا بنتى انتى ما حرمتيش من ساعة اخر خناقة​


هما كدة بيتظبتو
ويغيبو ويرجعو يتظبتو تانى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه صدق اللى قال الرجالة ظاهرة صوتية
> عمالين تزعقوا وتنبحوا فى صوتكوا ليكوا اسبوع
> معلش يابنات هو دايما كده الشخص الضعيف دايما صوته عالى
> ومنفوش زى فراخ الجمعية
> ...


استغفر الله العظيم يا رب
وبعدين معاكو
هتخلو الواحد يعمله معاكو
ليه
ههههههههه
وغلاوتك لما اشوف اى بنت فالكنيسة لاضربه
يلا بقى
وزنبه فرقبتك
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا حول الله
> هو مش انا لسة قايلك مثل خدوهم بالصوت
> ولا انتى خلاص مش لاقية كلام يتقال
> ...


مش عارفين يتكلمو يا ريس
فبيكررو
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههه لا يابنى اصل انا قولت فيكوا كل الكلام بهدلتكوا خالص انتوا لسه فاكرين تدافعوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههه مساكين
> *


مفيش اكتر من الكلام
فعلا مفيش خالص
كلمنجيه فقط
هههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ومين اصلا اللي يستجرأ انه يمد ايده علينا​


مش مالين عينك ولا ايه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا عارفة يابنتى قوليلهم بس
> طيب انا نفسى يمد ايده عليا هنا ,وانا القانون فى صفى
> وانا هخليه يكره انه اتخلقله ايد اساسا هههههههههههههه
> *


كلامنجيه
كلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامنجييييييييه
مش تعرفى تعملى شىء


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يااه لو كل واحد اتكلم على أد أمكانياته
> 
> ** مكنش حد تعب من الكلام :t19:*
> ​


مهو احنا بنتكلم على اد امكانياتنا اللامحدودة
فكرتينى بخادمة معايا بروحه بعد الخدمة
وعملالى فيه 7 رجاله شافت كلب فالشارع نطت جو الجاكت بتاعى
بنات كلامنجية
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> زمان كان في سي السيد
> دلوقتي مساواه
> بكره علي ايامنا لما نتجوز هيبقي فيه ست الهانم
> 
> ​


سى السيد كان ومازال
وسى هانم دى حلم مش هيتحقق
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طبعا البنات لازم تنضرب هههه
> 
> المثل بيقول اكسر للبنت ضلع يطلع لها 24
> 
> ...


وانا هسمع كلامك يا باشا
وهكسر ليهم الضلعين
علشان يبقو ام 48
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا مع ضرب الستات للرجالة
> 
> لكن ضرب الرجالة للستات نو هههههههههههههه


ومكرراه مرتين
طب حضرتكم هتعرفو تعمله ولا عاوزين حد يعلمكو
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى سخنتى يا تروث وانا معاكى طبعا  ههههههههههههه


برضو الرجاله جامد
والستات بتخاف من الكلاب فالشارع
لكن الراجل سبع
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسمعى منى انا
> 
> مفيش احلى من الكعوب العالية بتخرم النفوخ ههههههههههههه


هههههههههه
كعب
برضو مش تعرفو
احنا معانا يدان طرشة
هههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> وانا كمان بأيدك
> 
> اصلي ضرب الستات كوميدي جداا :new6:


هههههههههههههههههه
صح بيضربو بنبل واساتك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

وبعد 15 صفحة
انتصر حزب الرجال باكتساح
هههههههههههههه
وانتصرنا
هههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> وبعد 15 صفحة
> انتصر حزب الرجال باكتساح
> هههههههههههههه
> وانتصرنا
> هههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههه لاتعليق 
بقولك ايه انت شكلك كده غلبان ومتعرفنيش حد يقوله والنبى ياجماعة قبل ما ابتدى السلخ هههههههههههههه 
تصدق سلخت قبل ما ادبح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اسمعى منى انا
> 
> مفيش احلى من الكعوب العالية بتخرم النفوخ ههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه
ياخراااااااااااشي ياتاسوني
تملي افكارك تجنن
بس نجيب الكعب اللي 10 سم
مفعوله اسرع
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طبعا البنات لازم تنضرب هههه
> 
> المثل بيقول اكسر للبنت ضلع يطلع لها 24
> 
> ...


0



هههههههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك ياcoptic man 
وانا اللي كنت فاكراك ها تحامي 
حمي المراه
علي العموم خطيبتك عرفت خلاص
رجاله مفتريه


----------



## sparrow (16 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع بقي كوميدي جداا ويفطس من الضحك
ههههههههه المفروض يتنقل للترفيهي
 15 صفحة كلهم نكت هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> مكرراه مرتين
> طب حضرتكم هتعرفو تعمله ولا عاوزين حد يعلمكو
> ههههههههههههههههه



ايه ده الرجالة دول مش بيثقفوا نفسهم

اصحوا اخر احصائيات بتقول 50 % من ستات مصر اتضرب اجوازها

والست المصرية الاولى فى العالم فى ضرب الازاج وتفوقت على الامريكيات كمان اللى كانوا بيحتلوا المركز الاول


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> برضو الرجاله جامد
> والستات بتخاف من الكلاب فالشارع
> لكن الراجل سبع
> ههههههههه



ههههههههه لالا اوعى انت كده جيت فى منطقتى

لانى بعشق الكلاب


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه
> كعب
> برضو مش تعرفو
> احنا معانا يدان طرشة
> هههههههه



محسسنى ان انتنوا عندكوا 4 ايدين واحنا واحدة

احنا عندنا ايدين ورجلين

 ولسان والكعب العالى مش متوافرين عنكوا دول ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> ياخراااااااااااشي ياتاسوني
> تملي افكارك تجنن
> بس نجيب الكعب اللي 10 سم
> ...



عندى واحد سهرة 12 سم يجنن ههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (16 أبريل 2011)

*طبعا ضد​*


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هو لازم عشان الراجل يثبت انه راجل لازم يدي الست بالصرمه القديمه عشان يثبت انه راجل*
> 
> *بس وحياه اهلي انا رافضه الموضوع نهائي و ابويا رافض و يوم ما جوزي يقل عقله و يفكر انه يضربني هيشوف الوان قوس قزح في عز الضهر....حتي لو ابويا مات برضه هيشوف الوان قوس قزح الضهر من غير مطره*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
ينصر دينك ياتروث
بصي انا عندي الحل
الضرب طبعا مش للستات  ايه رايك 
نعمل العكس ان الست تضرب الراجل لو اهانها 
لغاية ما يحترم نفسه ويعاملها باحترام
ولا اقولك احسن حاجه نعملها هو ذبحهم ووصعهم في اكياس بلاستيك
ونرميهم في اي مكان
وعلي فكره مصر حصل فيها حوالي 300 حادثه بالطريقه دي
يعني دي مش طريقه جديده 
احنا ها نقلد غيرنا
اي خدمة ده احسن حل


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> واضح انك تبع حزب النساء مكسور الجناحين
> ههههههههههه



علي فكره
انا صلحت الجناحين 
وجيه لكم حالا


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه لاتعليق
> بقولك ايه انت شكلك كده غلبان ومتعرفنيش حد يقوله والنبى ياجماعة قبل ما ابتدى السلخ هههههههههههههه
> تصدق سلخت قبل ما ادبح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههههه
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى الى غلبان ومتعرفيش 
ههههههههه
مفكيش غير لسان وكلام وبس
ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> نيتا جات يا رجالة
> يا بنتى انتى ما حرمتيش من ساعة اخر خناقة​




ياحراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
ومالك خفت كده ليه 
لما شفتني
اخر خناقه ايه
ماتنساش ان انتم اللي كنتم مهزومين
:smil8:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ولا اقولك احسن حاجه نعملها هو ذبحهم ووصعهم في اكياس بلاستيك
> ونرميهم في اي مكان
> وعلي فكره مصر حصل فيها حوالي 300 حادثه بالطريقه دي
> يعني دي مش طريقه جديده
> ...



*لا يانيتا ذبح ايه وهم ايه فيه طريقة تانية بتجيب نتايج هايلة وديه حادثة حقيقية على فكرة 
واحدة ست حبت تقتل جوزها شربته منوم وحطته فى البانيو ونقعته فى ال KOH اللى بيسموه البوتاس تقريبا مش كده ؟
المهم الراجل باش ومش اتبقى فيه حاجة خالص ولا ليه اثر هههههههههههه
كده الجريمة الكامله من غير دم وبقع وغسيل والحاجات ديه 
فيه بقى طريقة تانية وهى استخدام المبيدات الحشرية زى العسكرى الاخضر او فيليت او رايد الذى يتسرب ويقتل ثم يتسرب ويتسرب وينتشر ويقتل ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الموضوع بقي كوميدي جداا ويفطس من الضحك
> ههههههههه المفروض يتنقل للترفيهي
> 15 صفحة كلهم نكت هههههههه


انت معانا ولا مع الناس التانين
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه ده الرجالة دول مش بيثقفوا نفسهم
> 
> اصحوا اخر احصائيات بتقول 50 % من ستات مصر اتضرب اجوازها
> 
> والست المصرية الاولى فى العالم فى ضرب الازاج وتفوقت على الامريكيات كمان اللى كانوا بيحتلوا المركز الاول


بيضحكو عليى صدقينى
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه لالا اوعى انت كده جيت فى منطقتى
> 
> لانى بعشق الكلاب


ياخوفى فالاخر تطلعى تجرى منهم فالشارع
هههههههههههههههه
عندك كلب نوعو ايه
ههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> محسسنى ان انتنوا عندكوا 4 ايدين واحنا واحدة
> 
> احنا عندنا ايدين ورجلين
> 
> ولسان والكعب العالى مش متوافرين عنكوا دول ههههههههههه


عندنا لسان وانا شخصيا بلبس بكعب
هههههههههههه
على فكرة الراجل اقوى
لما بيسفخ واحدة عالخد بيبوز
خلى بالك
ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى الى غلبان ومتعرفيش
> ههههههههه
> مفكيش غير لسان وكلام وبس
> ههههههههه



*ياجماعة حد يقوله طيب شكله زبون جديد 
انا بحاول اعرف انت هتبقى الضحية رقم كام مش عارفه اجيب الرقم ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عندى واحد سهرة 12 سم يجنن ههههههههههههه


يا خبر اسوجد
12 سم
ههههههههه
وبتمشى بيه ازاى مع اصحابك دى؟
اكيد بتمشى فالدور ال7 وهما فالارضى
ههههههههههههههه
انا بمشى بشومة بقى
يلا ها


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ينصر دينك ياتروث
> بصي انا عندي الحل
> الضرب طبعا مش للستات  ايه رايك
> ...


هههههههههههه
الله يخرب بيت الافلام الى بوظت دماغكو دى
هههههههههه
الحركة دى جرية عاوزة واحد كبير
هههههههههههههه
فمصر هناك كل يوم انثى تقتل على ايد الرجاله
وانضم كمان اليهم من وزارة الصحة
فريق مكافحة الستات
ترلملململم
ههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> علي فكره
> انا صلحت الجناحين
> وجيه لكم حالا


الى اتكسر عمرو ما يتصلح
اشترى اتنين جديد
او روحى التوكيل
هع هع هع هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا يانيتا ذبح ايه وهم ايه فيه طريقة تانية بتجيب نتايج هايلة وديه حادثة حقيقية على فكرة
> واحدة ست حبت تقتل جوزها شربته منوم وحطته فى البانيو ونقعته فى ال KOH اللى بيسموه البوتاس تقريبا مش كده ؟
> المهم الراجل باش ومش اتبقى فيه حاجة خالص ولا ليه اثر هههههههههههه
> كده الجريمة الكامله من غير دم وبقع وغسيل والحاجات ديه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
دا الى هيحصل فيكو ان شاء الله
وفيه طريقة تانيه
اننا نمسك الست من هنا ومن هناك
ونحطه فسيخ
ونحطة على الفحم
ونعد نلف نلف
زى البدو
وفالاخر نيجى ناكل نلقيه يع
فندية لاى وحش برى
ونروح نشترى فول من اول الشارع
هاهاههاهاهاها
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياجماعة حد يقوله طيب شكله زبون جديد
> انا بحاول اعرف انت هتبقى الضحية رقم كام مش عارفه اجيب الرقم ههههههههههههههه
> *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
محسسانى ان كان فيه حد قبل كدة
يا بنتى انا جديد هنا بس لحمى مر
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا الى هيحصل فيكو ان شاء الله
> وفيه طريقة تانيه
> اننا نمسك الست من هنا ومن هناك
> ...



*ههههههههههههه سرجيوس مين طلعك من الكهف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انسان الغاب طويل الناب هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه سرجيوس مين طلعك من الكهف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انسان الغاب طويل الناب هههههههههههههههههههه
> *


هههههههههه
صح نسيت ان فيه فرن
وفيه كتشن ماشين
هههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم برضو فالاخر هناكل فول من اول الشارع


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> بيضحكو عليى صدقينى
> ههههههههههه



الاحصائيات الاجنبية بتكذب

مش بقولك ثقف نفسك متزقينى يا ماما هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ياخوفى فالاخر تطلعى تجرى منهم فالشارع
> هههههههههههههههه
> عندك كلب نوعو ايه
> ههههههه



ههههههههههه لالا هو انا زيكوا 

دوبر مان  يا واد


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> عندنا لسان وانا شخصيا بلبس بكعب
> هههههههههههه
> على فكرة الراجل اقوى
> لما بيسفخ واحدة عالخد بيبوز
> ...



بتلبس كعب يا ختى كميلة هههههههههههه

احنا بقى مش بنضرب على الخد هههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه لالا هو انا زيكوا
> 
> دوبر مان  يا واد


هههههههههههههههههههه
احنا الى بنبيعهم ليكو
وكمان دوبر مان وعملالى فيه شمشوم
ههههههههههههههههه
يا شيخة قولى حاجة تانيه
انا مش مصدق
شكل الى عندك قطة سيامى بس مش شيفاة كويس
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ا خبر اسوجد
> 12 سم
> ههههههههه
> وبتمشى بيه ازاى مع اصحابك دى؟
> ...



يخربيت التعليم المجانى

سهرة بلبسوا فى السهرة  هههههههههههه

اه وتكتب على الشومة اديدس عشان الكجولة


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بتلبس كعب يا ختى كميلة هههههههههههه
> 
> احنا بقى مش بنضرب على الخد هههههههه


هههههههههه
يا كميلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا بنضرب فاى حتة ضرب مبرح
وهتندمى
اتقى شرى
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا الى بنبيعهم ليكو
> وكمان دوبر مان وعملالى فيه شمشوم
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



والله شكللك انت اللى بتترعب من الكلاب ههههههههههه

كان فيه فيديو تحفة اوى على النت على شجاعة الرجل الشرقى

هدور عليه واجبهوللك ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يخربيت التعليم المجانى
> 
> سهرة بلبسوا فى السهرة  هههههههههههه
> 
> اه وتكتب على الشومة اديدس عشان الكجولة


ههههههههههههههههههه
لا وغلاوتك انا دماغى متكلفة
مش مجانى
بس انتى شكلك مجانيه
هههههههههههه
مهو السهرة بتروحيه اكيد مع اصحابك يعنى
والشومة اديداس
ههههههههههه
انتى قديمة اوى


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عندى واحد سهرة 12 سم يجنن ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههه
وهو المطلوب اثباته
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LMyJACbKLqA[/YOUTUBE]​
الفيديو اهو يا شجيع السيما ههههههههههه​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> والله شكللك انت اللى بتترعب من الكلاب ههههههههههه
> 
> كان فيه فيديو تحفة اوى على النت على شجاعة الرجل الشرقى
> 
> هدور عليه واجبهوللك ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش بخاف منهم
بس انتى الى بتخافى انتى وكل البنات وبيطلعو يجرو
زى كل البنات الى معايا فالكنيسة
والراجل الشرقى بيخاف كمان
انا مش شرقى
ترلململململم
ومش بخاف
بس اوعى القطة تعضك
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه
> يا كميلة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا بنضرب فاى حتة ضرب مبرح
> ...



احنا بقى مش محتاجين نضرب ضرب مبرح

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا وغلاوتك انا دماغى متكلفة
> مش مجانى
> بس انتى شكلك مجانيه
> ...



والسهرة اللى بروحها مع صحابى دول

مش بيلبسوا فيها كعوب زى ولا بيلبسوة زنوبة الزحافة هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> [YOUTUBE]LMyJACbKLqA[/YOUTUBE]​
> الفيديو اهو يا شجيع السيما ههههههههههه​


دا حدث فردى
مش كل الرجاله
ههههههههههههههه
طبعا انتى مش محتاجة دليل يثبت جبن المراة الشرقية والغربية
والملوخية
وكلو وكلو
قال دوبر مان
يا شيخة صلى عالنبى
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا بقى مش محتاجين نضرب ضرب مبرح
> 
> هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه
تقصدى مش عارفين
تضربو مش تقولى مش محتاجين
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش بخاف منهم
> بس انتى الى بتخافى انتى وكل البنات وبيطلعو يجرو
> زى كل البنات الى معايا فالكنيسة
> ...



يا دى البنات اللى معاك فى الكنيسة

انت بتروح الكنيسة عشان تصلى ولا تختبر قوة البنات ههههههههههه

لالا تعالى شوف بنات كنيستنا 

وبنات مدينتنا الاسكندرانية اكيد عارفهم يعنى هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> والسهرة اللى بروحها مع صحابى دول
> 
> مش بيلبسوا فيها كعوب زى ولا بيلبسوة زنوبة الزحافة هههههههههههههه


الله يخرب بيت اللماضة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش ممكن انتى تكونى خانيه جدا وفاحشة الغناء ولليكى وحدة فقيرة
بطلو حقد بقى,وحو بالطبقة الفقيرة
هههههههههه
اكفلى يتيم بدل ما تكفلى دوبر مان
ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> دا حدث فردى
> مش كل الرجاله
> ههههههههههههههه
> طبعا انتى مش محتاجة دليل يثبت جبن المراة الشرقية والغربية
> ...



حدث فردى ههههههههههههه

قصدك عينة عشان الاحراج

مالة يا واد الدوبر والله لجبلك كلاب بنات عمى يوروك ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> تقصدى مش عارفين
> تضربو مش تقولى مش محتاجين
> ههههههههههه



انت شكللك مفهمتش الجملة كويس

انظر الكتاب يا واد ص 120 ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا دى البنات اللى معاك فى الكنيسة
> 
> انت بتروح الكنيسة عشان تصلى ولا تختبر قوة البنات ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه انا بروح الكنيسة اصلا اصلا اغلس عالبنات
سيبك انى خادم وشماس لا انسى يا معلم
هههههههههههههههههههه
مهو المصية
المصيبة ان احنا بلاديات
وعارف انهم فرافير اخر حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> الله يخرب بيت اللماضة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش ممكن انتى تكونى خانيه جدا وفاحشة الغناء ولليكى وحدة فقيرة
> بطلو حقد بقى,وحو بالطبقة الفقيرة
> ...



خااااانية ههههههههههههه

مش بقولك يا ختى كميلة

ده على اساس الجذمة ام كعب بالاف الجنيهات هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت شكللك مفهمتش الجملة كويس
> 
> انظر الكتاب يا واد ص 120 ههههههههههههه


الدكتور قالى دا من ضمن المنهج الملغى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه انا بروح الكنيسة اصلا اصلا اغلس عالبنات
> سيبك انى خادم وشماس لا انسى يا معلم
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مهو المصية
> ...



خادم وشماس ورايح تغلس على البنات

يا عينى على الشباب المسيحى هههههههههههههه

الاسكندرانية فرافير جديدة دى

لا مش هرد عليك

انت كل شوية بتبهرنى بثقافاتك الرهيبة هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> الدكتور قالى دا من ضمن المنهج الملغى
> هههههههههههههههههه



ادخل على الباب اللى وراه ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> حدث فردى ههههههههههههه
> 
> قصدك عينة عشان الاحراج
> 
> مالة يا واد الدوبر والله لجبلك كلاب بنات عمى يوروك ههههههههههه


تقصدى قطط بنات عمك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> تقصدى قطط بنات عمك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



والله شكللك هتخاف من فيران بنات عمى

مش قططهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> خااااانية ههههههههههههه
> 
> مش بقولك يا ختى كميلة
> 
> ده على اساس الجذمة ام كعب بالاف الجنيهات هههههههههههه


اة اةاةاةاة
مش بكعب
يعنى غاليه
الناس بتموت من الجوع وانتو بتشترو كعب
ههههههههههههههه
ويا ريت الشوز شكلو حلو دا يخض
 ووحش


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> اة اةاةاةاة
> مش بكعب
> يعنى غاليه
> الناس بتموت من الجوع وانتو بتشترو كعب
> ...



مش بكعب تبقى غالية هههههههههههه

يعنى غانية مش خانية هههههههههه

معلومات رهيبة غالية بكام يعنى هههههههههه

شوفوا الاحقاد بقى ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> خادم وشماس ورايح تغلس على البنات
> 
> يا عينى على الشباب المسيحى هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
شباب زى الفًل
على فكرة يعنى على فكرة
انتى الى شكلك متعرفيش الكلام الصح
ومخدوعة
اشترى مجله المجتمع الكنسى وشوفى صفحة الوفيات
ههههههههههههههههه
وتعرفى انا مين


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> والله شكللك هتخاف من فيران بنات عمى
> 
> مش قططهم هههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه
المية تكدب الغواص
ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> شباب زى الفًل
> على فكرة يعنى على فكرة
> انتى الى شكلك متعرفيش الكلام الصح
> ...



صفحة الوفيات ههههههههههههه

يا اما انت عذرائيل ياما موت قبل كده بس يتجدد ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش بكعب تبقى غالية هههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى غانية مش خانية هههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
بقصد غانيه يا لمضة
ههههههههههههههه
الجزمة تعمله 12 او 13 جنيه
هههههههههههههههههه
من عند ابو نسمه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> المية تكدب الغواص
> ههههههههه



هههههههههههه

انت متأكد انك اسكندرانى


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بقصد غانيه يا لمضة
> ههههههههههههههه
> الجزمة تعمله 12 او 13 جنيه
> ...



ما هو ده التعليم المجانى ههههههههههه

خلاص يشتروها من ابو هبة بدل ما ابو نسمة حاجته غالية كده هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> صفحة الوفيات ههههههههههههه
> 
> يا اما انت عذرائيل ياما موت قبل كده بس يتجدد ههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب بيت التعلمي المجانى
انى افهم كللمه واحدة مفهمتش شىء


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> انت متأكد انك اسكندرانى


ههههههههههههه
نتقابل عند الشجرة الخضرة بعد 5 دقيقة
علشان تتاكدى
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هع هع هع هع
> هو مين ده اللي يدينا ياريس
> وانا رحت فين
> للاسف انا شفت الموضوع متاخر
> ثواني وراجعه لك باسلحة الدمار بتاعتي




اقعدى انتى يا تيتا على جنب ربي احفادك leasantr


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخرب بيت التعلمي المجانى
> انى افهم كللمه واحدة مفهمتش شىء



التعلمى المجانى الكلمة دى وحدها دليل كافى هههههههههههه

مفهمتش ده ذنبى انا يعنى هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> نتقابل عند الشجرة الخضرة بعد 5 دقيقة
> علشان تتاكدى
> ههههههههههههههههههه



نتقابل عند الشجرة اللى قلبوها نخلة بعد الثورة هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

بتردى 17 مشاركة فلحظة
اثبتى
حولتينى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> نتقابل عند الشجرة اللى قلبوها نخلة بعد الثورة هههههههههههههه


لماضة وخلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس وكويس
علشان احدفك بنوى البلح
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> تردى 17 مشاركة فلحظة
> اثبتى
> حولتينى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



قدرات يا بنى

البس نظارة 

امال هتشوف ازاى اللى بتضربها هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> لماضة وخلاص
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كويس وكويس
> علشان احدفك بنوى البلح
> ههههههههههههه



انا بقى هحذفك بالبلحة كلها بما فيها النوى هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

> قدرات يا بنى
> 
> البس نظارة
> 
> امال هتشوف ازاى اللى بتضربها هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه
هلوش
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههه
> هلوش
> هههههههههههههه



هتلوش ههههههههههههه

كويس كويس هتوقفك ادام المراية وتضرب براحتك ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا بقى هحذفك بالبلحة كلها بما فيها النوى هههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه
انا هحدفك بالنوى بس
واكل البلح لانى بحب البلح
خههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هتلوش ههههههههههههه
> 
> كويس كويس هتوقفك ادام المراية وتضرب براحتك ههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه
واتعور؟
هى دى اخلاق بنات اسكندرية
اهىء اهىء واء واء
هلبس نضارة مخصوص ليكى
وهظبتك بالشوم والنبوت
والنوى بتاع البلح
هفطسك
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> انا هحدفك بالنوى بس
> واكل البلح لانى بحب البلح
> خههههههههه



هتسيب المعركة وتقعد تاكل ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> واتعور؟
> هى دى اخلاق بنات اسكندرية
> اهىء اهىء واء واء
> ...



طب ما هى بسيطة اهى بدل ما تضربك

تخبى منك النظارة ههههههههههههه

متقدرش هههههههههههه

عارف المسرحية دى هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هتسيب المعركة وتقعد تاكل ههههههههههههه


مهو الاكل من ضمن اساليب القتال
اكل واحدف
هههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

اضربوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة و يكون السيادة للرجال


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ما هى بسيطة اهى بدل ما تضربك
> 
> تخبى منك النظارة ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
مش بسمع الا افلام قديمه
انتى شكلك اعده على قناه موجا
ههههههههههههه
يا شريرة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> مهو الاكل من ضمن اساليب القتال
> اكل واحدف
> ههههههههههه



الاكل من اساليب القتال

دى رابع معلومة رهيبة اخدها منك انهاردة هههههههه

كده انا هحدفك ب 10 تكون انت لسة بتاكل واحدة هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> مش بسمع الا افلام قديمه
> انتى شكلك اعده على قناه موجا
> ههههههههههههه
> يا شريرة



افلام قديمة انا برده قولت كده

النوع ده انقرض من زمان ههههههههه

اه كل القنوات هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاكل من اساليب القتال
> 
> دى رابع معلومة رهيبة اخدها منك انهاردة هههههههه
> 
> كده انا هحدفك ب 10 تكون انت لسة بتاكل واحدة هههههههههههههه


مش مهم المهم المبداء
هههههههههه
وان فالحياه عندى مبداء


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> افلام قديمة انا برده قولت كده
> 
> النوع ده انقرض من زمان ههههههههه
> 
> اه كل القنوات هههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه
علشان تعرفى انى عمله نادرة
ومفيش زى
ترلململم
لكن انتى طاسونى متعددة القنوات
ههههههههه
الا بالحق يا اختى فيه تاسونى بتتفرج على تلفاز
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> مش مهم المهم المبداء
> هههههههههه
> وان فالحياه عندى مبداء



مبدأ اه هههههههههههههه

معلش معلش بكرة تبقى كويس


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبدأ اه هههههههههههههه
> 
> معلش معلش بكرة تبقى كويس


الى عندو مبداء بقى وحش اليومين دول
ههههههههههههههههه
نبيع المبداء
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> علشان تعرفى انى عمله نادرة
> ومفيش زى
> ترلململم
> ...



انا برده قولت عليك كده من ساعة ما سمعت ترململم دى ههههههههههههه

اه طبعا التاسونى بتتفرج على التلفاز


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> لى عندو مبداء بقى وحش اليومين دول
> ههههههههههههههههه
> نبيع المبداء
> ههههههههههه



لالا مش اليومين دول ده الموضوع ده بقاله فترة كده

هههههههههههههههه

تبيع المبادئ مش هتلاقى اللى هيشتريهم خليهم معاك احسن ههههههههههه

مبادئ البلح هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا برده قولت عليك كده من ساعة ما سمعت ترململم دى ههههههههههههه
> 
> اه طبعا التاسونى بتتفرج على التلفاز


ههههههههههههههه
غلط غلط
بتحضرى حاجات الخدمة امتى طب
علشان كدة مستوى الخدمة بايظ فالاسكندرية
هههههههههههه
التاسونات سيبين الخدمة وبيتفرجو على التلفزيون
بكرى ابونا الوكيل ياخد خبر
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههه
> غلط غلط
> بتحضرى حاجات الخدمة امتى طب
> علشان كدة مستوى الخدمة بايظ فالاسكندرية
> ...



كنت متأكدة انك هتقول كده ههههههههههههه

عارف يعنى ايه كلمة تاسونى  هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا مش اليومين دول ده الموضوع ده بقاله فترة كده
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
ولا حتى بتاع الخوردة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> ولا حتى بتاع الخوردة
> ههههههههههههههههههه



لالا تصدق ممكن

ويديك بدالها طشت بلاستيك هههههههههههه

اهو تبقى استفادت بحاجة هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كنت متأكدة انك هتقول كده ههههههههههههه
> 
> عارف يعنى ايه كلمة تاسونى  هههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه
اه اختى يا ختى
هههههههههههه
عارفة يعنى ايه باسون
هههههههههههههههههه
عيب انا شارب المهنه
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا تصدق ممكن
> 
> ويديك بدالها طشت بلاستيك هههههههههههه
> 
> اهو تبقى استفادت بحاجة هههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههه
ايون واعد اشطف فيهم واغسل
علشان البوتجاز بايظ
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> اه اختى يا ختى
> هههههههههههه
> عارفة يعنى ايه باسون
> ...



طب كويس انك عارف 

اى واحدة تبقى تاسونى مش لازم تبقى بتخدم يعنى

هههههههههههههه

باسون يعنى اخ يا باسون هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون واعد اشطف فيهم واغسل
> علشان البوتجاز بايظ
> هههههههههههههههههههه



ايوة ايوة البوتجاز بايظ

بس لو اشتريت تلاجة بجد هتفيد فى النقطة دى هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب كويس انك عارف
> 
> اى واحدة تبقى تاسونى مش لازم تبقى بتخدم يعنى
> 
> ...


طيب يا لمضة
بس حضرتك قلتى انك خادمة
ههههههههههههههههه
وحتى لو مش خادمة
فيه خادمات كتير زيك كدة
ودول اسباب فشل الخدمة
وكل سنة يجى الانبا موسى يعمل اعداد خدام
وابونا يعد يتعب قلبه
والبنات ضيعو الخدمة
اخ
الفاتحة عالخدمة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايوة ايوة البوتجاز بايظ
> 
> بس لو اشتريت تلاجة بجد هتفيد فى النقطة دى هههههههههههههه


مهو دا كان رىء الحج
واحنا رايحين نجيب الدفايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> طيب يا لمضة
> بس حضرتك قلتى انك خادمة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> وحتى لو مش خادمة
> ...



لا يا سيدى انا مش خادمة ومقولتش انى خادمة يا واد ههههههههههه

بس انشاء الله هخدم بعد العيد

احسن حاجة فيك الدلائل الرهيبة اللى بتقولها هههههههههه

يعنى بقولك انا مش خادمة تقولى الخادمات اللى زيك ههههههههههههه

بعدين انت القدوى بتاعتنا شماس و بتغلس على البنات ههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههه
> صح نسيت ان فيه فرن
> وفيه كتشن ماشين
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم برضو فالاخر هناكل فول من اول الشارع



*هو ده الراجل الشرقى يابنات متأخر علميا وتكنولوجيا وكل شئ نقوله الناس طلعت القمر ,وهو لسه طالع من الكهف 
معلش انسان بدائى ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> مهو دا كان رىء الحج
> واحنا رايحين نجيب الدفايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



الحج برده قال كده

طب متستسهلوا وتجيبه كتشن ماشين 6 فى 1

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هو ده الراجل الشرقى يابنات متأخر علميا وتكنولوجيا وكل شئ نقوله الناس طلعت القمر ,وهو لسه طالع من الكهف
> معلش انسان بدائى ههههههههههههههههه



وهو لسة طالع من قدرة الفول هههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

*طبعاا غلط واكبر غلط  ده يزود الكراهيه بنهم لمه توصل للضرب *

*بس لازم يكون فى كل بيت لحظه  صعبه بدخول الشيطان بنهم *


*و ممكن تتخيل اى شيئ بينهم يحصل ممكن يوصل للضرب *

*بس طبعاا ده غلط لان ده تسرع  فى رد الفعل  مفيش تفكير  ولا عقل للانسان *

*واكيد ده راجل خلقه ضيق جداا *

*وانا مش موافق على الضرب *

*شكراا على الموضوع يا باشا*


​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا يا سيدى انا مش خادمة ومقولتش انى خادمة يا واد ههههههههههه
> 
> بس انشاء الله هخدم بعد العيد
> 
> ...


iهههههههههههقدوة فاشلة يا بنتى 
ههههههههههههههه
ودا راىء ابونا برضو
ههههههههههههههههه
تعالى اخدمى معايا
علشان اجننك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هو ده الراجل الشرقى يابنات متأخر علميا وتكنولوجيا وكل شئ نقوله الناس طلعت القمر ,وهو لسه طالع من الكهف
> معلش انسان بدائى ههههههههههههههههه
> *


ههههههههههههههههه
لاء لاءلاء يا معلم
انا متقدم جدا جدا جدا
بدليل انى مدخل النت فالكهف
ههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين من فات اديمو تاه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحج برده قال كده
> 
> طب متستسهلوا وتجيبه كتشن ماشين 6 فى 1
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


هههههههه
غاليه غاليه
ومضرة بالصحة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وهو لسة طالع من قدرة الفول هههههههههههههه


                         ?
لا تعليق
انا طالع من قدرة الفول وانتى لسة طالعه من العهون
هيع هيع هيع
بلاش الكلام دا


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *طبعاا غلط واكبر غلط  ده يزود الكراهيه بنهم لمه توصل للضرب *
> 
> *بس لازم يكون فى كل بيت لحظه  صعبه بدخول الشيطان بنهم *
> 
> ...


يا باشا وفقوخلاص
هههههههههههههه
وعديه المرة دى


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> iهههههههههههقدوة فاشلة يا بنتى
> ههههههههههههههه
> ودا راىء ابونا برضو
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



لا انا هخدم فى كنيستى مع اب اعترافى ياواد هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ?
> لا تعليق
> انا طالع من قدرة الفول وانتى لسة طالعه من العهون
> هيع هيع هيع
> بلاش الكلام دا



ههههههههههه طالعة منين ؟؟

يخرب بيت التعليم المجانى


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا جيت فى وقتك نورت مصر ياراجل كنت فين من زمان
> مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك
> ضرب مين بقى لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وانت مع ايه بقى انشاء الله
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



*خلاص يا نانسي ..... رمى نفسه فى التهلكة دون ان يحسبها صح .... 
هو فيه ستات دلوقت ؟؟؟؟
الجنس ده انقرض من زمان 
فينك يا امنا سارة ....​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا انا هخدم فى كنيستى مع اب اعترافى ياواد هههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه خىص اجى انا اخدم معاكى ومع اب اعترافك مهو انا فاضيلك هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه خىص اجى انا اخدم معاكى ومع اب اعترافك مهو انا فاضيلك هههههههههههه



هههههههههههه هسلطه عليك

اقوله هيبوزلنا الخدمة


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه طالعة منين ؟؟
> 
> يخرب بيت التعليم المجانى


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتى انا متعلم خاص خاص
اتعلجو بقى من مرض الاسقاط دا
هههههههههههههههه
طالعه من الهون وكل خد عليه خوخة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ?
> لا تعليق
> انا طالع من قدرة الفول وانتى لسة طالعه من العهون
> هيع هيع هيع
> بلاش الكلام دا



ههههههههههه معلش معلش

مكنتش اعرف ان الهون بقت العهون هههههههههههه

ده بعد الثورة ولا بعد انشاء بورتو المزعة هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خلاص يا نانسي ..... رمى نفسه فى التهلكة دون ان يحسبها صح ....
> هو فيه ستات دلوقت ؟؟؟؟
> الجنس ده انقرض من زمان
> فينك يا امنا سارة ....​*


يعنى بعد كدة مفيش كلام
هههههههههههههههههه
كلام جامد
فالعظم
ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (16 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههه الموضوع عمل ثورة يا جماعة 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 11 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 1)
‏Rosetta, ‏احلى ديانة+, ‏girgis2, ‏grges monir+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏سرجيوُس, ‏صوت صارخ+, ‏tasoni queena+​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ياحراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> ومالك خفت كده ليه
> لما شفتني
> اخر خناقه ايه
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
دا فين دة بس
فقوا من احلامكم بقى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خلاص يا نانسي ..... رمى نفسه فى التهلكة دون ان يحسبها صح ....
> هو فيه ستات دلوقت ؟؟؟؟
> الجنس ده انقرض من زمان
> فينك يا امنا سارة ....​*



*طيب ليه كده يا ابى؟ حضرتك عارف انى مش هقدر ارد على حضرتك 
انا منظرى بقى وحش اوى ههههههههههههههه
ممكن حضرتك تبعت اى عيل صغير من القسم عندك علشان اعرف اكلمه لان كده كفاحى وتاريخى هيروحوا هدر 
هههههههههههههههه نورت يا ابى كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا يانيتا ذبح ايه وهم ايه فيه طريقة تانية بتجيب نتايج هايلة وديه حادثة حقيقية على فكرة
> واحدة ست حبت تقتل جوزها شربته منوم وحطته فى البانيو ونقعته فى ال KOH اللى بيسموه البوتاس تقريبا مش كده ؟
> المهم الراجل باش ومش اتبقى فيه حاجة خالص ولا ليه اثر هههههههههههه
> كده الجريمة الكامله من غير دم وبقع وغسيل والحاجات ديه
> ...



ولية كل دة 
ما احنا برضوا هنضحك عليكم ونقلكم هنخرجكم خروجة شاعرية 
ونطلع على الصحرا وبحبل نربطك فى شنطة العربية والف بيكى الصحرا 
واسيبك فى نصها من غير اكل ولا اى حاجة واسيب عليكى كلاب صعرانة 
ابقى قابلينى لو الشوز الى لابساة طلع سليم اصلا​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه هسلطه عليك
> 
> اقوله هيبوزلنا الخدمة



على اساس انك رايحة ترتقى بالخدمة انتى هتخربية هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> على اساس انك رايحة ترتقى بالخدمة انتى هتخربية هههههههههههههههه



ابوظ براحتى طبعا ههههههههه

كنيستى واب اعترافى هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ليه كده يا ابى؟ حضرتك عارف انى مش هقدر ارد على حضرتك
> انا منظرى بقى وحش اوى ههههههههههههههه
> ممكن حضرتك تبعت اى عيل صغير من القسم عندك علشان اعرف اكلمه لان كده كفاحى وتاريخى هيروحوا هدر
> هههههههههههههههه نورت يا ابى كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
3 مرة اكتب المشاركة دى
ومتنزلش
شكلك بركة يا نانسى

المهم كتبت قلت ايه بقى



هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا لو منك اعترف بالهزيمة
عمو صوت ظبت الموضوع
ورجح كفة الميزان
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 3 مرة اكتب المشاركة دى
> ومتنزلش
> شكلك بركة يا نانسى
> ...



*هههههههههههههه نانسى لاتعترف بالهزيمة ابدا 
بالعكس مشاركة ابى صوت فيها اعتراف ضمنى انك مش هتقدر عليا وهو ده اللى انا عايزاه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه العب غيرها 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب ليه كده يا ابى؟ حضرتك عارف انى مش هقدر ارد على حضرتك
> انا منظرى بقى وحش اوى ههههههههههههههه
> ممكن حضرتك تبعت اى عيل صغير من القسم عندك علشان اعرف اكلمه لان كده كفاحى وتاريخى هيروحوا هدر
> هههههههههههههههه نورت يا ابى كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> *



*لا وحش ولا حاجة ..... المشكلة أن أمور العالم اتلخبطت ..... الست الآن طبيبه ومهندسة ووزيرة بل ورئيسة أيضا ..... أمور عظيمة طبعا ... لكن هذا يجعلها فاقده نفسها كأم وزجة
 .... 
سامحينى .... كيف سأتعامل مع زوجتى وهى تتعامل معى من منطلق مركزها العلمى والوظيفى ..... شيئ شبه مستحيل

الكتاب المقدس أوصى الرجال بمحبة أزواجهن .... وهذا شيئ عظيم وقابل للتحقيق

لكنه أوصى الزوجة بالخضوع لرجلها .... وهذا صار من المستحيلات الآن

مرتبة الزوجة العلمية افقدتها دورها الأسرى .... وصارت مقصرة فى حق زوجها وأبنائها .... تعود للمنزل مرهقة أو منتفخة .... فماذا سيفعل الرجل ... هل سيقوم بدورها فى المنزل ؟؟؟ 

هل بإمكان مخلوق تعويض طفل عن حنان امه ورعايتها .... دور الحضانة معتقل للأطفال .... فمن سيدفع الثمن

لذا على المرأة أن تختار إما مكانتها الأسرية أو مكانتها العامة ... ومن المستحيل التوفيق بين الأثنين

لكن بالنسبة للضرب فهذا بالطبع أمر مرفوض شكلا وموضوعا ..... فنحن نتعامل مع إنسان له كرامة وليس من حق أحد أمتهان تلك الكرامة .... 

وفى نفس الوقت عليكم الرجوع للبيت .... كزوجة وكأم *


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا وحش ولا حاجة ..... المشكلة أن أمور العالم اتلخبطت ..... الست الآن طبيبه ومهندسة ووزيرة بل ورئيسة أيضا ..... أمور عظيمة طبعا ... لكن هذا يجعلها فاقده نفسها كأم وزجة
> ....
> سامحينى .... كيف سأتعامل مع زوجتى وهى تتعامل معى من منطلق مركزها العلمى والوظيفى ..... شيئ شبه مستحيل
> 
> ...



*ابى اسمحلى اختلف معاك ,المكانة العلمية والعلم لم يخلق للرجل فقط ,انا طبيبة ومن حقى اكون طبيبة ,وهذا لايؤثر على دورى كأمرأة 
ليس من المطلوب ان اكون اقل علميا من الرجل حتى اكون زوجة ناجحة 
انا ايضا احب العلم والمعرفة ومن حقى ان اخذ منهم كما شئت ومن حقى ان اختار اما الرجوع للبيت او الخروج منه بكامل ارادتى واختيارى الحر 
انا لست ضد زوجات البيوت ,دور المرأة كزوجة وام هو اعظم الادوار المقدسة فى العالم 
ولكن انا ارفض حصرى فى هذا الاختيار الوحيد فقط وجعل العلم والطب الذى احبه مقتصر فقط على الرجال فقط وانا لست من حقى ذلك وان اخذته اصبحت متعدية على ما لايخصنى 
سامحنى ابى على اختلافى معك 
خضوع الزوجة للزوج ليس معناه ان تكون اقل منه علميا وعقليا 
انا طبيبة ولا يوجد عندى مشكلة فى الخضوع هذا شئ وهذا شئ مختلف تماما 
سامحنى مرة اخرى على الاختلاف معك لكن رجال كثيرين يعتقدوا ان اذا علت مكانة المرأة العلمية اصبح من الصعب التعامل معها كزوجة 
سامحنى ابى هذا ان دل يدل على ضعف الرجل وعدم قدرته على مواجهة علم الزوجة وعقلها وشعوره بالتهديد منها لمجرد ان مكانتها العلميه عاليه او ربما اعلى 
لو كانت مكانتها العلميه عاليه او اعلى منه هذا لايعنى بالضرورة انها ستكون زوجة سيئة او تسئ معاملته 
شكر ا ابى على سعة صدرك 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه الموضوع عمل ثورة يا جماعة
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 11 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 1)
> ‏Rosetta, ‏احلى ديانة+, ‏girgis2, ‏grges monir+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏سرجيوُس, ‏صوت صارخ+, ‏tasoni queena+​*


ولسة
انتى شوفتى حاجة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ابى اسمحلى اختلف معاك ,المكانة العلمية والعلم لم يخلق للرجل فقط ,انا طبيبة ومن حقى اكون طبيبة ,وهذا لايؤثر على دورى كأمرأة
> ليس من المطلوب ان اكون اقل علميا من الرجل حتى اكون زوجة ناجحة
> انا ايضا احب العلم والمعرفة ومن حقى ان اخذ منهم كما شئت ومن حقى ان اختار اما الرجوع للبيت او الخروج منه بكامل ارادتى واختيارى الحر
> انا لست ضد زوجات البيوت ,دور المرأة كزوجة وام هو اعظم الادوار المقدسة فى العالم
> ...



عليكى نور يا بنتى


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه نانسى لاتعترف بالهزيمة ابدا
> بالعكس مشاركة ابى صوت فيها اعتراف ضمنى انك مش هتقدر عليا وهو ده اللى انا عايزاه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه العب غيرها
> *


هههههههههههههههه
دا نفس تفكير المصريين
الى قالو عن الوكسة(الهزيمة؟)نكسة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

*أنا لم اطلب منك ألا تكونى طبيبة ..... هذا من حقك ..... وعندما تتزوجى ستجدى نفسك مقيدة فى أختيار شريك حياتك .... لابد أن يكون طبيب أو صيدلى أو مهندس على الأقل

أنت هنا ستختارين مهنة وليس شخص يحبك وتحبينه .... وهذا أول ثقب فى سفينة الأسرة

طبيبة عندها نبطشيات ..... سفريات لمؤتمرات ..... زحمة ....تعود متعبة .... مجهدة .... متعصبة ..... فين الأسرة ... فين حقوق الزوج .... فين حقوق الأطفال .... صار هذا ليس من أولياتها

عندما خلق الرب حواء لم يخلقها إلا لتكون معين .... ونظير فى نفس الوقت

والزوج يحتاج لحنان الزوجه ورعايتها وليس لشهادتها ومكانتها    *


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

طبعا ضد هايدا مهما بلغت الامور بنا من حدة
ربنا اعطانا عقل لحل المشاكل


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنا لم اطلب منك ألا تكونى طبيبة ..... هذا من حقك ..... وعندما تتزوجى ستجدى نفسك مقيدة فى أختيار شريك حياتك .... لابد أن يكون طبيب أو صيدلى أو مهندس على الأقل
> 
> أنت هنا ستختارين مهنة وليس شخص يحبك وتحبينه .... وهذا أول ثقب فى سفينة الأسرة
> 
> ...



*ومن قال لك يا ابى انى سأختاره طبيب او مهندس او صيدلى انا لاافكر بهذة الطريقة لان المجتمع الذى اعيش فيه لايفكر بالشهادات ابدا ,هذا هو الفرق 

دائما تبحثون يا ابى عن احتياج الزوج ,ماذا يحتاج من الزوجة 
ولا تبحثون ولاتسألون عن احتياج الزوجة 
فى عقل الرجل يفكر الى ماذا ستحتاج ؟الايكفى انى انعمت عليها وتزوجتها ؟هههههههههههه
سامحنى يا ابى هذا رأيى 
المرأة من حقها ان تكون ماشأت طبيبة عالمة وزيرة اى شئ وعندما تتزوج اعطيها حرية الاختيار اذا كانت لاتستطيع التوفيق بين العمل والمنزل فلتختار هى 
انا شخصيا لو لم استطيع التوفيق سأختار البيت 
لكن اعطينى حرية الاختيار ولا تحصرنى فى خانة واحدة ولاتتهم شهادتى وعلمى وطموحى بأنهم سبب فشلى كزوجة وام 

على فكرة ابى كتير من الرجال بيقولوا شوفوا جدتى وستى كانت عاملة ازاى وكان جواز ناجح ورائع ومفيش بعد كده 
فى رأيك ابى هل هذا معيار ؟
هى جدتى اختارت اصلا الشخص اللى هتتجوزه ؟ ولا حتى شافته قبل الجواز ؟
لم يكن لديها الخيارات انما كانت توضع من قبل اهلها وزوجها فى الامر الواقع لذلك ربما تكون تعيسة لكن ليس لديها اى خيار اخر ,ليس لديها تعليم ولا مصدر دخل ولا اى شئ فيجب عليها قبول الامر الواقع كما هو حتى لو كان جحيم 
من الخارج تعتقدوا انها سعيدة وراضية ولكن الحقيقة انها مغلوبة على امرها 
الان الوضع اختلف نحن الان لدينا الشهادات ومصدر الدخل ولكن نحن لم نتمرد عليكم او على مؤسسة الزواج ولكن اصبح لدينا القدرة على الشكوى فى حال وجود اسباب 
وللاسف اعتبر الرجل مجرد الشكوى تمرد ويريد مقارنتى بجدتى التى كانت صامته لا لانها سعيدة لكن لانها لاتملك اى خيار او صوت مسموع 
هل فهمتنى ابى ؟ سامحنى على الاختلاف 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ومن قال لك يا ابى انى سأختاره طبيب او مهندس او صيدلى انا لاافكر بهذة الطريقة لان المجتمع الذى اعيش فيه لايفكر بالشهادات ابدا ,هذا هو الفرق
> 
> دائما تبحثون يا ابى عن احتياج الزوج ,ماذا يحتاج من الزوجة
> ولا تبحثون ولاتسألون عن احتياج الزوجة
> ...



عليا النعمة انتى مزاجك عالى اوى نهاردة هههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> سامحنى على الاختلاف


*



بالعكس .... أنا سعيد بنقاشك ..... حتى لو اختلفنا فى الرأى

بصى نانسي .... تعال نقارن بين تفكك الأسرة وارتباطها من جيل لآخر

سنجد تفكك الأسرة صارة سمة العالم أجمع .... وليس العالم الشرقى .... بل الغربى يسبقنا فى هذا

أنت تتكلمين عن تطلعات البنات وانا أكلمك عن أحتياج الرجال

الرجل أكثر ضعفا من المرأة بكثير .... فهو بحاجة لحنان الأم حتى وهو فى أوج قوته .... ولن يجد ذلك إلا فى زوجته .... لكنه لن يتسوله .... 

وأنت عندما تكبرين وتكونى أم لرجال .... ستعيشين ذلك وستنهرين زوجات أولادك الرجال إن لم ينتبهن لهم

أنها مراحل حياتية .... وما تتطلعين إليه الآن ستنفرين منه غدا عندما تجدى أن تطلعاتك قد افقدتك حياتك ...... 

المشكلة تحدث عندما يجد الزوج أنه تزوج من رجل أخر.... لكن بجسد أمرأة ...... فماذا تراه سيفعل ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عليا النعمة انتى مزاجك عالى اوى نهاردة هههههههههههه



*على النعمة أنا عايز اعرف رأيك ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> على النعمة أنا عايز اعرف رأيك ؟؟؟؟





مش معنى انى اعمل  انى اقصر فى شغل بيتى

ومفيش مشاكل انالراجل يساعدنى حتى جوة البيت وفى تربية الاطفال كمان

مش معنى ان بيتى هو مسئوليتى الاولى ان الراجل يشيل ايده خالص من الموضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> بالعكس .... أنا سعيد بنقاشك ..... حتى لو اختلفنا فى الرأى
> 
> بصى نانسي .... تعال نقارن بين تفكك الأسرة وارتباطها من جيل لآخر
> ...



*ابى تفكك الاسرة خطة شيطانية منظمة وهو نتيجة طبيعية للانحلال العالم وسقوطه وقربه من النهاية 
اريد ان اسألك سؤال ابى ,هل تعتقد ان جدتك كانت سعيدة ؟
انا شخصيا اعرف الاجابة عن جدتى ,جدتى كانت تعيسة لكنها لم تكن تملك الخيارات 
تفكك الاسرة مهزلة حقيقية وخطة شيطانية رهيبة للسيطرة على الانسان 
وايضا تدمير شخصية انسانة وسحقها ايضا جريمة 
الاسرة المفككة اسرة غير سعيدة وايضا الاسرة التى يوجد بها شخص مسحوق ومدمر ايضا اسرة غير سوية وغير سعيدة 
رغم انها تبدو مترابطة ظاهريا من الخارج 
اما من الداخل يوجد بداخلها شخص يحترق ولا احد يشعر ولا احد يهتم 
فى رأيى الحالتين سينتجوا اولاد غير اسوياء واسرة غير سعيدة وغير سوية 
الترابط الظاهرى ليس هو كل شئ فى ترابط الاسرة 
مرة اخرى ابى تتحدثون عن احتياجات الرجل ولا تفكروا ابدا فى احتياجات المرأة ,الرجل يحتاج الى والى والى طيب ماشى مش مختلفين والمرأة ايضا تحتاج 
مشكلة الرجل انه يعتقد ان المرأة تتحول الى رجل اذا تعلمت او خرجت للعمل وانها تفقد انوثتها وطبيعتها كأمرأة هل تعرف لماذا يا ابى ؟ لان الرجل احتكر العلم والعمل والمعرفه لنفسه فقط ولجنسه فقط ولذلك فى عقله الباطن يتصور ان كل من يدخل هذا المجال يصبح رجلا

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش معنى انى اعمل  انى اقصر فى شغل بيتى
> 
> ومفيش مشاكل انالراجل يساعدنى حتى جوة البيت وفى تربية الاطفال كمان
> 
> مش معنى ان بيتى هو مسئوليتى الاولى ان الراجل يشيل ايده خالص من الموضوع



*هل تظنى أنه من المقبول أن تكونى أنت فى مكتبك وزوجك يعمل الواجبات المنزلية .....؟؟؟؟ هل هذا الوضع الطبيعى 

عليكم أن تختاروا إما أن تكونوا أمهات وزوجات مكرمات ومكرسات لبيتوتكن

أو نساء متشبهات بالرجال وبالتالى مرفوضات داخليا من أزواجكن...... *


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هل تظنى أنه من المقبول أن تكونى أنت فى مكتبك وزوجك يعمل الواجبات المنزلية .....؟؟؟؟ هل هذا الوضع الطبيعى
> 
> عليكم أن تختاروا إما أن تكونوا أمهات وزوجات مكرمات ومكرسات لبيتوتكن
> 
> أو نساء متشبهات بالرجال وبالتالى مرفوضات داخليا من أزواجكن......



من المفروض ان يكون مقبوول

لكن طبعا فى مجتمعنا الشرقى المتعسف غير مقبول

انا مقولتش يقوم بكل اعمالى ولكن لو حاجة مقدرتش اعملها مينفعش هو يساعدنى فيها

لو بيتى مسئوليتى انا الاولى ده معناه انه هو ملوش فى المسئولية دى خالص ؟؟؟

حضرتك جاوبنى على النقطة دى



> عليكم أن تختاروا إما أن تكونوا أمهات وزوجات مكرمات ومكرسات لبيتوتكن
> 
> أو نساء متشبهات بالرجال وبالتالى مرفوضات داخليا من أزواجكن...



نساء متشبهات بالرجال !!!!!!!!!

على العموم نستطيع ان نوفق بين الاتنين


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ابى تفكك الاسرة خطة شيطانية منظمة وهو نتيجة طبيعية للانحلال العالم وسقوطه وقربه من النهاية
> اريد ان اسألك سؤال ابى ,هل تعتقد ان جدتك كانت سعيدة ؟
> انا شخصيا اعرف الاجابة عن جدتى ,جدتى كانت تعيسة لكنها لم تكن تملك الخيارات
> تفكك الاسرة مهزلة حقيقية وخطة شيطانية رهيبة للسيطرة على الانسان
> ...



*كما قلت لك من قبل أن أختيارك هذا مرتبط بالمرحلة العمرية التى تحييها الآن ... وستتغير مع الوقت عندما تكونى أم لشباب يفتقدون رعاية أزواجهن وستجدى نفسك مهرولة خلف زوجاتهم بالمركوب .... لذا ما تقولينه ليس له أساس دائم بل هو فكرة ستزول مع الوقت

أما عن جدتك فحتى لو كانت تعيسة فماذا عن ثمارها .... هل خلفت خلفها ثمار مشوهة أم رجال محترمين وسيدات محترمات

المرأة المسترجلة التى تجد نفسها فى الوضع الأجتماعى عليها أن تظل فى بيت أبيها حتى لا تظلم من ستتزوجه ومن ستنجبهم ..... فأنا, كرجل بحاجة لأمرأة تحتاجنى كرجل مسئول عنها, والمرأة ينبغى أن تكون أمرأة بحاجة لرجل تجد فيه الحماية من قبل محبته ورعايته لها .....  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> من المفروض ان يكون مقبوول
> 
> لكن طبعا فى مجتمعنا الشرقى المتعسف غير مقبول
> 
> ...



*أكيد على الزوج مساعدة زوجته عندما تكون بحاجة لذلك .... وأن يكون ذلك بمحبة كاملة ..... لكن ليس من المقبول أن يؤدى الزوج وظيفة الزوجة لأنها منهكة من عملها *




> نساء متشبهات بالرجال !!!!!!!!!
> على العموم نستطيع ان نوفق بين الاتنين




*كلام غير موضوعى .... عندما تعودى للمنزل منهكة ومتعبة ومتبهدله فى المواصلات ومن رؤساءك فى العمل .... بأى وجه ستلاقى زوجك .... أكيد بوجه سيصيبة الكوابيس طوال الليل وسيلتمس أى مبرر للخروج هربا من الأستاذ الذى تزوجه .... فالقهاوى ستكون أفضل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

*أترك الموضوع للشباب لمواصلة نقاشهم بعد أن أوضحت وجهة نظر العواجيز*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> أكيد على الزوج مساعدة زوجته عندما تكون بحاجة لذلك .... وأن يكون ذلك بمحبة كاملة ..... لكن ليس من المقبول أن يؤدى الزوج وظيفة الزوجة لأنها منهكة من عملها



وليه لاء

انت عايزها معينة لك

وانت متبقاش معين لها



ك





> لام غير موضوعى .... عندما تعودى للمنزل منهكة ومتعبة ومتبهدله فى المواصلات ومن رؤساءك فى العمل .... بأى وجه ستلاقى زوجك .... أكيد بوجه سيصيبة الكوابيس طوال الليل وسيلتمس أى مبرر للخروج هربا من الأستاذ الذى تزوجه .... فالقهاوى ستكون أفضل



ده على اساس انها لو قاعدة فى البيت

فان تربية الاولاد والطبيخ والغسيل وشغل البيت هخليها متكونش منهكة ولا تعبانة

وتستقبللك بوجه بشوش

مش كتير ده برده على اعصابها وانانية من الراجل

انت جاى تعبان من الشغل وهيا برده تعبانة من شغل البيت وتربية الاولاد

ومع ذلك عايزها تبقى فى قمة البشاشة وهدوء الاعصاب لاستقبال الرجل

وفى المقابل طبعا انت هتكون عصبى ومتضايق من المواصلات ومن رؤسائك فى العمل

لكن هيا مهما حصلها فى البيت لازم تستقبلك ببشاشة وهدوء اعصاب


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش معنى انى اعمل  انى اقصر فى شغل بيتى
> 
> ومفيش مشاكل انالراجل يساعدنى حتى جوة البيت وفى تربية الاطفال كمان
> 
> مش معنى ان بيتى هو مسئوليتى الاولى ان الراجل يشيل ايده خالص من الموضوع


يسعدك كمان فشغل البيت
وتربيه العيال
يوه 
يوه
يوه
الله يخرب بيت مبداء المساواة الى ماشى فالبلد دا
انا مبكرهش فحياتى اد قاسم امين وهدى شعراوى
الى بوظو البلد كدة
قل يساعده قال
واغير البمبرز واككل
وارضع
يوه
يوه يوه
يخربيتكو
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تظنى أنه من المقبول أن تكونى أنت فى مكتبك وزوجك يعمل الواجبات المنزلية .....؟؟؟؟ هل هذا الوضع الطبيعى
> 
> عليكم أن تختاروا إما أن تكونوا أمهات وزوجات مكرمات ومكرسات لبيتوتكن
> 
> أو نساء متشبهات بالرجال وبالتالى مرفوضات داخليا من أزواجكن...... *


صح كدة
الست ملهاش الا البيت
تغسل وتكنس
وتربى العيال
بس
غير كدة مينفعش
الله ينور عليك ايستاذ صوت
بس فبعض الحلات رئيك بيزعلنى
لما بتقول انهم زى الرجال
ههههههههههه
هتخصر حزب الرجال انت كدة
هههههههههههه
خلى بالك


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> سعدك كمان فشغل البيت
> وتربيه العيال
> يوه
> يوه
> ...



ههههههههههههه اللى مش اد المسئولية ميتجوزش

اعمل حسابك ان الجواز زى الجيش

الجيش قالك ايه اتصرف

لازم تعمل احتاطك لكل شيئ ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> صح كدة
> الست ملهاش الا البيت
> تغسل وتكنس
> وتربى العيال
> ...



طب وانت مضايق نفسك ليه ؟ ههههههههههههه

اتجوز واحدة قاعدة فى البيت مبتشتغلش هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وليه لاء
> 
> انت عايزها معينة لك
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
وغلاوتك فاول سنة
تلاقيه
مهتمه بنفسه
وبتلبس حلو
وشياكة
وبرافان
وحبيبى
وحببتى وتربتيت
بس بعد سنه
يا حوستى على بيحصل
تلاقىه طلعه ببصلة فشعرة
بدل التوكة
وحطة ريحة بصل 
ولابسة جلبيه مقطعه ومتشردة
منتو بتخلو الواحد يبص برا
قال ايه منهكة
اعده فالبيت والراجل بيصرف عليه
مين الى منهك يا عم
بطلو ظلم وحقد بقى


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه اللى مش اد المسئولية ميتجوزش
> 
> اعمل حسابك ان الجواز زى الجيش
> 
> ...


طب دى اتصرف فيه ازاى بقى
حلهالى يا فندم
دى متنفعش الا الستات هى المؤهله لكدة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> وغلاوتك فاول سنة
> تلاقيه
> مهتمه بنفسه
> ...



لا حول الله

يعنى عايزها تطبخ وتنظف وتربى العيال

وفى نفس الوقت ترجع من الشغل تلاقيها زى القمر وعلى سنجة عشرة

وفى المقابل ايه اللراجل طخين واقرع وبكرش هههههههههههههههه

انت عايز مراتك تبقى نانسى عجرم 

انا ميتعدة اكون له نانسى عجرم بشرط

يشوف نانسى عجرم بتعمل ايه ويعملى زيها

نانسى لازم تبقى ظوافرها جميلة هيابتغسل مواعين 

جبلى خدامة تغسلى المواعين وهتلاقى ظوافرى جميلة

شعرها حلو  جيبلى كوافير مخصوص وادفعله اد كده ويبقى شعرى زى شعرها هههههههههههههههههههه

بس وانت بتجاوبنى متنساش تكلمنى عن المقابل

طخين واقرع وبكرش ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب وانت مضايق نفسك ليه ؟ ههههههههههههه
> 
> اتجوز واحدة قاعدة فى البيت مبتشتغلش هههههههههههه


مش زعلان
بس انتو فالاول
تعدو تقولو ايه
هاعد فالبيت حاضر يا خويا
كلامك يمشى
سنه
سنه تعدى
وبعد كدة عينك ما تشوف الا النور
تقولك يا خويا انت سينى طول النهار
وعاوزة اشتغل
ومش عارف ايه
وتعد بقى تغنى
وتقرفنا
انتو اصلا مينفش تشتغلو
البلد اصلا خربانه 
هتشتغلو هتبوظو عجلة الانتاج
سرؤال
انتى بتعرفى تسوقى عجل؟
ولو بتعرفى تسوقى معاكى عجلة؟
انتى معكيش الا كلب بس
صحيح ايسمه ايه
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> طب دى اتصرف فيه ازاى بقى
> حلهالى يا فندم
> دى متنفعش الا الستات هى المؤهله لكدة
> ههههههههههههه



مؤهلة لكده ازاى

عندها عيال قبل الجواز وبتتدرب ازاى تغيرلهم وتتعامل معاهم ههههههههههههه

عشان لما تتتجوز تبقى مؤهلة لكده

اما عجايب ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ش زعلان
> بس انتو فالاول
> تعدو تقولو ايه
> هاعد فالبيت حاضر يا خويا
> ...



لالا دى ناس ناس

انا عن نفسى عايزة اشتغل هقوله من قبل الجواز

مش عايزة هقوله برده من قبل الجواز

يا عم روح

لازم تشتغل يعنى انت بتقبض 400 جنيه فى الشغل

ومش عايزها تشتغل كمان هههههههههههههه

اقرع ونزهى ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا حول الله
> 
> يعنى عايزها تطبخ وتنظف وتربى العيال
> 
> ...


iههههههههههههه
الله يخرب بيت الاسقاط
تلقيقى انتى الى طخينة وبكرش
وقرعه
وبتلبسية للراجل
الراجل اصلا شغال طول اليل والنهار
فالبتالى رفيع ومن غير قرش
لكن الست اعدة طول النهار فالبيت
وربت كرش من الاعده
وفالاخر يجى الراجل لا حول له ولا قوة
يلاقى عيشة الكلانى فالبيت
يتخض الراجل
يعنى تعبان طول اليوم علشان يعرف ياكل الولية
وفالاخر تقول هتلى شغاله
ليه ياختى
هو متجوزك علشان تعدى تناميله؟
لزمتك ايه انتى فالبيت
قال شغاله قال
هو قادر على حق البمبرز؟
انتو مش حاسين بشىء خالص
ههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (16 أبريل 2011)

حرام عليكم بجد 
يعني قبل ما اروح من الشغل كنت واقفه عند الصفحه 15 
يادوب روحت ابص الاقيكوا وصلتوا 30 اخلص امتي انا كل دا


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مؤهلة لكده ازاى
> 
> عندها عيال قبل الجواز وبتتدرب ازاى تغيرلهم وتتعامل معاهم ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


انا هجى ارضع ابنى ازاى؟
هاكلو سندوتشات لحمة؟
شغلى دماغك شوية
وعملالى فيه دكتورة
ههههههههههه
اكيد اخدتيه قبل الثورة 
مهى بقت كوسة
اى حد يبقى دكتور
هههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> الله يخرب بيت الاسقاط
> تلقيقى انتى الى طخينة وبكرش
> وقرعه
> ...



مش حاسين بشئ خالص

متجيش تقول بلاقيها فى البيت مبهدلة 

عايزها بعد كل ده تبقى ملكة جمال 

لالا معلش طخين واقرع وبكرش دى من الصفات المتأصلة عند الراجل ههههههههههههه

يخرب بيت التعليم المجانى

الكرش بالكاف وهى من الصفات المتأصلة فى الراجل


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا دى ناس ناس
> 
> انا عن نفسى عايزة اشتغل هقوله من قبل الجواز
> 
> ...


400 جنيه رضا
المسيح اكل ماس بسمكتين
وبعدين يعنى انا اشتغل وهى تشتغل
ومين يربى العيال
ويوشف شغل البيت ها
مش اقرع ونزهى 
بس هى عارفة مستوايا
مش عاجبة تروح تتجوز احمد عز ولا ساويرس
وبعدين عاوز اقولك شىء
هو انتو لاقين حد يعبركو
معاه 400 جنيه
ولا اتنين جنيه
نسبة العنوسة فمصر كبيرة جدا
فالحقى نفسك بقى
وبلاش تتكلمى كتير
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> انا هجى ارضع ابنى ازاى؟
> هاكلو سندوتشات لحمة؟
> شغلى دماغك شوية
> وعملالى فيه دكتورة
> ...



متحرفش الكلام يا واد انت ههههههههههه

انا متكلمش عن الرضاعة

انا اتكلمت عن تغير هدومة اللى انت بتقول انا مؤهلة لكده


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> حرام عليكم بجد
> يعني قبل ما اروح من الشغل كنت واقفه عند الصفحه 15
> يادوب روحت ابص الاقيكوا وصلتوا 30 اخلص امتي انا كل دا


هههههههههههههههههههه
كلو منهم
مش بيشتغلو
ومش شيفين شغل البيت
ومستنين ابن الحلال الى مش هيجى
لان الرجاله عقلو وبطلو يتجوزو اصلا
واعده عماله تعمل 30 صفحة
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> 400 جنيه رضا
> المسيح اكل ماس بسمكتين
> وبعدين يعنى انا اشتغل وهى تشتغل
> ومين يربى العيال
> ...



مش معنى ان نسبة العنوسة كترت انها ترضى باى واحد

ولا تتجوزا ويشحتوا يعنى

لازم اللى يقبل على الجواز يكون بيشتغل تأهله انه يفتح بيت

وميعترضش ان مراته هتشتغل وتساعده فى شغل البيت


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش حاسين بشئ خالص
> 
> متجيش تقول بلاقيها فى البيت مبهدلة
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
برضو مصممة؟
متبهدله فين؟
الست بتصحى الساعة 12 تفطر وتتفرج عالتلفزيون
وتلعب عالنت وعالساعة 6 تحضر الشغل للساعه7
وبترجع تنام تانى
والعيال مش بتاخد وقت
والراجل المسكين بيرجع الساعه 10 طالع عينو
من 7 الصبح ل10 بليل ومستكترة عليه
تلبسيلو حلو
الله يخرب بيت الجشع الى ملى قلوب البنات
بنات ايه بقى
مخلاص
جدتى ماتت
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> كلو منهم
> مش بيشتغلو
> ومش شيفين شغل البيت
> ...




قصدك الرجالة شحتوا وبطلوا يتجوزا هههههههههههه

30صفحة عملتهم ده على اساس انى عملتهم لوحدى دول


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> متحرفش الكلام يا واد انت ههههههههههه
> 
> انا متكلمش عن الرضاعة
> 
> انا اتكلمت عن تغير هدومة اللى انت بتقول انا مؤهلة لكده


مش تحريف
بس مجوبتنيش انتى
هربتى
هرضع ازاى انا؟
وبعدين انتو لزمتكو ايه
تنامو وخلاص
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> برضو مصممة؟
> متبهدله فين؟
> الست بتصحى الساعة 12 تفطر وتتفرج عالتلفزيون
> ...



بتصحى 12 الظهر ده على اساس نومك خفيف

عندك شغل 6 الصبح مش هيا اللى بتصحيك

وتصحى الاولاد وتفطرهم وتلبسهم وتودسيهم المدرسة

يا نهار عليكوااااا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ش تحريف
> بس مجوبتنيش انتى
> هربتى
> هرضع ازاى انا؟
> ...



يا سيدى احنا هنرضع

وانتوا هتغيروا حلوة القسمة دى هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش معنى ان نسبة العنوسة كترت انها ترضى باى واحد
> 
> ولا تتجوزا ويشحتوا يعنى
> 
> ...


يا بنتى هو انتو لاقين حد يبصلكو اصلا
دلوقتى بقينا نستورد ستات من فاتنام
الستات نشفو ومبقوش ستات
اخر الستات المحترمين كانت ستى
دا لو بتعترفى ان جدتى واحدة ست
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> قصدك الرجالة شحتوا وبطلوا يتجوزا هههههههههههه
> 
> 30صفحة عملتهم ده على اساس انى عملتهم لوحدى دول


انا رد فعل بس


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بتصحى 12 الظهر ده على اساس نومك خفيف
> 
> عندك شغل 6 الصبح مش هيا اللى بتصحيك
> 
> ...


الله يخرب بيت النفاق
الرجاله بتصحى وتلبس 
وتودى المدرسة
والست نيمه
كيف ال.........مش بتصحى الا الساعة 12
ولو صحتيه الساعه 12 الا عشرة
يبقى فضيحة
ويا ريته كمان بتنام عدل
لاء بتعد تشخر وترفص فالسرير
وحاجة تقرف
يخربيتكو
تعبنا فالصحيان وفالنوم
وفالاكل مش بتعرفو تطبخم
ويم لما تقول له
يا حببتى متضايق وعاوز افضفض معاكى
تفتحلك حسة اد كدةةةةةةة
وقتولك هو انا فضيالك يا خويا
انتو ستات ظلمة
مينفعش معاكو الا العين الحمراء
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> يا بنتى هو انتو لاقين حد يبصلكو اصلا
> دلوقتى بقينا نستورد ستات من فاتنام
> الستات نشفو ومبقوش ستات
> اخر الستات المحترمين كانت ستى
> ...



ههههههههه فيتنام 

طبعا ما انتوا عايزين خدامة عشان كده نشنته على بلاد اسبا ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا سيدى احنا هنرضع
> 
> وانتوا هتغيروا حلوة القسمة دى هههههههههه


اشطة
رضعو انتو نغير احنا
بس يا رب تتسدو وتبطلو تفترو علينا
وتشوفو شغل البيت
وتهتمو بينا
بعد كل التعب دا
شغل طول النهار وغيار طول اليلليليل
حرام
وفالاخر مفيش شكرا
ربنا عالمفترى


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> انا رد فعل بس



ليه مين اللى ابتدا ؟؟

مش ده موضوعك برده ولا بيتهيئلى ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه فيتنام
> 
> طبعا ما انتوا عايزين خدامة عشان كده نشنته على بلاد اسبا ههههههههههه


شكشككشكشكشككشكشكشكشككش
الله يخرب بيت التعليم المجانى
مش فاهم شىء منك
بس على الاقل  الى فى فتنام ستات
مش رجاله
فكرتينى بمسرحية محمد هنيدى
بس يلا خلاص
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> الله يخرب بيت النفاق
> الرجاله بتصحى وتلبس
> وتودى المدرسة
> والست نيمه
> ...



يا لهوى احنا بردهاللى نفاق

الراجل هو اللى بيصحى العيال ويلبسهم

والست هيا اللى بتشخر وهيا نايمة

ده انتوا قلبتوا الاية خالص هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه مين اللى ابتدا ؟؟
> 
> مش ده موضوعك برده ولا بيتهيئلى ههههههههههههه


انا فاتح الموضوع بدافع عن الستات
لقيت مسورة بنات وستات
وكل حاجة مؤنثة ضربت فوشى
فقلت خسارة فيكو
الدفاع
وقلت اضرب بقى
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> شكشككشكشكشككشكشكشكشككش
> الله يخرب بيت التعليم المجانى
> مش فاهم شىء منك
> بس على الاقل الى فى فتنام ستات
> ...



يا بنى قولتلك ميت مرة مش فاهم دى مش مشكلتى انا هههههههههههه

اللى فى فتينام ستات واللى فى مصر مش ستات هههههههههه

حوش يا مهند هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا لهوى احنا بردهاللى نفاق
> 
> الراجل هو اللى بيصحى العيال ويلبسهم
> 
> ...


انا مشفتش راجل بيشخر
انتو خلاص بقيتو تتهموه فينا؟؟
الست تعد تتقلب فالسرير كئنه بتلعب كورة وهى نايمة
نلفه 36- درجة
وتعد تلعب مصارعه
وتضربك وانت نايم
وتعد ايه بقى
تشخر
كئن عنده زمارة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> اشطة
> رضعو انتو نغير احنا
> بس يا رب تتسدو وتبطلو تفترو علينا
> وتشوفو شغل البيت
> ...



لا متقلقش ساعدوا انتوا بس

واحنا هنسد  ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> انا فاتح الموضوع بدافع عن الستات
> لقيت مسورة بنات وستات
> وكل حاجة مؤنثة ضربت فوشى
> فقلت خسارة فيكو
> ...



ههههههههههههه 

يعنى انت تضرب واحنا مندافعش


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى قولتلك ميت مرة مش فاهم دى مش مشكلتى انا هههههههههههه
> 
> اللى فى فتينام ستات واللى فى مصر مش ستات هههههههههه
> 
> حوش يا مهند هههههههههه


مهند تانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصى الست مفروض تكون جميلة
لانه ست
دا المفروض لكن الواقع غير كدة
اما الراجل مطلوب فيه الحلاوة بس مش المفرطة
هبسطهالك
الرجاله بقو ارقى من الستات
والست بقيت راجل
خلاص
معدش فيه بكرة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> نا مشفتش راجل بيشخر
> انتو خلاص بقيتو تتهموه فينا؟؟
> الست تعد تتقلب فالسرير كئنه بتلعب كورة وهى نايمة
> نلفه 36- درجة
> ...



ههههههههههه يا سلام

يا بنى انت بتناقض نفسك

مش احنا مريحين ومبنعملش حاجة يبقى هنشخر ليه

مفروض زى ما بتقول ان انتوا يا عينى اللى بتتعبوا ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا متقلقش ساعدوا انتوا بس
> 
> واحنا هنسد  ههههههههههههه


فنجريه بق وخلاص
وساعه الجد
كلو يهرب
وتلبسونا احنا فالحيط
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى انت تضرب واحنا مندافعش


خلاص
نصالح يا معلم
ونعمل اعده عرب
ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> مهند تانى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصى الست مفروض تكون جميلة
> لانه ست
> ...



يا بنى انت عايش فين

انت محسسنى ان البنات فى مصر 

ماسكين النبابيت ههههههههههههه

مين اللى قال ان الرجل يبقى مقبول الجمال

والبنت هيا اللى جمالها ملوش حل


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه يا سلام
> 
> يا بنى انت بتناقض نفسك
> 
> ...


مهو الست مشكلته انه بتتعب من اقل شىء
لو شالت ملاية السرير
تقولك تعبت
مش قادرة قلبى 
اه قلبى
وتعد تشخر طول الليل
من ملاية السرير
الله يرحمك يا تيتا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> فنجريه بق وخلاص
> وساعه الجد
> كلو يهرب
> وتلبسونا احنا فالحيط
> ههههههههههههه



انا شاكة فيك يا بنى

انت كنت متجوز قبل كده ولا ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (16 أبريل 2011)

احيانا


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنى انت عايش فين
> 
> انت محسسنى ان البنات فى مصر
> 
> ...


انا الى بقولك
الراجل شكلو يكون مبقول
لكن الست لازم تكون جميلة
مش ششبة عيشة الكلانى
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> مهو الست مشكلته انه بتتعب من اقل شىء
> لو شالت ملاية السرير
> تقولك تعبت
> مش قادرة قلبى
> ...



مرة تقول رقاق يتعبوا من شيل الملاية

ومرة تقول دول مش ستات دول زى الرجال ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا شاكة فيك يا بنى
> 
> انت كنت متجوز قبل كده ولا ايه ؟؟ هههههههههههه


وغلاوتك ابدا
مش متجوز
ومبفكر فالجواز
اصلا
واتجوز ليه
اتجوز واحدة تطلع عينى
؟
نا اعيش مع واحد صحبى ولا اعيش مع واحدة بتا ولا ست
مطلعين عينى فالكنيسة وفالكليه
وفالبيت
يووووووووووووووه
مش هتنقرضو ونخلص منكو
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> انا الى بقولك
> الراجل شكلو يكون مبقول
> لكن الست لازم تكون جميلة
> مش ششبة عيشة الكلانى
> هههههههههههه



مش معقول ااااااااااه نسيت

قولتلى الصبح نظرك ضعيف ههههههههههههه

نت شايف ان ستات مصر كلهم شبه عايشة الكيلانى


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مرة تقول رقاق يتعبوا من شيل الملاية
> 
> ومرة تقول دول مش ستات دول زى الرجال ههههههههههههههه


زى الرجاله فكل شىء الا فالقوة
يا عمو
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش معقول ااااااااااه نسيت
> 
> قولتلى الصبح نظرك ضعيف ههههههههههههه
> 
> نت شايف ان ستات مصر كلهم شبه عايشة الكيلانى


طبعا
نظرى ضعف من البحث والتدقيق على بنت حلوة وجميلة
ملقتش
كل الى بشفهم يتعبو النظر
فنظرى ضعف بسببكو
ههههههههههههه
كل بنات مصر والعرب شبه عيشة الكلانى
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> وغلاوتك ابدا
> مش متجوز
> ومبفكر فالجواز
> اصلا
> ...



لا حول الله يارب

ده انت متعقد على الاخر هههههههههههههه

ما تتعالج يا بنى

احسن برده متتجوزش وتظلم الستات معاك


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> زى الرجاله فكل شىء الا فالقوة
> يا عمو
> هههههههههههه



هههههههههههه انا كده اتأكدت ان ننظرك ضعيف


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا حول الله يارب
> 
> ده انت متعقد على الاخر هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


مش معقد بس ممكن تقولى فاهم الدنيا صح
وفاهم البنات صح


تقصدى متظلمش
اتجوز قال
هو فيه حد بقى يتجوز دلوقتى
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه انا كده اتأكدت ان ننظرك ضعيف


نظرى 6 على 6
يا بنتى
ومشكلتى الاساسية فالنظر
لانى شايف البنات صح
اقولك ايه بس
دنا شيال منكو شيل
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> طبعا
> نظرى ضعف من البحث والتدقيق على بنت حلوة وجميلة
> ملقتش
> كل الى بشفهم يتعبو النظر
> ...



تاهت ولقيناها اتجوز واحدة مش مصرية

بدل ما مشكلتلك مع المصريات هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ش معقد بس ممكن تقولى فاهم الدنيا صح
> وفاهم البنات صح
> 
> 
> ...



انتوا لقين تاكلوا عشان تتجوزا هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> نظرى 6 على 6
> يا بنتى
> ومشكلتى الاساسية فالنظر
> لانى شايف البنات صح
> ...



اعترفت انك معقد ومكلكع


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تاهت ولقيناها اتجوز واحدة مش مصرية
> 
> بدل ما مشكلتلك مع المصريات هههههههههه


لا يا ولا ناصح يا ولا
هههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتوا لقين تاكلوا عشان تتجوزا هههههههههههه


عارفين ناكل
بس انتو مش لاقين حد يبصلكو
ههههههههههههههه
ونسبة العنوسة زادت جدا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اعترفت انك معقد ومكلكع


هههههههههههههههههههه
مش معقد
ومش مكلكع
بس فهمتكو
وعرفت ان الستات بتشخر
وانا احب ليه واحدة بتشخر؟
ماجيب غساله اشغله جنبى طول اليلل
وخلصت المشكلة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> عارفين ناكل
> بس انتو مش لاقين حد يبصلكو
> ههههههههههههههه
> ونسبة العنوسة زادت جدا
> ههههههههههههه



قصاد كل واحد بيتجوز واحدة بتتجوز

لو العنوسة زادت فى البنات فاكيد زادت فى الولاد ههههههههههه

يللا مش انت قلت نقفل بقى كفاية ورايا حاجات كتيرة


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> قصاد كل واحد بيتجوز واحدة بتتجوز
> 
> لو العنوسة زادت فى البنات فاكيد زادت فى الولاد ههههههههههه
> 
> يللا مش انت قلت نقفل بقى كفاية ورايا حاجات كتيرة


ههههههههههههه
الله يخرب بيت التعليم المجانى
اذهبى الى كل المعاجم
هتلاقى ان عنوسة دى للبنات
الراجل بيتجوز 3 و4
لكن انتو واحد بس
يلا بقى نقوم نزاكر
ونتقابل بعدين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

اعزائى المشاهدين
هنقوم نزاكر ونعود ليكم
بعد الفاصل
ههههههههههههههههه
صلولنا
يلا باى


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> الله يخرب بيت التعليم المجانى
> اذهبى الى كل المعاجم
> هتلاقى ان عنوسة دى للبنات
> ...



يتجوز 3 و 4

انا كده شكيت فى حاجة تانى ههههههههههههه

سلام


----------



## tasoni queena (16 أبريل 2011)

> اعزائى المشاهدين
> هنقوم نزاكر ونعود ليكم
> بعد الفاصل
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ربنا معاك 

باى


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

الضرب مش جايز حتى مع الحيوانات. فما بالك بانسان?!
الراجل لبيضرب مراته ده يبقى اتفه الخلق واحقرهم 
الزواج يبنى ع الاحترام والمودة مش على استعراض العضلات
قال ضرب قال
ده لناقص!
اااااااااااااااااااااه


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
احنا مش بنخاف وخليها تعرف

وبعدين هو انا قولت حاجة غلط ده انا معاكم قلبا وقالبا leasantr


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يتجوز 3 و 4
> 
> انا كده شكيت فى حاجة تانى ههههههههههههه
> 
> سلام


هههههههههههه
بلاش تشكى فى دى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> احنا مش بنخاف وخليها تعرف
> 
> وبعدين هو انا قولت حاجة غلط ده انا معاكم قلبا وقالبا leasantr


الى يخاف يطلع برا
هههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا يانيتا ذبح ايه وهم ايه فيه طريقة تانية بتجيب نتايج هايلة وديه حادثة حقيقية على فكرة *
> *واحدة ست حبت تقتل جوزها شربته منوم وحطته فى البانيو ونقعته فى ال KOH اللى بيسموه البوتاس تقريبا مش كده ؟*
> *المهم الراجل باش ومش اتبقى فيه حاجة خالص ولا ليه اثر هههههههههههه*
> *كده الجريمة الكامله من غير دم وبقع وغسيل والحاجات ديه *
> *فيه بقى طريقة تانية وهى استخدام المبيدات الحشرية زى العسكرى الاخضر او فيليت او رايد الذى يتسرب ويقتل ثم يتسرب ويتسرب وينتشر ويقتل ههههههههههههههههههههه*


 

:w00t:
ايه الشر اللي مالي قلبكم ده

 :w00t:

وعلي فكرة دي نكته مش هيبوش ولا حاجة في البوتاس 

احسن حد يعملها ويلاقيه قاعد ولا باش ولا حاجة 

:new6::new6::new6:

ربنا يهديكم​


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

تصدق ياض يا كوبتك اخرتك على ايدى انا بقى شوف لما اوصل كلامك ده للحجة هتعمل معاك ايه يبنى وانت عارف المافيا اللى معاها ممكن يعملو فيك ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

من وجهة نظري الشخصيه 
الراجل اللي يمد ايده علي مراته او اخته ده مش راجل اصلا 
بياكل علي قفاه بره ويجي يعمل راجل في البيت 
لازم يكون في حب وتفاهم 

بس بردوا في حاله واحده بيكون في داعي للعنف دا بردوا من وجهة نظري 
وهي الخيانه وعقابها مش هيكون ضرب ... انما عقابها الوحيد الموت 
دا اذا كانت زوجه او اخت 

وطبعا هتطلعلي واحده من بتوع حقوق المرآه هتقولي اشمعنا انتوا يا رجاله 
انا قولت من وجهة نظري 
ومن نحيتي انا ربنا يعلم مدي اخلاصي وحفاظي علي نفسي​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> من وجهة نظري الشخصيه
> الراجل اللي يمد ايده علي مراته او اخته ده مش راجل اصلا
> بياكل علي قفاه بره ويجي يعمل راجل في البيت
> لازم يكون في حب وتفاهم
> ...


معاك حق 
وانا ايضا مع فكرة "الخائن يستحق الموت "
سواءا كان امراة او رجل

بس الموضوع بيتكلم عن الضرب بسleasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> معاك حق
> وانا ايضا مع فكرة "الخائن يستحق الموت "
> سواءا كان امراة او رجل
> 
> بس الموضوع بيتكلم عن الضرب بسleasantr



مهو مدي الخيانه من ضمن الاختيارات
والضرب يعني عنف والقتل بردوا عنف


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مهو مدي الخيانه من ضمن الاختيارات
> والضرب يعني عنف والقتل بردوا عنف



بتعتبر القتل عنف وعايز تقتل?!هههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> بتعتبر القتل عنف وعايز تقتل?!هههههههههههههه



ممكن تكوني مستغربه وبتضحكي 
بس ده واقع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ممكن تكوني مستغربه وبتضحكي
> بس ده واقع


 
*بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بتهزر*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ممكن تكوني مستغربه وبتضحكي
> بس اللي متتخيلهوش اني قتلت فعلاا



بتتكلم عن جد?! 
ومن ده?! خطيبتك وله اختك?!ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> بتتكلم عن جد?!
> ومن ده?! خطيبتك وله اختك?!ههههههه



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا فهمتيني غلط 
دا حرامي في احداث الشغب الاخيره 
كان دفاع عن النفس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا بتهزر*​



بجد ايه بالظبط ؟


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> كثير ما نسمع عن رجال يضربون زوجاتهن ويعاملهن معامله سيئة للغاية
> ونسمع انه يطرد زوجته فالشارع دون ان يكون معاه ثم مواصلاته الى بيت اهله
> فهل انت مع ام ضد ضرب الرجل  للمراة؟؟
> وهل انت مع ضرب المراة للرجل
> ...


*غباء منه اكيد

لازم يكون ف تفاهم وحب بينهم 
يضربهايتعض 
يعنى اية يد ايده عليها

انا ضد الضرب طبعااااااا
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

> *وهي الخيانه وعقابها مش هيكون ضرب ... انما عقابها الوحيد الموت
> دا اذا كانت زوجه او اخت
> 
> وطبعا هتطلعلي واحده من بتوع حقوق المرآه هتقولي اشمعنا انتوا يا رجاله
> *





> *
> *​




*حبيبي انا مش هكلمك بمنطق حقوق المراه لاني عارفه الخيانه بتعمل ايه في البشر بتجننهم*

*بس خلي بالك القتل هو القتل مافيش قتل صح وقتل غلط*

*الجهاد و القتل في سبيل اله زي القتل عشان الغيره و الغرائز*

*صح*

*انت لو واحده خانتك افضحها طلقها*

*انما تزهق روح انسانيه عارف يعني ايه روح انسانيه و تلوث ايديك بالدم دي اقذر حاجه في الكون لاننا بشر و ارواحنا غاليه احنا مش فراخ*

*هتقولي الخاينه دي عاهره و تستاهل الموت*

*هقولك اه*

*بس هل المسيح امر بقتل الزانيه لما جابوها قدامه تترجم*

*لا*

*والله اعلم متجوزه ولالا*

*انا مش بقولك ابقي كيس جوافه و بطل تغير علي شرفك*

*بس القتل و تلويث الايد بالدم وحش و هيفضل يطاردك طول العمر لو قتلت*

*و بعدين الي يقتل مره سهل اوي يقتل تاني*

*و هيلاقي الف مبرر لتبرير قتله*

*اومال ليه شرب الدم متحرم*

*عشان الي هيشرب و هيدوق طعم الدم هيحب يدوق طعم الدم تاني*

*و في علم النفس القتل دا شهوه حيوانيه زي شهوه الاكل و الجسد*

*القتل رغبه*

*انت قتلت مره هتقتل تاني*

*هتقولي لا و كان ليها ظروفها و كذا كذا هقولك *

*لا و هتشوف انه مع اقرب فرصه هتلاقي القتل هو الحل ولا حل غيره لانك جربته مره زي الي بيجرب المخدرات مره*

*اول مره بتقتل حاجز الخوف....*

*ثم ان اشمعني الراجل لما يغير يقتل يطلع براءه و الست لا*

*كانها لا مشاعر لها رغم انه انفالاتها اسرع و قد تصاب بالجنون اللحظي زي الراجل*

*صح؟؟؟؟*

*بس الراجل بيقتل عشان يطهر شرفه*

*طب و الست الي جوزها يخونها لا شرف لها؟؟؟*

*انا مش بتكلم عليك انت يا ابن المسيح انا بتكلم علي ناس تانيه بتفكر كدا*

*بس صدقني القتل هو القتل*

*احسن حل في الدنيا ما نلوثش ايدينا بدم اي حد سواء طاهر او قذر*

*خاينه فيه الي اقوي منك هيعاقبها و كفايه فضيحتها *

*انت قتلت عشان خايف انك تتفضح بسببها ما كدا او كدا لما تقتلها الناس هتعرف برضه انها كذا و كذا*

*الدم لا و الروح لا و القتل لا*

*معلش انا جايز اكون غربيه بارده في نظرك بس الروح الانسانيه غاليه اوي*

*سلام*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> تصدق ياض يا كوبتك اخرتك على ايدى انا بقى شوف لما اوصل كلامك ده للحجة هتعمل معاك ايه يبنى وانت عارف المافيا اللى معاها ممكن يعملو فيك ايه


 
لا ده اسمه تلاكيك بقي سايب مئات المشاركات ووقفت مشاركتي في زورك 

يا اخي ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء :11azy:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بجد ايه بالظبط ؟




_*بجد انت قتلت يعني*_

_*عامه اقري كلامي عن القتل و اسفه لو حشرت روحي في امورك*_

_*سلام*_​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

*حبيبي انا مش هكلمك بمنطق حقوق المراه لاني عارفه الخيانه بتعمل ايه في البشر بتجننهم*

*كلام جميل *

*بس خلي بالك القتل هو القتل مافيش قتل صح وقتل غلط*

*الجهاد و القتل في سبيل اله زي القتل عشان الغيره و الغرائز*

*صح*

*صح بس لما يكون بيتضرب عليكي وعلي ابويك واخوكي وعمك وجيرانك نار 
هيكون ردك ايه " تموتي ؟
ولا تموتي*

*انت لو واحده خانتك افضحها طلقها*
*وهو احنا عندنا ده ؟*
*انما تزهق روح انسانيه عارف يعني ايه روح انسانيه و تلوث ايديك بالدم دي اقذر حاجه في الكون لاننا بشر و ارواحنا غاليه احنا مش فراخ*
*محدش قال انكم كده
بالعكس *
*هتقولي الخاينه دي عاهره و تستاهل الموت*

*هقولك اه*

*بس هل المسيح امر بقتل الزانيه لما جابوها قدامه تترجم*
*بس انا مش السيد المسيح*

*لا*

*والله اعلم متجوزه ولالا*

*انا مش بقولك ابقي كيس جوافه و بطل تغير علي شرفك*

*بس القتل و تلويث الايد بالدم وحش و هيفضل يطاردك طول العمر لو قتلت*
*علي فكره عندنا في الصعيد لو حد حصل معاه كده 
ومغسلش عاره زي ما بيقولو
بيسموه طول حياته المرحوم فلان*
*و بعدين الي يقتل مره سهل اوي يقتل تاني*

*و هيلاقي الف مبرر لتبرير قتله*

*اومال ليه شرب الدم متحرم*

*عشان الي هيشرب و هيدوق طعم الدم هيحب يدوق طعم الدم تاني*

*و في علم النفس القتل دا شهوه حيوانيه زي شهوه الاكل و الجسد*

*القتل رغبه*

*انت قتلت مره هتقتل تاني*
*معتقدش اني اقدر اعملها تاني
لاني منستش الاولي* 
*هتقولي لا و كان ليها ظروفها و كذا كذا هقولك *

*لا و هتشوف انه مع اقرب فرصه هتلاقي القتل هو الحل ولا حل غيره لانك جربته مره زي الي بيجرب المخدرات مره*

*اول مره بتقتل حاجز الخوف....*
*او بتولدي حافز للخوف*
*ثم ان اشمعني الراجل لما يغير يقتل يطلع براءه و الست لا*

*كانها لا مشاعر لها رغم انه انفالاتها اسرع و قد تصاب بالجنون اللحظي زي الراجل*

*صح؟؟؟؟*
*دي بقي مشكله القوانين اللي بتعتمد علي التشريع الاسلامي
اللي بيلغي وجود المرآه 
الي اتمني انها تتغير ويكون في مساوه 
بس مع المساواه دي 
متبقاش الدنيا سايبه
ولاد وبنات والحياه حلوه * 
*بس الراجل بيقتل عشان يطهر شرفه*

*طب و الست الي جوزها يخونها لا شرف لها؟؟؟*

*انا مش بتكلم عليك انت يا ابن المسيح انا بتكلم علي ناس تانيه بتفكر كدا*
*وانا لما اتكلمت قصدت اقول من وجهة نظري انا *
*بس صدقني القتل هو القتل*

*احسن حل في الدنيا ما نلوثش ايدينا بدم اي حد سواء طاهر او قذر*

*خاينه فيه الي اقوي منك هيعاقبها و كفايه فضيحتها *

*انت قتلت عشان خايف انك تتفضح بسببها ما كدا او كدا لما تقتلها الناس هتعرف برضه انها كذا و كذا*
*يا باشا انتي فهمتي غلط 
انا الحمد لله محصاش معايا الموقف ده 
انا بتكلم عن حاجه تاني خالص 
بس دي عادات الصعيد 
اللي انا من اقصاه*
*الدم لا و الروح لا و القتل لا*

*معلش انا جايز اكون غربيه بارده في نظرك بس الروح الانسانيه غاليه اوي*
*لا طبعا عمر وجه النظر ما يتبصلها كده 
وجهات النظر تتناقش *
*سلام
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> _*بجد انت قتلت يعني*_
> 
> _*عامه اقري كلامي عن القتل و اسفه لو حشرت روحي في امورك*_
> 
> _*سلام*_​​​



حصلت وكان امر شكرني عليه الجيش والمجتمع​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

> *علي فكره عندنا في الصعيد لو حد حصل معاه كده *
> *ومغسلش عاره زي ما بيقولو*
> *بيسموه طول حياته المرحوم فلان*
> 
> ...


 
*برضه بكرر انه القتل هو القتل حتي لو بتشجيع مجتمع بحاله...و دي عادات مجتمعك مالهاش دعوه بربنا ابدا او بتقديس الروح الانسانيه*​

*و انا لاحظت انه انتا قولت عندنا بيسموا فلان المرحوم لو معملش كدا*​

*يعني المجتمع بيدفع البشر و بيحثهم علي القتل و بيشجعهم للاسف الشديد و بيساند كدا كمان يعني دا قانون بشري بحت جدا مالهوش اي دعوه بقوانين ربنا او بحرمانيه النفس البشريه و دي شريعه البشر لا الله*​ 
*عامه دا مجتمعك الي مختلف عني تماما 360 درجه و انا مستغربه جدا من تفكيركم دا بس بحترمك جدا و بقدرك جدا و فرحانه بتعاونك معايا في الرد و التوضيح و بحترم مجتمعك جدا ... و اوعي تزعل مني ارجوك انا شبعت زعل من الناس هنا...*​ 
*الحمد لله انك ما قتلتش عشان شرفك يا غالي*​ 
*قولي بقي انت موتت بلطجي ولا ايه ايام الثوره عشان الجيش شكرك ههههههههههههههههه*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*



لا طبعا عمر وجه النظر ما يتبصلها كده 
وجهات النظر تتناقش 


أنقر للتوسيع...



عجبتني اوي دي...ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *برضه بكرر انه القتل هو القتل حتي لو بتشجيع مجتمع بحاله...و دي عادات مجتمعك مالهاش دعوه بربنا ابدا او بتقديس الروح الانسانيه*​
> 
> *و انا لاحظت انه انتا قولت عندنا بيسموا فلان المرحوم لو معملش كدا*​
> 
> ...



كلامك من الناحيه الايجابيه والنظره المتحضره صح جدا
وانا عرفه كده كويس 
وبالرغم من كده لازم اتبع نهج مجتمعي 

اما بقي اللي موته كان حرامي مسلح هو و5 تاني 
ماتوا كلهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> عجبتني اوي دي...ربنا يخليك*​



خلاص اتفضليها  :t30:
ميرسي يا باشا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## monygirl (16 أبريل 2011)

_اعتقد ان الضرب مش لغة تفاهم بنى ادمين _
_الدرجة دى من التعامل بنستخدمها بسمش مع زوجين وربين للاسرة المفروض انهم بيطلعوا جيل كويس ومثقف _
_بنستخدمها مع الحيوانات بس _
_ميرسى على الموضوع_​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا فهمتيني غلط
> دا حرامي في احداث الشغب الاخيره
> كان دفاع عن النفس



انا افتكرتك بتهزر 
اسفة عن جد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أبريل 2011)

> كلامك من الناحيه الايجابيه والنظره المتحضره صح جدا
> وانا عرفه كده كويس
> وبالرغم من كده لازم اتبع نهج مجتمعي


 
*الامل في الجيل الجديد*

*سلام*​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> انا افتكرتك بتهزر
> اسفة عن جد



ولا يهمك يا قمر 
بحاول انسي


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

> عامه دا مجتمعك الي مختلف عني تماما 360 درجه


*ههههههههههههههههههه يلهوى عليكى يا تروث ازاى مختلف وانتى بتقولى 360 درجة يعنى نفس النقطة اللى هو فيها
قصدك 180 درجة بقى مش 360 درجة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الامل في الجيل الجديد*
> 
> *سلام*​​​


دي جينات في دمهم 
مفيش فايده


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا ده اسمه تلاكيك بقي سايب مئات المشاركات ووقفت مشاركتي في زورك
> 
> يا اخي ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء :11azy:



طبعا يبنى ده انت حبيبي من ايام الصنايع و البخت ضايع


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طبعا انا مع ضربهن ضربا مبرحا*
> *النص واضح : و اضربوهن فى المضاجع*
> *اعترضوا على كلام ربونا بقا*


دايما بقول انك شرقي ديكتاتوري بس نانسي بتدافع عنك وبتقول انك مش زي بقي الشرقيين هههههههههههه
شفتي يا نانسي?! ما كلهم صنف واحد. الفرق الوحيد ان درجة الرجعية والديكتاتورية بتختلف شعرة من راجل لثاني
بس النتيجة واحدة 
الرجل= الرجعية + التسلط على من هو اضعف منه جسديا




Scofield قال:


> اضربوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة و يكون السيادة للرجال


هذا لخيفين منه?! 
يعني الراجل هو المتجبر ولبيستعرض عضلاته على المراة?!

ده عالم الحيوانات صار ارحم من الرجعية ده!


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هذا لخيفين منه?!
> يعني الراجل هو المتجبر ولبيستعرض عضلاته على المراة?!
> 
> ده عالم الحيوانات صار ارحم من الرجعية ده!




اجلدوهم و ارجموهم و اقطعو اعناقهم عزبوهم 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> اجلدوهم و ارجموهم و اقطعو اعناقهم عزبوهم
> صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم



وكمان بدلت دينك
احذر يا واد احنى هنقيم عليك حد الردة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> وكمان بدلت دينك
> احذر يا واد احنى هنقيم عليك حد الردة ههههههههههههههه



من بدل دينه فاكرموه و هاتو له كيلو كباب و كفتة و اكلوه ومن العصائر و البيبسى شربوه:999:


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> من بدل دينه فاكرموه و هاتو له كيلو كباب و كفتة ومن العصائر و البيبسى شربوه:999:



الواد اتجنن ع الاخر leasantr


----------



## Scofield (16 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> الواد اتجنن ع الاخر leasantr



30:


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كما قلت لك من قبل أن أختيارك هذا مرتبط بالمرحلة العمرية التى تحييها الآن ... وستتغير مع الوقت عندما تكونى أم لشباب يفتقدون رعاية أزواجهن وستجدى نفسك مهرولة خلف زوجاتهم بالمركوب .... لذا ما تقولينه ليس له أساس دائم بل هو فكرة ستزول مع الوقت
> 
> أما عن جدتك فحتى لو كانت تعيسة فماذا عن ثمارها .... هل خلفت خلفها ثمار مشوهة أم رجال محترمين وسيدات محترمات
> 
> المرأة المسترجلة التى تجد نفسها فى الوضع الأجتماعى عليها أن تظل فى بيت أبيها حتى لا تظلم من ستتزوجه ومن ستنجبهم ..... فأنا, كرجل بحاجة لأمرأة تحتاجنى كرجل مسئول عنها, والمرأة ينبغى أن تكون أمرأة بحاجة لرجل تجد فيه الحماية من قبل محبته ورعايته لها .....  *



*سامحنى يا ابى خطأ اختيارى هذا مرتبط بطريقة تفكيرى وتكوين شخصيتى وليس عمرى فقط 
مشكلة الرجال ياابى انهم يعتقدون ان كل امرأة تبحث عن الزواج وان شخصيتها لاتكتمل ولا تهدأ نفسيا الا عندما تتزوج وان هدفها الاسمى دائما هو الزواج وهذا غير صحيح يوجد نساء يفضلن اشياء اخرى على الزواج وهذا حقهم مثل الرجال بالظبط 

جدتى كانت تعيسة ولا يمكن لشخص تعيس ان ينشئ اسرة سوية واشخاص اسوياء ,انت يا ابى تهتم بترابط الاسرة الخارجى وانا اهتم بالانسانة المسحوقة التى تحترق ولا احد يشعر او يهتم بها وكأنه من الطبيعى ان تتعذب 
انشأت رجال وسيدات محترمين ,لكن هل هم اسوياء ؟ اشك لان الشخص التعيس المسحوق ,الذى لا رأى له ولا ارادة لايمكن ان يربى اجيال اسوياء 
الاحترام ليس فقط ظاهريا وفى الشهادات يا ابى انا الاحترام فى الصحة النفسية للشخص ايضا 
لا يوجد امرأة مسترجلة يا ابى ,هل انا لانى طبيبة واعمل اصبحت رجلا ؟ هذا ظلم سامحنى واطلاق احكام متعسفة 
هل كل امرأة تعمل اصبحت رجل 
الايوجد رجال لايستطيعون الصرف على بيوتهم وتضطر الزوجةان تعمل لتساعد الزوج ؟الا يوجد الكثير من الرجال الذين يحتاجون الى مرتبات زوجاتهم ؟هل فى هذة الحالة اصبحت مسترجلة ايضا ؟
على الرجل ان يعطينى حرية الاختيار ,ليس ان يقف مهددا ويخيرنى تحدت التهديد اما ان اعود للمنزل او اخرج منه 
انا من حقى انا اختار بنفسى لنفسى 
سلام يا ابى 
*


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

*لا تعليق ... علي ما قيل عني *
*فهذا حقداً لعين*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أبريل 2011)

*ابي الفاضل الاستقلال الذاتي لا يعني التبعيه انك لازم تلغي شخصيتك عشان الجواز ينجح و تكوني شمعه تحترق و تتعذبي و محدش يحس بيكي*​

*المرأه الواثقه التي تعرف طريقها في الحياه ليست مسترجله*​ 
*و لما اعرف انه ابني مراته مش بتعتني بيه مش هجري وراها اضربها بالشبشب لا هقوله هوا قوي شخصيتك و علمها ازاي تحبك و تعتني بيك انما الام الي تتدخل في جواز ابنها بتدمر جوازه *​ 
*الولد كبر لازم يعرف يعتني بروحه*​ 
*و الست كمان*​ 
*مش لازم الست تبقي ممسوحه الشخصيه و الكرامه و مش بتشتغل عشان الجواز ينجح*​ 
*انا اعرف طبيبات و مهندسات كتير ناجحات و متجوزات*​ 
*هل هما ستات مسترجله ايه مفهوم الاسترجال عند الراجل اصلا؟؟؟هل له تعريف محدد ممكن نعرفه*​ 
*اما عن الغصب علي الجواز دا واقع*​ 
*البنت لازم تتجوز يعني لازم تتجوز كاداء واجب اجتماعي مش عشان بتحب و عايزه تستقر*​ 
*لا بتعمل الواجب و الا عاقبها المجتمع ان تكون عانس*​ 
*يعني اجبار جماعي غريب جدا*​ 
*انا مثلا مثال علي الي بقوله*​ 
*عشان رافضه اتجوز عشان مش عاوزه اتجوز مسلم و مش عايزه اتجوز دلوقتي بلاقي العقاب الجماعي من المجتمع كله*​ 
*طب انا يعني هضر المجتمع في ايه لو ما اتجوزتش السنادي*​ 
*هنشر المرض بين الناس و فساد الاخلاق؟؟؟؟*​


> *وستتغير مع الوقت عندما تكونى أم لشباب يفتقدون رعاية أزواجهن وستجدى نفسك مهرولة خلف زوجاتهم بالمركوب .... لذا ما تقولينه ليس له أساس دائم بل هو فكرة ستزول مع الوقت*​




*ابني لو ما عرفش يتفاهم مع مراته و يعودها علي طباعه و يتفاهموا سوا يبقي مش مؤهل للحياه و مش هجري ورا زوجاته بالمركوب لان مش من حقي اتسلط و امشي رايي و اضرب الناس بالجزم عشان يبقوا علي كيفي*​ 
*تحياتي لك ابي الغالي *​ 
*سلام لك*​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

*مش فضين لغير أنكم تقيموا نفسكم يا أعداء الرجال دية تقيم دية ودية تصفق لدية :hlp:*
*مع أن فكركم ده كانت نتيجته ان 89% من تعداد الصنف الناعم سابقاً  عانس 30:*​ 
*أستمروا أستمروا ... لحد أما توصلوا لمرحلة *
*أنهم يوزعوا *
*علي *
*بطاقات التموين *
*كأضافات :t30:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مش فضين لغير أنكم تقيموا نفسكم يا أعداء الرجال دية تقيم دية ودية تصفق لدية :hlp:*
> *مع أن فكركم ده كانت نتيجته ان 89% من تعداد الصنف الناعم سابقاً  عانس 30:*​
> *أستمروا أستمروا ... لحد أما توصلوا لمرحلة *
> *أنهم يوزعوا *
> ...



*ههههههههههه مصطلحات الرجل الشرقى الحجرية الخشبية لاتتغير ابدا 
فالناس طلعت القمر ومهتمه بالاكتشافات والعلوم وهو لازال يصنف المرأة الى عانس وغير عانس 
مصطلحات غير ادمية ,لازال الرجل الشرقى يصنف المرأة على انها صالحة للاستخدام ام ان مدة صلاحيتها انتهت 
المشكلة انهم لايهينون المراة فقط انما فى الحقيقة يهينون انفسهم لان الانسان الذى لايعرف ان يعامل الاخرين بأنسانية ويحفظ كرامة الاخرين الانسانية لم يرتقى بعد للرقى الانسانى والمستوى الانسانى هههههههههههههههه
انا قولت قبل كده مين طلع الرجل الشرقى من الكهف؟مين فتح عليه باب المغارة وطلعه ؟ما كان قاعد جواها ومريحنا 
ههههههههههههه

امير انا مش بتكلم عليك على فكرة انا عارفه ان انت تفكيرك مختلف وانت بتقول كده للاستفزاز فقط ,بس انا اخدتها فرصة علشان انقطكوا زيادة ههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانت طيب امير 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أبريل 2011)

> *مع أن فكركم ده كانت نتيجته ان 89% من تعداد الصنف الناعم سابقاً عانس *​




*حبيب قلبي العنوسه مش سببها افكاري او افكار نانسي و خليك واقعي*​ 
*بنت خالي معندهاش الافكار دي و منقبه و عندها تلاتين و لسه ما اتجوزتش رغم مشيها علي مزاج المجتمع*​ 
*و بنات خالاتي اكبر مني بسنه كانوا او اصغر ما اتجوزوش رغم انهم خاضعين اجتماعيا *​ 
*و في حين انه نوال السعداوي عندها افكار تودي في داهيه و متجوزه جواز سعيد اوي*​ 
*كل ناشطات المرأه علي فكره بيتجوزوا و بيتجوزوا رجاله كويسين و نضاف اوي*​ 
*الي مع حقوق المراه مش شرط تكون ضد الراجل*​ 
*بالعكس انا شخصيا في احيان كتير بقف في صف الراجل و لما بيفشل مثلا حد مشهور في جوازه بيكون تعليقي دوما الست الي خدها وحشه...بس لازم اقف لحقوقي كست و ادافع عنها و الا هتداس بالرجلين*​ 
*الشخصيه الواثقه المستقله مش معناها الاسترجال او الانحلال*​ 
*انتا بس بتتسال عن الغلط في مجتمعك ايه و بتحاول تفكر و تشوف عيوبه فين مش تهرب منها و تدفن راسك في الرمل*​ 
*مافيش حاجه اسمها عنوسه*​ 
*فيه الواقع بيقول انه الظروف صعبه جدا جدا و هنتجوز في سن اكبر من سن اهلنا لان الحياه و الظروف اتغيروا تماما و لازم نقبل دا انه الواقع الاقتصادي صعب و مش هنقدر نمتلك القدره علي الجواز و احنا عندنا 20*​ 
*ثم ان 20 دي طفله جدا انا كنت بستغرب ازاي كنت طفله اوي وقتها؟؟؟؟*​ 
*مش كدا برضه*​ 
*لا افكاري ولا افكار غيري هتعنسنا لان الي معندهمش الافكار دي و قاعدين في البيت و ستات بيوت مستقبليات عنسوا*​ 
*يبقي الي زيي بقي تتكلم و الي يحصل يحصل طلاما الي قاعده في البيت و محجبه عانس و المتمرده عانس*​ 
*سلام*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أبريل 2011)

*حبيبي لا مبيد حشري و لا حاجه لازم تواجهيي الحياه و تخسري و تضحكي و تكسبي و تعاندي الدنيا و الدنيا تعادنك عشان تاخدي حقك في الاخر*

*



تروث ياعمرى ,الصورة المثالية للمرأة فى ذهن الرجل الشرقى هى المرأة الساذجة الضعيفة المسحوقة التى بلا شخصية 
فهى لكى تكون امرأة كاملة يجب ان تكون عنياء خرساء طرشاء 
لا ترى لاتسمع لاتتكلم لاتفكر ,اما اذا فكرت وقالت رأيها اصبحت متمردة ومنحلة وقليلة الادب واهلها مش ربوها وقلبت على راجل ومتنفعش فى الجواز وياريت تموت وتريحنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بنات عائلتي من تلك النوعيه و لم يتزوجن رغم ذلك يبقي العيب مش التمرد بقي!!!

فمن المسئول فعلا عن العنوسه اذا

الراجل الغير قادر علي فتح بيت ام الست؟؟؟

و في الاخر الست تطلع بايره و عانس

مع انه المشكله اقتصاديه بالمقام الاول...

صح ولا غلط كلامي

و لا هو صح بينكم و بين نفسكم و غلط من اجل الكبرياء الذاتي

اتمني ان نناقش العنف ضد الست و الضرب بصوره اوسع....

سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ​*البنت لازم تتجوز يعني لازم تتجوز كاداء واجب اجتماعي مش عشان بتحب و عايزه تستقر*​
> *لا بتعمل الواجب و الا عاقبها المجتمع ان تكون عانس*​
> *يعني اجبار جماعي غريب جدا*​
> *انا مثلا مثال علي الي بقوله*​


​

*انا دايما اقول الجواز المفروض يكون اختيار انسانى ارادى سواء من الرجل او المرأة بس للاسف عندنا الجواز فرض واجبار واجب تنفيذة على المرأة وفى سن معين ويالحقت يا مالحقتش 
وكأنها بتأدى واجب وطنى مش بتختار لنفسها حياة جديدة 
دايما عندى ال dilemma اللى مش لاقيالها اى اجابة فى مجتمعنا 
لو بنت اتقدملها عريس زى مابيقولوا كامل المواصفات وميترفضش بس هى مش مستعدة للجواز فى الفترة ديه لانفسيا ولا عصبيا ولا فكريا تحت ضغط المجتمع المتخلف هتقدر ترفضه علشان سبب زى كده ؟
اكيد لا ولو عملت كده هتبقى شاذة ومجنونة وناشز واحتمال تكون هى السبب فى الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية وزلزال اليابان والرجالة يجيلها جنون البقر ههههههههههههه علشان هى رفضت الجواز فى هذة المرحلة من حياتها 
ونجى عند الراجل نلاقيه ان هو اللى بيختار الشخص والتوقيت للجواز ,هو ممكن يأجل وفجأة يقرر انه يتجوز والمجتمع راضى وسعيد لانه راجل ومن حقه الاختيار 
لا ويرجعوا يقولوا البنات دلوقتى هى اللى بتختار ,ها مين قال ؟
ديه نظرة سطحية للوضع ,لكن النظرة العميقة بتقول  ان البنت مخيرة مسيرة فى نفس الوقت هى ظاهريا بتختار وبتقول موافقة لكن داخليا هى لازم توافق حتى لو كان التوقيت مش مناسبها نفسيا وروحيا وعقليا 
قمة الظلم والقهر النفسى ,
    stop violence against women stop the violence 
*


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههه انا بروح الكنيسة اصلا اصلا اغلس عالبنات
> سيبك انى خادم وشماس لا انسى يا معلم
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مهو المصية
> ...


 
يخرب بيت عقلك ياسرجيوس
ياولا انت بتروح الكنيسه تلبس سماش
وتصلي 
ولا بتروح عشان تغلس علي البنات
انت مشلوح مشلوح مشلوح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أبريل 2011)

*



stop violence against women stop the violence 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا بنتي يستبوا ايه انتي بتكلمي شويه بقر اصلا

متخلفين و العالم المتحضر فعلا حقيقي مش بهزر بيضحك عليهم و بيعتبرهم حثاله

الا و هما العرب الحاليين

سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههه تروث ياعسل هدى اللعب شوية احنا سلخناهم خالص 
انا لو منهم الصراحة بعد ماعرفت حقيقتى كده اروح ادفن نفسى او اولع فى نفسى واريح البشرية منى ههههههههههههه او الافضل انى ارجع للكهف اللى طلعت منه هههههههههه
وفرى ياتروث الاسلحة الفتاكة بتاعتنا لموضوع تانى ,هو احنا هنخلص ؟؟؟؟؟؟احنا وراهم 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> حرام عليكم بجد
> يعني قبل ما اروح من الشغل كنت واقفه عند الصفحه 15
> يادوب روحت ابص الاقيكوا وصلتوا 30 اخلص امتي انا كل دا


 
*ههههههههههه ضحكتينى ياسبارو بجد وانتى لازم تقريهم كلهم هو ذنب عليكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بصى يابنتى انا الخصلك الموضوع ,هو كالعادة مفيش جديد كل ولد من دول يدخل منفوخ يتسلخ هنا ميعرفش يقول كلمتين على بعض ويطلع وهكذا *
*يعنى تفتكرى ياسبارو الولاد عندهم حاجة يقولوها اصلا ؟هما بيعرفوا يتكلموا ولا يرتبوا كلام ؟ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *غباء منه اكيد
> 
> لازم يكون ف تفاهم وحب بينهم
> يضربهايتعض
> ...


انا موافق اضربه وتعضنى
هههههههههههه
انا مع الضرب المبرح كمان


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مش فضين لغير أنكم تقيموا نفسكم يا أعداء الرجال دية تقيم دية ودية تصفق لدية :hlp:*
> *مع أن فكركم ده كانت نتيجته ان 89% من تعداد الصنف الناعم سابقاً  عانس 30:*​
> *أستمروا أستمروا ... لحد أما توصلوا لمرحلة *
> *أنهم يوزعوا *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ي ريس


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> يخرب بيت عقلك ياسرجيوس
> ياولا انت بتروح الكنيسه تلبس سماش
> وتصلي
> ولا بتروح عشان تغلس علي البنات
> انت مشلوح مشلوح مشلوح


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا باشا
انا بروح البس شماس واقف عالباب اعاكس وابصبص
ولا بقراء الانجيل ولا بخم فالمذبح ولا شىء
ههههههههههههه
مشلوح
فكرتينى بغنيه العندلي
مسدود مسدود مسدود
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه تروث ياعسل هدى اللعب شوية احنا سلخناهم خالص
> انا لو منهم الصراحة بعد ماعرفت حقيقتى كده اروح ادفن نفسى او اولع فى نفسى واريح البشرية منى ههههههههههههه او الافضل انى ارجع للكهف اللى طلعت منه هههههههههه
> وفرى ياتروث الاسلحة الفتاكة بتاعتنا لموضوع تانى ,هو احنا هنخلص ؟؟؟؟؟؟احنا وراهم
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههه
غلبتو مين يا عم
يا شيخة اجرى العبى بعيد
قال غلبناهم
انتو متبهدلين
اهون
ومالو الكهف
هل انتى ضد العيشة فالبيداء وحدى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه ضحكتينى ياسبارو بجد وانتى لازم تقريهم كلهم هو ذنب عليكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بصى يابنتى انا الخصلك الموضوع ,هو كالعادة مفيش جديد كل ولد من دول يدخل منفوخ يتسلخ هنا ميعرفش يقول كلمتين على بعض ويطلع وهكذا *
> *يعنى تفتكرى ياسبارو الولاد عندهم حاجة يقولوها اصلا ؟هما بيعرفوا يتكلموا ولا يرتبوا كلام ؟ههههههههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخرب بيت المرض النفسى
الى بيسقط الى فيكى فيا
يا بنتى ولاد ايه الى مش عارفين يردو
اجر اجر اجررررررررررررررى
ومين دا الى اتسلخ
انتى اخرك تعدى على الباب وتبيعى جرايد احسنلك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

البنات انهزمت
واحدة اسمه تاسونى راحت تزاكر
وواحدة اسمه نانسى بتخش لما انا بكون نايم
مشفتوش خوف اكتر من كدة
والاخت تروث بتخش برضو لما بكيون معاه حد
خايفه منى
نيهاهاهاهاههاهاهالههاهاها


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ومالو الكهف
> هل انتى ضد العيشة فالبيداء وحدى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*عاجبك الكهف اوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
على العموم هو انسب مكان للراجل الشرقى ياريت يرجعه ويريحنا منه ويريح كل البشرية من الوباء الكونى اللى هو عامله بأفكارة الخشبية هههههههههههههههه
يلا يلا يابابا على كهفك منك له 
وانا مش بدخل وانت نايم انا مش بخاف ,مش بقولك متعرفنيش 
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *عاجبك الكهف اوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على العموم هو انسب مكان للراجل الشرقى ياريت يرجعه ويريحنا منه ويريح كل البشرية من الوباء الكونى اللى هو عامله بأفكارة الخشبية هههههههههههههههه
> يلا يلا يابابا على كهفك منك له
> وانا مش بدخل وانت نايم انا مش بخاف ,مش بقولك متعرفنيش
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
هو حد يطول يعيش فالكهف
انتى ضد فكرة الاباء الرهبان بقى
ترلملململململم
ولسه صاحيه
اه عالفشل
ادينى عرفتك يا اختى
ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هو حد يطول يعيش فالكهف
> انتى ضد فكرة الاباء الرهبان بقى
> ترلملململململم
> ...



*هههههههههههههه وشوف اشلون الولد عايز قال يحرجنى 
ههههههههههههه غلبان اوى 
طيب ايش دخل الكهف الحجرى اللى فى تفكيركوا المتحجر بالاباء الرهبان المؤمنين؟هاااااااااااااا فهمنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه
ياحليله شوف ازاى الراجل الشرقى لما يتزنق يقول اى كلام وخلاص ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه وشوف اشلون الولد عايز قال يحرجنى
> ههههههههههههه غلبان اوى
> طيب ايش دخل الكهف الحجرى اللى فى تفكيركوا المتحجر بالاباء الرهبان المؤمنين؟هاااااااااااااا فهمنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه
> ياحليله شوف ازاى الراجل الشرقى لما يتزنق يقول اى كلام وخلاص ههههههههههههه
> *


يا حليله عالتعليم المجانى
متعرفيش ان الكهف زى المغارة
والاباء بيعيشو فالمغارة
بصبى
بصى
انتى اخرك ايه
انتى اخرك تقفى تبيعى ترمس وزعف بعد القداس
يلا ادجرى الحقى رزقكك
اجرى
هههههههههههههههه
هى دى الست الشرقيه
متعرفش تعمل لا مهلبيه ولا ملوخيه
:99:


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هى دى الست الشرقيه
> متعرفش تعمل لا مهلبيه ولا ملوخيه
> :99:



*هههههههههههههه انا فعلا معرفش اعمل مهلبية ولا ملوخية لانى انا مخى اعلى من كده 
انا سبت المهلبية للناس اللى مخها مهلبية ههههههههههه
طبعا انت عارف مين ياحفيد سى السيد 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> > هههههههههههههه انا فعلا معرفش اعمل مهلبية ولا ملوخية لانى انا مخى اعلى من كده
> > انا سبت المهلبية للناس اللى مخها مهلبية ههههههههههه
> > طبعا انت عارف مين ياحفيد سى السيد
> 
> ...


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا حليله عالتعليم المجانى
> متعرفيش ان الكهف زى المغارة
> والاباء بيعيشو فالمغارة
> بصبى
> ...


 
سواء الزميلة مع أم ضد الآباء يعني مش جريمة هاي، حرية شخصية ، ولكن غريب أن تفهم كلامها بهذا الشكل ، الظاهر إنو أبو حميد غلط يوم ما قال عن النساء ناقصات عقل ، بتعرف لو قرأ هذا الحوار لاعتذر ألف مرة على كلامو (القدسي الشريف) !!

المشكلة ليست بالتعليم المجاني ، بل المشكلة بالتعليم الذي يفتقر لأدنى مقومات التحليل والقراءة المتعمقة ، عندما يأتينا آليخاندرو على حماره الوحشي ليُعطينا أفكار لا تعدو أكثر من موروثات بيئية نابعة من عقليات أن الرجال قوامون على النساء ، وأن حجته في ذلك أن الجار أبو تيسير قرر ضرب زوجته أم عبدو (وهي زوجته الثانية !!) لأنها لم تتقن صنع فنجان قهوته الصباحية ، وأن قدوته في ذلك المسواك وتعليق السواط في مكان واضح في البيت ، عندها يجب أن لا نلوم مجانية التعليم التي أفرزت نساء قادرات على التحرر من موروثات أقل ما يُقال عنها: أنها كهفية ولا تصلح حتى لإستعمال مجموعات الجمال الشاردة في صحاري بلداننا العربية ! (طبعاً على فرض أن الزميلة من مخرجات التعليم المجاني !!)

وأخيراً ، أنا عيني على منصب مساعد أول ، وأمين صندوق في الجمعية ، بلكي بقدر أبني بيت في راس الطلعة 

كان معكم محدثكم من تحت الشجرة: مي تو


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> وأخيراً ، أنا عيني على منصب مساعد أول ، وأمين صندوق في الجمعية ، بلكي بقدر أبني بيت في راس الطلعة
> 
> كان معكم محدثكم من تحت الشجرة: مي تو



*لك ميتو انت تؤمر امر مش بس مساعد اول ورئيس كمان هههههههههه
ومش بس كده انا عايزاك كمان محامى شخصى ليا ولو انى انا زى ما انت شايف مش محتاجة لسانى ميتوصاش هههههههههههههههههه
نورت ميتو بتعليقك الرائع ,ادى العقول ولا بلاش ,انت الامل يابنى فى الجيل الجديد 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> سواء الزميلة مع أم ضد الآباء يعني مش جريمة هاي، حرية شخصية ، ولكن غريب أن تفهم كلامها بهذا الشكل ، الظاهر إنو أبو حميد غلط يوم ما قال عن النساء ناقصات عقل ، بتعرف لو قرأ هذا الحوار لاعتذر ألف مرة على كلامو (القدسي الشريف) !!
> 
> المشكلة ليست بالتعليم المجاني ، بل المشكلة بالتعليم الذي يفتقر لأدنى مقومات التحليل والقراءة المتعمقة ، عندما يأتينا آليخاندرو على حماره الوحشي ليُعطينا أفكار لا تعدو أكثر من موروثات بيئية نابعة من عقليات أن الرجال قوامون على النساء ، وأن حجته في ذلك أن الجار أبو تيسير قرر ضرب زوجته أم عبدو (وهي زوجته الثانية !!) لأنها لم تتقن صنع فنجان قهوته الصباحية ، وأن قدوته في ذلك المسواك وتعليق السواط في مكان واضح في البيت ، عندها يجب أن لا نلوم مجانية التعليم التي أفرزت نساء قادرات على التحرر من موروثات أقل ما يُقال عنها: أنها كهفية ولا تصلح حتى لإستعمال مجموعات الجمال الشاردة في صحاري بلداننا العربية ! (طبعاً على فرض أن الزميلة من مخرجات التعليم المجاني !!)
> 
> ...


هههههههههه
الكلام دا كبير


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لك ميتو انت تؤمر امر مش بس مساعد اول ورئيس كمان هههههههههه
> ومش بس كده انا عايزاك كمان محامى شخصى ليا ولو انى انا زى ما انت شايف مش محتاجة لسانى ميتوصاش هههههههههههههههههه
> نورت ميتو بتعليقك الرائع ,ادى العقول ولا بلاش ,انت الامل يابنى فى الجيل الجديد
> *


ههههههههه
انتى عاوة 11 واحد يدفعو عنك
اجررررررررررررررى


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> Nancy2 قال:
> 
> 
> > ان كنتى فاشله وخايبة فالمهلبيه والملوخية
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > طالما الملوخية والمهلبية حاجات بسيطة ، ما تقوم انت وتعملها ! الصراحة يا زميلي لا أرى داعي لإزعاج الزميلة نانسي وأي من زميلات المنتدى المناضلات بتوافه الأمور ، هؤلاء الزميلات قدراتهم العقلية والمعرفية تؤهلهم لما هو أكبر وأعمق ، وإنتا جاي تقول: ملوخية ومهلبية !
> ...


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لك ميتو انت تؤمر امر مش بس مساعد اول ورئيس كمان هههههههههه*
> *ومش بس كده انا عايزاك كمان محامى شخصى ليا ولو انى انا زى ما انت شايف مش محتاجة لسانى ميتوصاش هههههههههههههههههه*
> *نورت ميتو بتعليقك الرائع ,ادى العقول ولا بلاش ,انت الامل يابنى فى الجيل الجديد *


 


أنا عاوز كمان أمين صندوق ، أهم اشي الصندوق والدولارات ، التبرعات لازم تكون بالعملة الصعبة فئة الدولار أو الجنيه الأسترليني ولا مانع من اليورو


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > طالما الملوخية والمهلبية حاجات بسيطة ، ما تقوم انت وتعملها ! الصراحة يا زميلي لا أرى داعي لإزعاج الزميلة نانسي وأي من زميلات المنتدى المناضلات بتوافه الأمور ، هؤلاء الزميلات قدراتهم العقلية والمعرفية تؤهلهم لما هو أكبر وأعمق ، وإنتا جاي تقول: ملوخية ومهلبية !
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

*ايه ده ايه ده ياجماعة؟
بالراحة احنا بنهزر ,انا كل كلامى فى الموضوع هزار اساسا 
سرجيوس مفيش حد اهانك شخصيا انا مش اهنتك شخصيا وكل كلامى معاك كله هزار 
وميتو نفس الشئ كلنا بنهزر 
احنا منعرفش نتناقش من غير ما نتخانق ابدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟صحيح احفاد سى السيد ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

*اكيد لا
من قلة الأدب ضرب الست أو التفكير ف دة او حتى فتح مجال لمناقشته اصلا 
بالظبط زي شيوخ المسلمين كدة

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

احنا بنهزر
وبكل ح بوبكل محبه
وبكل ادب برضو
بنهزر وبنضحك مع بعش
ومفيش داعى للكلام الى يزعلنا من بعض
احنا هدفنا فالاول والاخر اننا ننبسط
ونطلع بنحب بعض مش بنكرة بعض


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أنا عاوز كمان أمين صندوق ، أهم اشي الصندوق والدولارات ، التبرعات لازم تكون بالعملة الصعبة فئة الدولار أو الجنيه الأسترليني ولا مانع من اليورو



*لك ميتو انت تؤمر امر ,الدولار سهل عليا اما الاسترلينى واليورو صعب شوى ,بس ممكن نشوف حل ههههههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لك ميتو انت تؤمر امر ,الدولار سهل عليا اما الاسترلينى واليورو صعب شوى ,بس ممكن نشوف حل ههههههههههه*


 

 الدولار بضل الأصل والزعيم كمان ، بس فكرك ممكن نضيف فرع في الجمعية ويكون مطبخ الجمعية ونسميه : "المهلبيات والملوخيات في ثقافة الشرقيات" ، ويكون شعار المطبخ: "أسهل طريقة للوصول إلى قلب الرجل بطنه وكرشه"

عفكرة رايح يرفدنا ويمولنا بدولارات خير الله


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2011)

*بس مننكرش برضه انه فيه ستات بتحب تنضرب 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2011)

*تبقى مصيبه بجد لو حتى الهزار هنتخانق فيه !!!
مسار الموضوع اصبح ترفيهى اكتر منه مناقشه جاده
وده تم برضا من صاحب الموضوع   ومفيش مشكله انه يكون فى نوع من الترفيه وسط المواضيع الجاده
اللى حابب يطرح قضيه جاده يتفضل القسم فاتح ابوابه لاى حوار جاد 
اى كلام جد فى الموضوع ده بعد كده هيتحذف فورا ههههههه
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تبقى مصيبه بجد لو حتى الهزار هنتخانق فيه !!!
> مسار الموضوع اصبح ترفيهى اكتر منه مناقشه جاده
> وده تم برضا من صاحب الموضوع   ومفيش مشكله انه يكون فى نوع من الترفيه وسط المواضيع الجاده
> اللى حابب يطرح قضيه جاده يتفضل القسم فاتح ابوابه لاى حوار جاد
> ...


شكرا للتنبيه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *بس مننكرش برضه انه فيه ستات بتحب تنضرب
> 
> *​


ازاى دى بقى
انت مش شايف هما بيعملو ايه فيا
ورافضين المبداء
هههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> MeToo قال:
> 
> 
> > بعمله يا ختى
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الدولار بضل الأصل والزعيم كمان ، بس فكرك ممكن نضيف فرع في الجمعية ويكون مطبخ الجمعية ونسميه : "المهلبيات والملوخيات في ثقافة الشرقيات" ، ويكون شعار المطبخ: "أسهل طريقة للوصول إلى قلب الرجل بطنه وكرشه"
> 
> عفكرة رايح يرفدنا ويمولنا بدولارات خير الله



*هههههههه لك ميتو بتعرف انت غلاوتك يالغالى نعمل اللى بدك اياه بالجمعية *
*بس انا بدى بس نغير الشعار الى اسهل طريقة للوصول الى قلب الرجل قفاه ههههههههههههههههههه
علشان هما هيضربوا على قفاهم كتير اوى ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > حبيبي ، لا تزعل احنا بس بنمزح ، وحقك علي لو ازعلت ، كلو من نانسي ، صحيح صدق حميدو حينما قال: إن كيدهن عظيم  هههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > أنا في الصبح بشتغل طباخة ، وفي المسا بشتغل مكنسة كهربا ، وبعد الضهر بشتغل رجل بيت معدّل بضرب كل بنت تعترض طريقي ههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> MeToo قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميتووووووووووو هتخلينى اقلب عليك ولا ايه واديلك لقب حفيد سى السيد انت كمان ؟؟؟؟انت عارفنى لما اقلب هااااااااااا
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا اخ
> لازم تعرفى انى بطرح السؤال دا دفاع عن الستات
> الى جوازة بتضربه
> لان حصلت مع حد بعرفو واتضيقت من الفعل دا
> ...



*ليه عشان الكلمه دايقتك ولا عشان انت راجل ؟؟؟
مالو الاسلوب
انا قولت صفات الراجل الشرقي وبيتعامل ازاي 
وف نظري الراجل اللي يعمل كده ياخد ...   عشان يستاهل ده
ده غير ان العنوان فيه اهانه للمرءه وكلمة ضرب
يبقى تاخد ردي زي ما طرحت الموضوع  طالما مش وجهت كلام لشخصك

*


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2011)

*وبعدين بقى
العبوا مع بعض 
مش اسلوب كدة 

*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 أبريل 2011)

لا طبعا 
تعالى نشوفها من ناحيه الدين هانلاقى السيد المسيح احترم المرأه فى كل حاجه واظن مافيش أيه فى الكتاب المقدس تنص على ضرب طرف للتانى سواء رجل او امراه 

ومن ناحيه الحياه عامه يبقى اللى يضرب التانى غبى وهمجى وماعندوش عقل هو نسى ان الطرف التانى يبقى نفسه جسد واحد يعنى عبيط اللى يضرب نفسه ههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> MeToo قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههه ميتو لك تسلملى ,ولو انى حاسه فى كلامك رشوة ههههههههه بس معلش انا عارفه دماغك وتفكيرك *
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله مشاء الله
يعنى انتو بتشتمو علشان مردش يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا توتا انتى مقرئتيش كلامى كويس
صح
وشكلى هتعارك معاكى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> Nancy2 قال:
> 
> 
> > صح كيف عرفتي؟ أنا بعمل حركات حتى أكسب ثقتك وأنال مركز مرموق في الجمعية وأسرق الأموال وأختفي هههههههههههههه بس متخافيش حصتك محفوظة وكلمة السر: الكتكوت
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ليه عشان الكلمه دايقتك ولا عشان انت راجل ؟؟؟
> مالو الاسلوب
> انا قولت صفات الراجل الشرقي وبيتعامل ازاي
> وف نظري الراجل اللي يعمل كده ياخد ...   عشان يستاهل ده
> ...



*يا حبيبتى بالراحه 
بالعقل كده هو فى ست النهارده بيقدر يضربها راجل مهما كانت قوته البدنيه :t9:
دى حاجات اندثرت ودفنها التاريخ والموضوع هنا علشان اولاد ادم  يتكلموا فى  زكريات وينفثوا عن نفسهم شويه مجراش حاجه يعنى :99:*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

انا كدة اتظبط بما فيه الكفايه من الستات
ايه رئيكم نخلى المشرف يغلق الموضوع
وانام انا وارتاح
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا كدة اتظبط بما فيه الكفايه من الستات
> ايه رئيكم نخلى المشرف يغلق الموضوع
> وانام انا وارتاح
> ههههههههههههههههههه


شوفو الرجالة بيهربو ازاي لما نطحنهم هههههههههههههههه
معلش الهرب رجولة في الكثير من الاحيان ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شوفو الرجالة بيهربو ازاي لما نطحنهم هههههههههههههههه
> معلش الهرب رجولة في الكثير من الاحيان ههههههههههههههه


مش هروب بس
دبلمواسية فالتعامل
علشان الموضوع ابتدى يخرج عاللياقة العامة
بس لو فيه نقاش لذيذ بكل حب
ان معنديش مشكلة
نتعارك يا باشا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههه لك ميتو بتعرف انت غلاوتك يالغالى نعمل اللى بدك اياه بالجمعية *
> *بس انا بدى بس نغير الشعار الى اسهل طريقة للوصول الى قلب الرجل قفاه ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *علشان هما هيضربوا على قفاهم كتير اوى ههههههههههه*


 
يعني إحنا رايحيين ننضرب بالجمعية ؟؟ هههههههههههههه لا ما بدي أشترك ، مو ناقصني أنا ، بكرة بصير أنضرب بالبيت ، وفي الشغل أنضرب وفي الجمعية كمااان أنضرب هههههههههههه ومو مستبعد إنو صاحبة الدكانة تضربني عشان تفش غلّها من سي سيد تبعها ههههههههههههه

بتعرفي نانسي إنتي الأغلى، لو أن نصف بنات مجتمعاتنا بتفكّر متلك ، لكان وضعنا أفضل وأحسن ، هنيئاً لمخرجات التعليم (المجانية  ) يالي أفرزت ثائرة مثلك ترفض موروثات بالية من عهد المعارك بالسيوف والرماح والمنجنيق ، انتي بترفعي الراس


كان معكم المضروب على قفاه: مي تيو هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (17 أبريل 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *بس مننكرش برضه انه فيه ستات بتحب تنضرب
> 
> *​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وفي رجال بتحب تنضرب كمان يا جوووو :vava:​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يعني إحنا رايحيين ننضرب بالجمعية ؟؟ هههههههههههههه لا ما بدي أشترك ، مو ناقصني أنا ، بكرة بصير أنضرب بالبيت ، وفي الشغل أنضرب وفي الجمعية كمااان أنضرب هههههههههههه ومو مستبعد إنو صاحبة الدكانة تضربني عشان تفش غلّها من سي سيد تبعها ههههههههههههه
> 
> بتعرفي نانسي إنتي الأغلى، لو أن نصف بنات مجتمعاتنا بتفكّر متلك ، لكان وضعنا أفضل وأحسن ، هنيئاً لمخرجات التعليم (المجانية  ) يالي أفرزت ثائرة مثلك ترفض موروثات بالية من عهد المعارك بالسيوف والرماح والمنجنيق ، انتي بترفعي الراس
> 
> ...


عيب يا ريس
وراك سرجيوس
متخفش
ما عاش ولا كان الى يضربك على افاك
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وفي رجال بتحب تنضرب كمان يا جوووو :vava:​*


فين دول بقى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> فين دول بقى
> هههههههههههههه


*
ههههههههههه 
اي رجل مش بيسمع الكلمة هينضرب :gy0000:​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه
> اي رجل مش بيسمع الكلمة هينضرب :gy0000:​*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى عاوزة واحد كبير
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى عاوزة واحد كبير
> ههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههه
ونحن بنات حواء قدها و نص :99:​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه
> ونحن بنات حواء قدها و نص :99:​*


برضو عاوزة واحد كبير
ههههههههههههه
:99:
:w00t::heat:


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

انت عارف طبعا يا سرج
ان اللى بيضرب مراتة دة او اختة
بيكون مريض نفسى او  معندهوش شخصية
وبيعوضها فى دى
طبعا مش مع ضرب الراجل للست


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *امير انا مش بتكلم عليك على فكرة انا عارفه ان انت تفكيرك مختلف وانت بتقول كده للاستفزاز فقط ,بس انا اخدتها فرصة علشان انقطكوا زيادة ههههههههههههههه*
> *كل سنة وانت طيب امير *


*ههههههههههههههه*
* وأنا عارف ده لو كنتي بتتكلمي علية كنت طلبتك في بيت الطاعة :t26:*
*يا جدعان هدوا اللعب .... بس صدقوني *
*الموضوع ده بيتبرمج بعلاقة الزوج بالزوجة ... الزوجة هي ال بتجبر الزوج علي أحترامها والعكس صحيح*
*الموضوع ده نسبة وتناسب وتواصل مش أكتر*
*ما أنا ممكن أكون محترم وبقدس حرية المرأة وكينونتها ... بس هي تطلع ست نكدية خنيقة مصرفة متذمتة .... سعتها نعمل أيه :t9:*
*لازم تنضرب علشان تتعلم هههههههههههه*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> انت عارف طبعا يا سرج
> ان اللى بيضرب مراتة دة او اختة
> بيكون مريض نفسى او  معندهوش شخصية
> وبيعوضها فى دى
> طبعا مش مع ضرب الراجل للست


مكنش رئيك امبارح دا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> * وأنا عارف ده لو كنتي بتتكلمي علية كنت طلبتك في بيت الطاعة :t26:*
> *يا جدعان هدوا اللعب .... بس صدقوني *
> *الموضوع ده بيتبرمج بعلاقة الزوج بالزوجة ... الزوجة هي ال بتجبر الزوج علي أحترامها والعكس صحيح*
> ...


هو الى قال كدة مش انا
الى عاوز يشتم
الى عاوز يضرب
اهون
انا برىء
هههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مكنش رئيك امبارح دا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



كنت بثبتك طبعا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت عارف رائ فى الموضوع دة


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> كنت بثبتك طبعا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت عارف رائ فى الموضوع دة


عارف يا معلم 
دنتا حبيبى من ايا م الجيزة
ههههههههههه
ثبتى يا ختى
مهو مجتش عليكى يعنى


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

اية مجتش عليكى دى
هو انا مش عاجبة ولا اية
وبعدين شكلك متعود على التثبيت
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

كوريا
متسبتنيش
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجرى العبى بعيد


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هو الى قال كدة مش انا
> الى عاوز يشتم
> الى عاوز يضرب
> اهون
> ...


*يا بني :t9:*
*أنا Twin يو نو مي :gy0000:*
*هو في بنت هنا تقدر تعلي صوتها والا تفتح خشمها :t26:*​


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

العب بعيد
يعنى اروح قسم تانى
ياباى عليك


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا بني :t9:*
> *أنا Twin يو نو مي :gy0000:*
> *هو في بنت هنا تقدر تعلي صوتها والا تفتح خشمها :t26:*​


اشطة يا باشا
يعنى ليا ظهر فالمنتدى
اخبط فالبنات بقلب جامد
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> العب بعيد
> يعنى اروح قسم تانى
> ياباى عليك


يا باى عليكى انتى
يا بنتى
انا شم بحب البنت الى بتغير رئيك
هفجرك
ههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

انا مش غيرت رائ


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

يعنى انا بعد كدة هسجلك الكلام
وانشرو
علشان تصدقى


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

يابنى انا كنت بثبتك
مش مقتنعة 
سورى سرج انا بنت وعند رائ


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

دى بقى مشكلة
هدى شعرواى وقاسم امين
الى خلو للبنت راءى
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

يا سلامعلى اساس ان مكانش
ليهم رائ طب دة رائ البنات مش فى بعدة
فاكر حنفى خلاص هتنزل المرة دى


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه
شعرواى وامين
هما الى خلوكم تشمون نفسكم يا ختى


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

لية يا خويا 
احانا لينا من زمان
من قبل الرجالة حتى


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

معتقدش
طب هسئلك سؤال
ونشوف البت بتفهم ولا لع
مين قبل مين
الفرخة ام البيطة
جاوبى يا ختى


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
البطة يا خويا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أبريل 2011)

*امشي بالليل ارجع الاقي الموضوع كله هزار زي منتدي الالعاب كدا !!!!!*

*بجد خضتوني يا جماعه*

*بس اهو نوع من تخفيف التوتر شويه...*​


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> MeToo قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> MeToo قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميتووووووووووو هتخلينى اقلب عليك ولا ايه واديلك لقب حفيد سى السيد انت كمان ؟؟؟؟انت عارفنى لما اقلب هااااااااااا*
> ...


----------



## ارووجة (17 أبريل 2011)

الراجل اللي بضرب ست مابكون راجل اصلا
الراجل البجد اللي يتصرف باحكام وصبر  حتى لو زوجته عصبتو كتير ممكن يتكلم معها بالكلام بالعقل  اما الضرب طبعا لا


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> البطة يا خويا


فاشلة فاشلة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *امشي بالليل ارجع الاقي الموضوع كله هزار زي منتدي الالعاب كدا !!!!!*
> 
> *بجد خضتوني يا جماعه*
> 
> *بس اهو نوع من تخفيف التوتر شويه...*​


ونتى متوترة ليه ان شاء الله
انتى توترى بلد اصلا
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > لااااااااااااااااااااااااا ، انتا فكرك القصة بهذه السهولة ، يابا هدول حواء فكرك بنضحك عليهم بكلمتين متل ما حميدو باشا مفهّم العالم أنهم ناقصات عقل؟ لا يا عم هدول عقلهم بيوزن بلد ، ولذلك لدخولك الجمعية عليك بالخطوات التالية
> ...


----------



## شميران (18 أبريل 2011)

طبعا انا موافقة مع الضرب واؤيد الضرب وأدافع عنه بكل قوة (بس الستات يضربوا الرجالة)ههههههههههههههه لازم الرجالة تنضرب:act23:


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> طبعا انا موافقة مع الضرب واؤيد الضرب وأدافع عنه بكل قوة (بس الستات يضربوا الرجالة)ههههههههههههههه لازم الرجالة تنضرب:act23:


بصى يا اخوتى
ههههههههههه
اشطة جدا انك توافقى ان الست تنضرب وتاخد على بوزة
هههههههههههه
اما بخصوص ضرب الست للراجل فدا فى حاله واحدة لو عرفتى تعمليه
اصل الحركة دى جريئة وعاوزة واحد كبير
ههههههههههه
سؤالى بقى
ليه الرجاله لازم تنضرب؟ولا انتى بتجرى شكلى وخلاص
هههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> فاشلة فاشلة
> هههههههههههههه



انا فاشلة دة سؤال
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

لاءه دا جواب
هههههههه
مش عارفةتجاوبى 
ترلململمململململم


----------



## كرستينا0 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لاءه دا جواب
> هههههههه
> مش عارفةتجاوبى
> ترلململمململململم



طيب جاوب انت على نفس السؤال
ترلملململململململململململم


----------



## شميران (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بصى يا اخوتى
> ههههههههههه
> اشطة جدا انك توافقى ان الست تنضرب وتاخد على بوزة
> هههههههههههه
> ...


 الرجالة تنضرب لانها بتستاهل الضرب واحنة اكيد كدهاونعمل كل الحركات يااااااااااااااااااااا طب طب

ملاحظة:
كدها(بالعراقي)=أدها (بالمصري)


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يعني إحنا رايحيين ننضرب بالجمعية ؟؟ هههههههههههههه لا ما بدي أشترك ، مو ناقصني أنا ، بكرة بصير أنضرب بالبيت ، وفي الشغل أنضرب وفي الجمعية كمااان أنضرب هههههههههههه ومو مستبعد إنو صاحبة الدكانة تضربني عشان تفش غلّها من سي سيد تبعها ههههههههههههه
> 
> بتعرفي نانسي إنتي الأغلى، لو أن نصف بنات مجتمعاتنا بتفكّر متلك ، لكان وضعنا أفضل وأحسن ، هنيئاً لمخرجات التعليم (المجانية  ) يالي أفرزت ثائرة مثلك ترفض موروثات بالية من عهد المعارك بالسيوف والرماح والمنجنيق ، انتي بترفعي الراس
> 
> ...



*لا ميتو بعد الشر عليك من الضرب على القفا ,الضرب على القفا ده اللى هياخدوه احفاد سى السيد 
اى واحد منهم هنشوفه طالع من الكهف هنضربه على طول ,بيقولك عاملين وباء كونى وجنون بقر وانفلونزا خنازير وانفلونزا حمير هههههههههههههه
لكن انت ميتو انت شو خصك فيهم ياشريكى فى الكفاح المسلح ؟؟؟
لا ميتو انت اللى لو كان رجالة مجتمعنا زيك كنا بقينا حاجة تانية خالص ,ربنا يكتر من امثالك ياشيخ ويحصل انقراض لاحفاد سى السيد زى ماانقرضت الديناصورات كده ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> * وأنا عارف ده لو كنتي بتتكلمي علية كنت طلبتك في بيت الطاعة :t26:*
> *يا جدعان هدوا اللعب .... بس صدقوني *
> *الموضوع ده بيتبرمج بعلاقة الزوج بالزوجة ... الزوجة هي ال بتجبر الزوج علي أحترامها والعكس صحيح*
> ...



*ههههههههههههه وده الراجل الشرقى يابنات وعدم تحمله للمسئولية 
يعتقد انه هو محور الكون والكون بيدور حواليه وان الزوجة هى المسئولة عن كل حاجة هى المسئولة الاولى والاخيرة عن نجاح الزواج وهو قاعد ترابيزة فى البيت مش بيعمل حاجة 
هى اللى بتجبره على احترامها هى اللى بتأكله هى اللى بتشربه هى اللى بتمشيه على الحيط هى مصدر ومسئولة عن كل حاجة 
يعنى هو احترامه وكونه راجل محترم او لا يعتمد على اخلاق اللى حواليه لو اللى حواليه محترمين يبقى محترم لو مش محترمين يقلب يبقى مش محترم هههههههههه اصل التردد بيتغير 
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2011)

*طبعا مع...
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> *طبعا مع...
> *



*ايوة طبعا انا مع ضرب الراجل المتحجر حفيد سى السيد ضرب مبرح حتى يستغيث هههههههههه
ده زبون جديد يابنات 
مع ايه بقى بالظبط وضح موقفك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> طيب جاوب انت على نفس السؤال
> ترلملململململململململململم


دا سؤال نسائى 
مش ولادى
ترلملمململململلم


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> الرجالة تنضرب لانها بتستاهل الضرب واحنة اكيد كدهاونعمل كل الحركات يااااااااااااااااااااا طب طب
> 
> ملاحظة:
> كدها(بالعراقي)=أدها (بالمصري)


انا معنديش اعتراض يا باشا ان الرجاله تنضرب
بس لوو عرفتم اصلا تضربوهم
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لا ميتو بعد الشر عليك من الضرب على القفا ,الضرب على القفا ده اللى هياخدوه احفاد سى السيد
> اى واحد منهم هنشوفه طالع من الكهف هنضربه على طول ,بيقولك عاملين وباء كونى وجنون بقر وانفلونزا خنازير وانفلونزا حمير هههههههههههههه
> لكن انت ميتو انت شو خصك فيهم ياشريكى فى الكفاح المسلح ؟؟؟
> لا ميتو انت اللى لو كان رجالة مجتمعنا زيك كنا بقينا حاجة تانية خالص ,ربنا يكتر من امثالك ياشيخ ويحصل انقراض لاحفاد سى السيد زى ماانقرضت الديناصورات كده ههههههههههه
> *


شايف تلميح ليا هنا ليه
ههههههههههههه
بصى يا بنتى
هقولك نصيحة للزمن
اتقى شرى
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايوة طبعا انا مع ضرب الراجل المتحجر حفيد سى السيد ضرب مبرح حتى يستغيث هههههههههه
> ده زبون جديد يابنات
> مع ايه بقى بالظبط وضح موقفك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


انا معنديش اعتراض
اضربى براحتك يا ماما
بس لو عرفتى
بس لو جاء ظرفك شلوط مش تزعلى
هع هع هع ه عهعت هع هع هعه


----------



## كرستينا0 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> دا سؤال نسائى
> مش ولادى
> ترلملمململململلم


بس نحب نشوف رد الراجل
ورائية اية 
لاحظ انك مش بتقول رائيك فى اى موضوع تطرحة
ترملمململململم


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> بس نحب نشوف رد الراجل
> ورائية اية
> لاحظ انك مش بتقول رائيك فى اى موضوع تطرحة
> ترملمململململم


ههههههههه
بقولك سؤال نسائى
يعنى ينفع تيجى تقليلى قيس الجيبة دى
تجنن عليك
دا كلام
يا سلام
ترملمململململم


----------



## Rosetta (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا معنديش اعتراض يا باشا ان الرجاله تنضرب
> بس لوو عرفتم اصلا تضربوهم
> هههههههههههههههه



*انت يا سرجيوُس مستهين في قدراتنا على الضرب leasantr
صدقني منقدر نضرب ما تيجي نجرب فيك هههههههههه​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انت يا سرجيوُس مستهين في قدراتنا على الضرب leasantr
> صدقني منقدر نضرب ما تيجي نجرب فيك هههههههههه​*


ههههههههه
ييا بينا
هههههههههههههه
هتعرفى ولا هتستعينى بصديق
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههه
> ييا بينا
> هههههههههههههه
> هتعرفى ولا هتستعينى بصديق
> هههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه
لا اعرف لوحدي بس مش غلط اجيب صديقة 
في التعاون قوة :hlp:​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> لا اعرف لوحدي بس مش غلط اجيب صديقة
> في التعاون قوة :hlp:​*


هاتى الى تجبيه
ان شاء الله تجيبى اجتماع السيدات بتاع يوم التلات دا
ويلا يهمنى
هههههههههههههه
بس لو ضربتك انا مش تزعلى
وتقولى يايا اوف
هههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (19 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههه
> بقولك سؤال نسائى
> يعنى ينفع تيجى تقليلى قيس الجيبة دى
> تجنن عليك
> ...



لا طبعا مش ينفع بس دى مش جيب
دة موضوع مهم والراجل والست ليهم اراء فية
انت بتتهرب
ترملململململم


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

*بس بقي كفاية راغي :act19:*​ 
*ممكن بقي حصر كام واحد مع ضرب الستات وكم واحد ضده ... علشان نبقي علي مية بيضه *
*وياريت تعملوا أستفتاء بعد كدة*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بس بقي كفاية راغي :act19:*​
> *ممكن بقي حصر كام واحد مع ضرب الستات وكم واحد ضده ... علشان نبقي علي مية بيضه *
> *وياريت تعملوا أستفتاء بعد كدة*​



*أنا مع ضرب الرجال يا توين 
ليش يعني مش حطيت الخيار ده !!! 
ولا بس الستات إللي بتتضرب مثلا :act23:​*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أنا مع ضرب الرجال يا توين *
> *ليش يعني مش حطيت الخيار ده !!! *
> 
> *ولا بس الستات إللي بتتضرب مثلا :act23:*​


 
*تصوري .... ده لازم خيار برده يكون موجود ..... الستات اليومين دول شدين حلهم في الضرب بالإيدين وبالمطاوي وبالسنج :smile01*
*بس نعمل أيه لو لا أن هناك مجانين كتير ورجاله نص كم .... مكناش سمعنا حسكم *

*أقفلي خشمك يا بت .... فكرين الجملة دية :boxing:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2011)

اي واحدة ماتعرفش يعني اية اسم " مولكا " تضرب ضربا مبرحا ..


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تصوري .... ده لازم خيار برده يكون موجود ..... الستات اليومين دول شدين حلهم في الضرب بالإيدين وبالمطاوي وبالسنج :smile01*
> *بس نعمل أيه لو لا أن هناك مجانين كتير ورجاله نص كم .... مكناش سمعنا حسكم *
> 
> *أقفلي خشمك يا بت .... فكرين الجملة دية :boxing:*​



*شو يعني مطاوي ؟؟ سنج ؟ 
يعني ترجم يا عمو توين :act23:

بعدين اه لازم الستات تضرب مش دي المساواة بين الرجل و المرأة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اي واحدة ماتعرفش يعني اية اسم " مولكا " تضرب ضربا مبرحا ..



*صحيح ما تقولي شو يعني اسم " مولكا " يا مولكا :thnk0001:​*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *شو يعني مطاوي ؟؟ سنج ؟ *
> *يعني ترجم يا عمو توين :act23:*​
> 
> *بعدين اه لازم الستات تضرب مش دي المساواة بين الرجل و المرأة *​


*إسألي ..... ديمي مور *
*في فيلم أمرأة تتحدي الرجال :bud:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> لا طبعا مش ينفع بس دى مش جيب
> دة موضوع مهم والراجل والست ليهم اراء فية
> انت بتتهرب
> ترملململململم


ههههههههه
انتى مش فاهمة حاجة


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *بس بقي كفاية راغي :act19:*​
> *ممكن بقي حصر كام واحد مع ضرب الستات وكم واحد ضده ... علشان نبقي علي مية بيضه *
> *وياريت تعملوا أستفتاء بعد كدة*​


الرىء رئيك
والشورة شورتك يا خويا
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أنا مع ضرب الرجال يا توين
> ليش يعني مش حطيت الخيار ده !!!
> ولا بس الستات إللي بتتضرب مثلا :act23:​*


ههههه
اصله عارف ان الستات
مش بتعرف تضرب
فمرضاش يحرجكم
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اي واحدة ماتعرفش يعني اية اسم " مولكا " تضرب ضربا مبرحا ..


عيب
الى ميعرفك يتولع فيه
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *شو يعني مطاوي ؟؟ سنج ؟
> يعني ترجم يا عمو توين :act23:
> 
> بعدين اه لازم الستات تضرب مش دي المساواة بين الرجل و المرأة ​*


هههههههههههههههههه
شكلك مش من السبتيه
ولا من العاجوزة
دى احدث صيحات السكاكين يا باشا


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صحيح ما تقولي شو يعني اسم " مولكا " يا مولكا :thnk0001:​*


هههههههههههه
سؤال مكرر
اذا اردت الاجابة فعليك بقسم الشبهات
ههههههههه
هنا ضرب فقط


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أقفلي خشمك يا بت .... فكرين الجملة دية :boxing:*​



*ايش هذة المصطلحات الحجرية الكهفية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
توين ايش طلعك من الكهف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 أبريل 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اي واحدة ماتعرفش يعني اية اسم " مولكا " تضرب ضربا مبرحا ..



*طب يعني ايه مولكا اساسا؟؟؟
​*


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2011)

*و أضربوهم حتى الموت .. 
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (20 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه
راىء اغلبيه
البت لازم تنضرب
خلاص
هههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (20 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايش هذة المصطلحات الحجرية الكهفية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> توين ايش طلعك من الكهف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههه
> *




شو بالنسبة لكلمة (إيش) 

بعد إيش بيجي مباشرة هاي (بدال هذه) فبتصير الجملة هيك:

إيش هاي المصطلحات .... إلخ

وبعدين الجملة التانية: إيش يالي (أو ممكن تنكتب إللي) طلّعك 

بدّي أعمل شريط محو أميّة للهجات الشامية المتنوعة (أردني ، سوري ، فلسطيني ، وشوية لبناني) عشان نقدر نتفاهم على أموال الصندوق يوم ما نسرقوا


----------



## azazi (20 أبريل 2011)

طبعا لست مع وسيلة الضرب نهائياً
لا مع الزوجة ضد زوجته ولا الزوج ضد زوجته
مع اننا صرنا نسمع أخبار ضرب الزوجة لزوجها
ضد الضرب حتى بالمدرسة او بالبيت كأسلوب تربية الأولاد

الضرب وسيلة همجية جدا جدا جدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أبريل 2011)

*


			الضرب وسيلة همجية جدا جدا جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 معاك حق يا اخ عزازي ما هي دي وحشيه الانسان تجاه اخوه الانسان سواء كان اخوه دا راجل ولا ست

انا ضد الست الي تضرب و تقطع الاعضاء دي لانها مجرمه جدا زيها بالظبط زي الراجل الي بيضرب و كمان بتشوه خلقه ربنا في انها تقطع شئ في جسم حد منتهي البشاعه

انا ضد العنف عامتا ضد الرجل و المرأه لان العنف ليس هو الحل...

سلام​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

بس
بس
بس
بس
دوشتونى يا بنات


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أبريل 2011)

ايه دا
اايه دا
ايه دا
















ايه دا
البنات اعده سكته؟
غريبة


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

*يابنى انت لسه محرمتش ؟بعد كل الضرب ده لسه فيك نفس 
تتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

الحقيقه ان الضرب ضد ادميه الانسان عامه 
سواء طفل من ابوه او امه او زوجه 
ده ضد كرامته كانسان 
لكن 
لو ضرب الرجل الست بتاعته 
فهي لازم تحط نار علي راسه بانها تقوله انت انهارده 
اهنت كرامتك باهانتي لاننا واحد 
وانت ضعيف لانك بتضرب حد ميقدرش 
يردلك الضرب


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يابنى انت لسه محرمتش ؟بعد كل الضرب ده لسه فيك نفس
> تتكلم ؟؟؟؟؟
> *


ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش هرد عليكى
لان الصمت شيم الرجاله
ها


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الحقيقه ان الضرب ضد ادميه الانسان عامه
> سواء طفل من ابوه او امه او زوجه
> ده ضد كرامته كانسان
> لكن
> ...


يعنى انتى معترضة ان الراجل بيضرب واحدة اضعف منه؟
سامعه يا نانسى
الستات ضعيفه اهون
ردك حلو بجد
ربنا يباركك
على ف كرة انا بهزر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يعنى انتى معترضة ان الراجل بيضرب واحدة اضعف منه؟
> سامعه يا نانسى
> الستات ضعيفه اهون
> ردك حلو بجد
> ...



هي مش اضعف غير بدنيا يعني هي اقوي كتير فكريا 
وعاطفيا اغلب الرجاله هوائيين 
لكن البنات بيفكروا كتير 
مش مشكله لو كانت ضعيفه لان رقته وجمالها ميناسبوش الضرب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

عارفه يا سرجيوس انك بتهزر طبعا الضرب ده اصلا عند الاسلام مش عندنا


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هي مش اضعف غير بدنيا يعني هي اقوي كتير فكريا
> وعاطفيا اغلب الرجاله هوائيين
> لكن البنات بيفكروا كتير
> مش مشكله لو كانت ضعيفه لان رقته وجمالها ميناسبوش الضرب


بصى بقى
ههههههههههههههه
بدنيا فيه ستات بتشيل حديد
عاطفيا(يعنى ايه الرجاله هوائيين)
فعلا رقة البنت متتناسبش مع قوته
شكلى هتعارك معاكى
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عارفه يا سرجيوس انك بتهزر طبعا الضرب ده اصلا عند الاسلام مش عندنا


بفكر اجيبو عندنا علشان خطرك
ههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بقصد العام مش الخاص البنت بتتوصف بالنكد ديما لانها ديما بتفكر بعكس اغلب الشباب اللي كل تفكيرهم سريع واغلب الافعال بدون تفكير 
لا عراك ولا غيره احنا اخوات


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بفكر اجيبو عندنا علشان خطرك
> ههههههههههه



:act19:
لا يا بابا كده لا وبعدين مين قلك اني بتهدد ههههههههههههههههههه
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::bud::bud::bud::bud:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

ايه يا سرجيوس سكت يعني ايه مش عارف ترد ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بقصد العام مش الخاص البنت بتتوصف بالنكد ديما لانها ديما بتفكر بعكس اغلب الشباب اللي كل تفكيرهم سريع واغلب الافعال بدون تفكير
> لا عراك ولا غيره احنا اخوات


ههههههههههههههههه
شىء معروف ان الست نكاديه
ودوما حزينه
واكبر دليل الصورة الى حضرتك حطاه دى
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> :act19:
> لا يا بابا كده لا وبعدين مين قلك اني بتهدد ههههههههههههههههههه
> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::bud::bud::bud::bud:


هع هع هع هع
مبلاش
هتندمى من الاسلوب دا يا مامام
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ايه يا سرجيوس سكت يعني ايه مش عارف ترد ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه


مش اتفقنا ننام
هههههههههههههههه
قال ايه مش عارف ارد
هع


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> واكبر دليل الصورة الى حضرتك حطاه دى
> هههههههههه



*هههههههههههه الراجل الشرقى لا يفهم المشاعر والاحاسيس *​


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

الشخص اللى يضرب زوجته يبقى انسان مجنون لانه هما الاتنين اصبحوا واحد فى المسيح 

فاللى بيضرب زوجته كانه بيضرب نفسه تمام لانهم واحد مش اتنين 

ولو شفت واحد بيضرب نفسه هتقول عليه ايه؟؟؟؟؟

ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههه الراجل الشرقى لا يفهم المشاعر والاحاسيس *​


ههههههههههه
والست الشرقيه لا تفهم فالمشاعر
ايه دخل المشاعر فصورة واحدة
اعده بتتفرج على البرح واعده
وانا هجى من وراة ارميه فالمياه
ههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> الشخص اللى يضرب زوجته يبقى انسان مجنون لانه هما الاتنين اصبحوا واحد فى المسيح
> 
> فاللى بيضرب زوجته كانه بيضرب نفسه تمام لانهم واحد مش اتنين
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
طب ممكن اظبته ففترة الخطوبة
هههههههههههه
علشان  مضربش نفسى
_______
انتى مفكرتيش هو ليه بيضربة
لانه مش بتفهم
ولازم تنضرب,ونتدبح كمان


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههه
> والست الشرقيه لا تفهم فالمشاعر
> ايه دخل المشاعر فصورة واحدة
> اعده بتتفرج على البرح واعده
> ...



*ههههههههههه مش قولتلكوا لايفهم فى المشاعر والاحاسيس الرقيقة 
كل تفكيره انه هيرميها فى المياه 
ارجع على كهفك يابنى مش عايزين صداع 
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طب ممكن اظبته ففترة الخطوبة
> هههههههههههه
> علشان مضربش نفسى
> ...


 
فتره الخطوبه ليه يضربها مش عاجباه بفسخ الخطوبه 

وليه ياخدها مبتفهمش ومبتفكرش 

يبقى اخطا الاختيار يستحمل خطأه والكلام للعكس برده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2011)

يا لهوي
يا لهوي 
بطلوا بقي الصراع الازلي ده 
العبوا مع بعض بقي
يا ساااااااااااااتر
وانتي يا ست نانسي انتي 
مش زنبنا اننا مخلوقات احسن منكم :t30:
بهزر طبعا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مش زنبنا اننا مخلوقات احسن منكم :t30:
> بهزر طبعا ​



*ومين قال انكوا مخلوقات اساسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ومين قال انكوا مخلوقات اساسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



لالالالالالالا
استغفر الله 
مش هقول اننا اكتر من كده حرام 
وبعدين هيبقي غرور :99:​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه مش قولتلكوا لايفهم فى المشاعر والاحاسيس الرقيقة
> كل تفكيره انه هيرميها فى المياه
> ارجع على كهفك يابنى مش عايزين صداع
> ههههههههههههههه
> *


هههههههههههه
برضو مشاعر
انتو مخدوعين فنفسكو والنيعمه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> فتره الخطوبه ليه يضربها مش عاجباه بفسخ الخطوبه
> 
> وليه ياخدها مبتفهمش ومبتفكرش
> 
> يبقى اخطا الاختيار يستحمل خطأه والكلام للعكس برده


عجبانى ومزاجى انى اضربه
فيه اعتراض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههه
> برضو مشاعر
> انتو مخدوعين فنفسكو والنيعمه



لا اله الا المسيح 
بصي انا اعرف طبيب نفسي زي الفل 
ممكن يخلصك من مشاكلك النفسيه دي 
ومتخافيش مش هيكلفك كتير 
وممكن كمان ادفع انا 
وكله للخير​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 أبريل 2011)

*يا نانسي انت بتزعجي نفسك ع الفاضي *
*الوحوش دول بيفهمو ايه معنى المشاعر*؟؟؟؟
*لا تعبي حالك بالشرح مش هيفهموا *
*عشان هم جنس خشن بلا دماغ!*
* هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> بصي انا اعرف طبيب نفسي زي الفل
> ممكن يخلصك من مشاكلك النفسيه دي
> ومتخافيش مش هيكلفك كتير
> ...



*انت بتكلم مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههه
ياجماعة فيه واحد تايه من الكهف بتاعه ياريت حد ياخده يرجعه 
ويريحنا هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا لهوي
> يا لهوي
> بطلوا بقي الصراع الازلي ده
> العبوا مع بعض بقي
> ...


مشاركة فالجون يا ريس


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ومين قال انكوا مخلوقات اساسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


وانتو كمان مش مخلوقات
كان فيه غنيه بنغنيه واحنا صغيرين
بتقول ايه بقى الغنيه دى
البنات,البنات........... (بلاش اكمل علشان مشاعر البنات متبوظش
رغم انه مش عندهم مشاعر
)هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> بصي انا اعرف طبيب نفسي زي الفل
> ممكن يخلصك من مشاكلك النفسيه دي
> ومتخافيش مش هيكلفك كتير
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
انا اصلا دكتور نفسانى
لما تتعب ابقى تعلالى
(انت شكلك تتبع حزب الستات يا شرانى)


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يا نانسي انت بتزعجي نفسك ع الفاضي *
> *الوحوش دول بيفهمو ايه معنى المشاعر*؟؟؟؟
> *لا تعبي حالك بالشرح مش هيفهموا *
> *عشان هم جنس خشن بلا دماغ!*
> * هههههههههههههههههه*​


جنس بلا دماغ؟وبلا مشاعر؟؟
هو انتى شيفانى من جنس الستات
هاهاهاهاهاها
ههههههههه


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> عجبانى ومزاجى انى اضربه
> فيه اعتراض


 
هههههههههههههه

ومن الحب ما قتل 

اول ما قرايت المشاركه افتكرتها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى لو وافقت تستحمل وخلاص​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انت بتكلم مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههههه
> ياجماعة فيه واحد تايه من الكهف بتاعه ياريت حد ياخده يرجعه
> ويريحنا هههههههههههههههه
> *


مشكله البنات ان بيته من زجاج
يعنى الرجاله عنده كهف 
بس الستات من لاجئين الصومال
ولا عنده كفه ولا بيت
فبلاش تعيرى الرجاله وانتو جعانين
نيهاهاهاها


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ومن الحب ما قتل
> 
> ...


لو وفقت.,,,,,,,,؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو انتم لقين حد يفكر يتجوزكم
اصلا
يا شيخة قولى كلام غير كدة
ههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> جنس بلا دماغ؟وبلا مشاعر؟؟
> هو انتى شيفانى من جنس الستات
> هاهاهاهاهاها
> ههههههههه


* ردك ده اكبر دليل على انكم جنس خشن وبلا دماغ*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أبريل 2011)

انا هسيبكم تقطعوا في بعض 
وخارج مع اصحابي 
يلا اشوفكم متعورين 
اقصد كويسين 
هههههههههه​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ردك ده اكبر دليل على انكم جنس خشن وبلا دماغ*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


هع هع هع هع
دى قمة الادموغى
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

انا راضى حكمك يا ناس
شوفى يا نانسى
شوفى يا انجيلا
شوف يا اسد(ولا انت ملكش دعوة انت تبعى ههههههههه)
شوفى يا مرمورة
شوفى يا تاسونى
بزمتكم دى منظر واحدة عنده مشاعر ومحاسيس؟
دا اللمبى شكله احسن
شوفو واحكمو انتو
انا مش هتكلم





























































































































خلى بالك




























































































العفرين قرب






























































http://www.emanoeel.com/up//uploads2/images/emanoeel-df9ae42398.jpg
بزمتكم دى منظر واحدة عنه مشاعر
اعقلوه وفهمونى بقى
هع


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لو وفقت.,,,,,,,,؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو انتم لقين حد يفكر يتجوزكم
> اصلا
> يا شيخة قولى كلام غير كدة
> ههههههههههه


 
شكرا ياعم 

مهو علشان كلهم من امثالك مش لاقيين 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> شكرا ياعم
> 
> مهو علشان كلهم من امثالك مش لاقيين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


من امثالاك؟
مهو فعلا مش لاقين واحد راجل
يرضى بيكو
لان مفيش راجل هيرضى بيكو
جتكو........
ههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> شىء معروف ان الست نكاديه
> ودوما حزينه
> واكبر دليل الصورة الى حضرتك حطاه دى
> هههههههههه



لالالالالالالالالالالالا الستات بيحسبوا للخطوه مش نكد بالعكس 
الصوره اللي انا حطاها فيها معاني جميله وعجباني 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

*انا مش عارفه مين بس فتح باب المغارة عليهم وطلعهم من الكهوف ؟
ما كنا مرتاحين 
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا الستات بيحسبوا للخطوه مش نكد بالعكس
> الصوره اللي انا حطاها فيها معاني جميله وعجباني
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


عجباكى؟
يهمنا راحة الزبون
يا نكدية
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هع هع هع هع
> مبلاش
> هتندمى من الاسلوب دا يا مامام
> ههههههههه



مامتك  ازاي يعني يا ابني انت تخلفني ولا انت مش ملاحظ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وصدقني بسهوله جدا اقدر اني اوريك مين الاقوي :spor24::beee::beee:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> عجباكى؟
> يهمنا راحة الزبون
> يا نكدية
> ههههههههههههههه



انا مش نكد 
ومتوصفنيش بالنكد 
الواحد منكم يجي زهقان من الشغل يفضل يزعق احنا ذنبنا ايه انكم فشله لكن احنا كبنات بنشتغل في البيت وبره البيت وبنهتم بمظهرنا ونجحيين في التلاته الهم والباقي عليكم :closedeye:closedeye


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا مش عارفه مين بس فتح باب المغارة عليهم وطلعهم من الكهوف ؟
> ما كنا مرتاحين
> *


هع
http://www.emanoeel.com/up//uploads2/images/emanoeel-df9ae42398.jpg


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

شفتوا غدركم بقي يارجاله يامفتريه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مش اتفقنا ننام
> هههههههههههههههه
> قال ايه مش عارف ارد
> هع



هربت وتقول ننام :t9:


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> متمت تزاي يعني يا ابني انت تخلفني ولا انت مش ملاحظ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وصدقني بسهوله جدا اقدر اني اوريك مين الاقوي :spor24::beee::beee:


الله يخرب بيتك التعليم المجانى,نص كلامك غلط
هع
ورينى يا جامد,يا شرانى


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الله يخرب بيتك التعليم المجانى,نص كلامك غلط
> هع
> ورينى يا جامد,يا شرانى


 
هههههههههههههههه

انت عايز تعمل مشاكل ليه 

قول السبب شكلك يا عينى حد زعلك ولا ايه جى تطلعه علينا هنا ؟؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انا مش نكد
> ومتوصفنيش بالنكد
> الواحد منكم يجي زهقان من الشغل يفضل يزعق احنا ذنبنا ايه انكم فشله لكن احنا كبنات بنشتغل في البيت وبره البيت وبنهتم بمظهرنا ونجحيين في التلاته الهم والباقي عليكم :closedeye:closedeye


هع
انا بشتغل
وبدرس
وباكل نفسى
وناجح فكل شىء
ليه الستات مش مقتنعه ان الرجاله ناجحة
طب بصى يا فندم

الانبا يؤانس دكتور
الانبا بيشوى مهندس
احمد زويل
نجيب محفوظ
اما عن الستات
فيا عينى 
ويا حصرة
مفيش غير عيشة الكلانى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الله يخرب بيتك التعليم المجانى,نص كلامك غلط
> هع
> ورينى يا جامد,يا شرانى



انت نقلتها غلط اعملك ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ارجع للمشاركه وشوف هههههههههههه
وبعديين عندي مشكله في الوندوز فيتاخد الجهاز تصلحه يتسكت هههههههههههههههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> شفتوا غدركم بقي يارجاله يامفتريه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو سبه علشان شافه مع الواد حمادة بيلعبو كورة
ما هو الا رد فعل
والاخت فوفو عجباه قال المشاركة
هع


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هربت وتقول ننام :t9:




ما هما كده 
لما يتزنقوا يهربوا
حاجه مش جديده عليهم
ميرسي مارتنيا للتقييم


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هربت وتقول ننام :t9:


سرجيوس يهرب
هع
دا افتراء يا معلم


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو سبه علشان شافه مع الواد حمادة بيلعبو كورة
> ما هو الا رد فعل
> والاخت فوفو عجباه قال المشاركة
> هع




يخرب بيت العربي بتاعك
الجرامر كله غلط 
يعني انتوا لا فالحين في جواز ولا لغه عربيه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت عايز تعمل مشاكل ليه
> 
> قول السبب شكلك يا عينى حد زعلك ولا ايه جى تطلعه علينا هنا ؟؟؟


محدش يعرف يزعلنى يا بنتى
ومفيش حد يستاهل زعلى
خصوصا من البنات
ههههههههههههه
نسيت
هع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هع
> انا بشتغل
> وبدرس
> وباكل نفسى
> ...



نعم نعم انت مش بتكنس وتطبخ وتغسل وتربي عيال وتدرس وتشتغل 
كل الراهبات بدون مؤهلات عليا 
عائشه عبد الرحمان بنت 
ملك حفني بنت 
تماف اريني كانت بنت 
وفي مليين البنات اللي بياخدوا دكتوراه وماجيستير في مجالهم


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

*هو لسه محدش ضربهم العالم دى
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> يخرب بيت العربي بتاعك
> الجرامر كله غلط
> يعني انتوا لا فالحين في جواز ولا لغه عربيه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا في حاجه وحياتك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انت نقلتها غلط اعملك ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ارجع للمشاركه وشوف هههههههههههه
> وبعديين عندي مشكله في الوندوز فيتاخد الجهاز تصلحه يتسكت هههههههههههههههههههههههه:t9:


هع
دا تحجج يا باشا
انا فاهم حركات البنات
فالكنيسة تعد تقولك انا اخدم معاك
وعنيا ليك
ومش عرف ايه
وتعد تحنكشلك
ووقت الجد تقولك اصل انا ضفرى وحعنى
واسف بجد
وهستك بستك
ومش عارف ايه
والان حجة الوندوز
فاهمكم انا فاهمكم
هههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> سرجيوس يهرب
> هع
> دا افتراء يا معلم



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا دي حقيقه 
للاسف:11azy:


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو لسه محدش ضربهم العالم دى
> *​




مارو خليك بعيد
انت مش قدنا
واسأل سرجيوس
ياحرااااااااااااااااااااام
عمال يعيط بسببنا 
اصل احنا وضبناه


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> محدش يعرف يزعلنى يا بنتى
> ومفيش حد يستاهل زعلى
> خصوصا من البنات
> ههههههههههههه
> ...




انت عايز تتخانق 

اقولك روح خد  استراحه:a4::a4::a4: ونام يمكن تقوم طبيعى ومفيكش حاجه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ما هما كده
> لما يتزنقوا يهربوا
> حاجه مش جديده عليهم
> ميرسي مارتنيا للتقييم


هع
بعينكو


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولا في حاجه وحياتك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> مارو خليك بعيد
> انت مش قدنا
> واسأل سرجيوس
> ياحرااااااااااااااااااااام
> ...



*يلهوى نيتا اللى بتقولى انا كدة 

الله يرررررررررحم :heat:
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هع
> دا تحجج يا باشا
> انا فاهم حركات البنات
> فالكنيسة تعد تقولك انا اخدم معاك
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
بجد ده حتي ساعات بيقلب فرنسي في وسط العربي


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> يخرب بيت العربي بتاعك
> الجرامر كله غلط
> يعني انتوا لا فالحين في جواز ولا لغه عربيه


فين الغلط يا بت انتى يا بت
احنا فالحين فكل شىء
لكن انتو مش فالحين فاى شىء
هع
اتهامات بدون دليل وبراهان
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> نعم نعم انت مش بتكنس وتطبخ وتغسل وتربي عيال وتدرس وتشتغل
> كل الراهبات بدون مؤهلات عليا
> عائشه عبد الرحمان بنت
> ملك حفني بنت
> ...


انا بتكلم عالرداله يا عم
اثبتلك ان الراجل
قوى فكل شىء
هع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> انت عايز تتخانق
> 
> اقولك روح خد  استراحه:a4::a4::a4: ونام يمكن تقوم طبيعى ومفيكش حاجه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هو ده الحل المثالي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يلهوى نيتا اللى بتقولى انا كدة
> 
> الله يرررررررررحم :heat:
> *​




الله يرحم في ايه بقي
لو عاوزنا نرجع تاني لموضوع الحرب
وافكرك مين هما كانوا البنات 
اللي انتم ياااااااااااااااااااااااعيني
انسحبتم من من قدامهم بكل هدوء


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو لسه محدش ضربهم العالم دى
> *​


ربنا يخلصنا منهم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ولا في حاجه وحياتك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا معقدة
مش كفايه كئيبة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا بتكلم عالرداله يا عم
> اثبتلك ان الراجل
> قوى فكل شىء
> هع[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا دي حقيقه
> للاسف:11azy:


مش حقيقة
احنا اتفقنا نقوم ننام
انا نمت وانتى سهرتى
تبقى خيانه
هما الستات كدة
ملهمش امان


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

علي فكره يابنات 
خلينا حنينن شويه عليهم

هههههههههههههههه يعنى نضرب بالشمال ونطبطب باليمين ههههههههههه
لازم نهدى الجو عشان نتجوز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> مارو خليك بعيد
> انت مش قدنا
> واسأل سرجيوس
> ياحرااااااااااااااااااااام
> ...


بعيط
وضبناه
هع
انتو كتير فعلا
بس انا بميت واحدة ست
هع
هههههههه


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ربنا يخلصنا منهم
> ههههههههههههه


 آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ونرتاح منكم ايه رايك فى عالم مليان رجاله 

ولا حد ينكد عليك ولا حاجه اقولك خد اقرب مركبه فضاء واطلع على المريخ ولا المشترى ولا حتى الشمس ونخلص منك وانت تعيش متهنى من غير حد ينكد عليك 

وخد كل اللى زهقانين مننا وياريت تقولى على عددهم اللى انا واثقه ولا واحد هيجى معاك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> الله يرحم في ايه بقي
> لو عاوزنا نرجع تاني لموضوع الحرب
> وافكرك مين هما كانوا البنات
> اللي انتم ياااااااااااااااااااااااعيني
> انسحبتم من من قدامهم بكل هدوء



*تزييف حقايق عينى عينك كدة بس ماشى 

كدة كدة كلنا عارفين مين اللى روق التانى :t30:
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> انت عايز تتخانق
> 
> اقولك روح خد  استراحه:a4::a4::a4: ونام يمكن تقوم طبيعى ومفيكش حاجه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعتراف من الستات انهم تعبو
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا طبيعى وفايق وبشرب شاى
ويلا علشان تقومى تغسلى الكوباية
وتحضرى الغداء
انتو مكنكم فالمطبخ
مش هنانانانا
هههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا معقدة
> مش كفايه كئيبة
> ههههههههههههه



انا كئيبه ومعقد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت خايف من ايه مننا 
فعلا الراجل اللي يضرب مراته معندهوش كرامه بجد


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يلهوى نيتا اللى بتقولى انا كدة
> 
> الله يرررررررررحم :heat:
> *​


القوالب نامت
والانصاص قامت
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ربنا يخلصنا منهم
> ههههههههههههه


 

*هههههههه 
لالالالالا غلط

ده احنا ندعى يخليهم علشان نشتغل احنا

امال هنعذب ونخنق ونشل مين
فى نفسنا ؟
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> بجد ده حتي ساعات بيقلب فرنسي في وسط العربي


معايا سبع لغات
واتنين تؤم
وامهم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> الله يرحم في ايه بقي
> لو عاوزنا نرجع تاني لموضوع الحرب
> وافكرك مين هما كانوا البنات
> اللي انتم ياااااااااااااااااااااااعيني
> انسحبتم من من قدامهم بكل هدوء


هو احنا وقفين ادام
مسولينى
يا بنتى انتو اخركم كلام وخلاص
مفيش تنفيذ
هع
هههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > انا بتكلم عالرداله يا عم
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> علي فكره يابنات
> خلينا حنينن شويه عليهم
> 
> هههههههههههههههه يعنى نضرب بالشمال ونطبطب باليمين ههههههههههه
> لازم نهدى الجو عشان نتجوز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ولا فارقة لا شمال ولا يمين
ومش متجوزين فسنتكم دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الرجاله ركبت نظارات وبقت تشوف


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ونرتاح منكم ايه رايك فى عالم مليان رجاله
> 
> ولا حد ينكد عليك ولا حاجه اقولك خد اقرب مركبه فضاء واطلع على المريخ ولا المشترى ولا حتى الشمس ونخلص منك وانت تعيش متهنى من غير حد ينكد عليك
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلام غير مقنع بالمرة
البيت بيت ابونا


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اعتراف من الستات انهم تعبو
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> انا طبيعى وفايق وبشرب شاى
> ...


 
لنا متعبتش انا زهقتلك وبس 

زاحنا مش مكانا المطبخ وبس احنا ناس بتشتغل معلش بقى 

ولو ملقيتش حد يعملك تاكل وتشرب الشاى هتقوم غصبن عنك تعمل لنفسك صح ولا لاء 

والا مش هتاكل ولا تشرب الشاى اللى انت قاعد قدام النت تشرب فيه واكيد مامتك او اختك او مراتك اللى عملاه وانت قاعد تتخانق على النت  

ههههههههههه حكم


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انا كئيبه ومعقد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت خايف من ايه مننا
> فعلا الراجل اللي يضرب مراته معندهوش كرامه بجد


انا متفق معاكى
علشان كدة هضربة فالخطوبة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ​
> 
> *هههههههه
> لالالالالا غلط
> ...


بس انا قلبى على الرجاله
عاوز اريحهم
هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> القوالب نامت
> والانصاص قامت
> هههههههههههههههههه



:bud::act19::boxing::ranting::spor22:


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> لنا متعبتش انا زهقتلك وبس
> 
> زاحنا مش مكانا المطبخ وبس احنا ناس بتشتغل معلش بقى
> 
> ...


هاهاهاهاهاها
ان معنديش ولا ست فالبيت
ولا اخت ولا ام ولا زوجة ولا اى حد
كرشتهم كلهم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعمل كل شىء بنفسى ومش محتاج ليكم
هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> :bud::act19::boxing::ranting::spor22:


مفيش رد
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ولا فارقة لا شمال ولا يمين
> ومش متجوزين فسنتكم دى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الرجاله ركبت نظارات وبقت تشوف




ياشيخ روح كده
هو انتوا تستهلونا
دا انتوا من غيرنا عاملين زي الاطفال الصغار


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ياشيخ روح كده
> هو انتوا تستهلونا
> دا انتوا من غيرنا عاملين زي الاطفال الصغار


ههههههههههههه
ونتو من غيرنا هتعنسو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:99:
:99:
:99:
:99:
:heat:


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > هو احنا وقفين ادام
> ...


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاها
> ان معنديش ولا ست فالبيت
> ولا اخت ولا ام ولا زوجة ولا اى حد
> كرشتهم كلهم
> ...


 
nooooooooo
قصدك تقول تفشوا من عمايلك يا استاذ


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> > لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> > للاسف انتوا واقفين قدام هتلر
> > مسوليني ده كان ولا حاجه
> 
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> nooooooooo
> قصدك تقول تفشوا من عمايلك يا استاذ


لا يا ختى
لقيتهم شبهك
قلت مش ناقصة
يا بالسلامة
هههههههههههههه
الصباع الى يوجعنى بقطعو
ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لا يا ختى
> لقيتهم شبهك
> قلت مش ناقصة
> يا بالسلامة
> ...


 
ولو دماغك وجعتك بتعمل ايه 

:t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الانبا يؤانس دكتور
> الانبا بيشوى مهندس
> احمد زويل
> نجيب محفوظ
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه اهى ديه عدم منطقية الراجل الشرقى فى المقارنات 
بيقارن بين انجازات الرجل اللى بقاله 500 قرن كاتم على نفسنا وبين انجازات المرأة اللى لسه يادوب بتحاول تشم نفسها 
طيب ياعباقرة زمانكوا ادوا الحرية للمرأة الاول وبعدين حاسبوها على عدم الابداع 

الا قولى هو ليه الراجل كان قامع المرأة فى رأيك ؟مش لانه عارف انه لو اداها حريتها هتبدع وتبقى افضل منه ؟
ههههههههههههه لكن علشان هو منفوخ زى فراخ الجمعية ميحبش حد يبقى افضل منه 
معلش مسكين ضحية المجتمع اللى فهمه كدب انه محور الكون 

ها حد عايز يقول حاجة قبل ماترجعوا الكهف ؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> netta قال:
> 
> 
> > ولا بيهمنا
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ولو دماغك وجعتك بتعمل ايه
> 
> :t9::t9::t9::t9:


يا سوسة
ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بتكلم عن صباعى
ودماغى عمرى ما بتوجعنى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اهى ديه عدم منطقية الراجل الشرقى فى المقارنات
> بيقارن بين انجازات الرجل اللى بقاله 500 قرن كاتم على نفسنا وبين انجازات المرأة اللى لسه يادوب بتحاول تشم نفسها
> طيب ياعباقرة زمانكوا ادوا الحرية للمرأة الاول وبعدين حاسبوها على عدم الابداع
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
قمعين الستات
علشان محدش يضحك عليكو
يعنى اسيب الست تنزل الشارع
وتقولى ايه دى
وتطلع عربية فالاخر
خايف الناس تضحك عليكو
هههههههههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *تزييف حقايق عينى عينك كدة بس ماشى
> 
> كدة كدة كلنا عارفين مين اللى روق التانى :t30:
> *​





ههههههههههه
انتوا ليه بس بتنكشوا علي نفسكم
ولا تحب نرجع الحرب تااااااااااني


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> سرجيوُس قال:
> 
> 
> > ياخراشي
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> معايا سبع لغات
> واتنين تؤم
> وامهم
> هههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههه
والثامن جاي في السكه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انتوا ليه بس بتنكشوا علي نفسكم
> ولا تحب نرجع الحرب تااااااااااني


هو انتى مش قلتى انك انهزمتى
عالعموم
الفرخة لما بتيجى تندبح
بتعد تفرفر كدة
حلاوة روح يعنى
هههههههههه


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا سوسة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بتكلم عن صباعى
> ودماغى عمرى ما بتوجعنى
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه

انا اسمى سوسو مش سوسه 

واىه ياعنى مش بيجيلك صداع زى اى حد قول بشرب اسبرين او اى مسكن مش لازم تقطعه اه قصدى تقطع دماغك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههه
> قمعين الستات
> علشان محدش يضحك عليكو
> يعنى اسيب الست تنزل الشارع
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة جرس الكهف ضرب وانت لازم ترجع بسرعة 

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> والثامن جاي في السكه


هو انا بجيبهم من السوبر ماركت
انا بتعب فيهمي ا ختى والنيعمة
ههههههههههههههه
لازم يكون بين كل واحد وواحد
9شهور حمل
وسنة ربايه

يعنى سنتين
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اسمى سوسو مش سوسه
> 
> ...


علشان دماغى كبيرة 
مش بيجيلى صداع
بس الصداع بيجى للبنات
لان دماغه مقفلة
هع
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> على فكرة جرس الكهف ضرب وانت لازم ترجع بسرعة
> 
> *


ههههههههههههه
طب انتى يلا اجرى
عربية ال........... فالطريق
اهربى بقى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

طيب اسيبكم بقي دلوقتي 
بس راجعه لك ياسرجيوس
واقول لكم


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> علشان دماغى كبيرة
> مش بيجيلى صداع
> بس الصداع بيجى للبنات
> لان دماغه مقفلة
> ...


 
اى انسان طبيعى بيجيلوا صداع عادى 

مش معنى انى مجليش صداع ان دماغى كبيره 

رد غير مفنع 

ونفسى اعرف هع دى معناه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟

واضح انك من الصعيد الجوانى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> علشان دماغى كبيرة
> مش بيجيلى صداع



*او مفيش دماغ اصلا هههههههههههههههههههههههه30:*


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (25 أبريل 2011)

نانسي2

فيه حدى مدايقك شي؟ معي إبرة بنج حجم عائلي ههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طب انتى يلا اجرى
> عربية ال........... فالطريق
> اهربى بقى
> هههههههههههههههه










هع هع

يعني كلو إلا نانسي  إنتَ مش عارف ممكن يحصل إيه؟ هات ودانك أوشوشك يابني الصندوق ممكن يطير


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا متفق معاكى
> علشان كدة هضربة فالخطوبة
> ههههههههههههههههههه



ياسلام علي اساس انها مش هترميلك الدبله في وشك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نانسي2
> 
> فيه حدى مدايقك شي؟ معي إبرة بنج حجم عائلي ههههههههههه



*تسلملى ياميتو ,هو فيه حد يقدر يضايقنى :smil8:*


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

*مكنتش علقه هنصبحكم ونمسيكم بيها

امال لو فى تعذيب وعقاب على كل غلطه كنتوا عملتوا ايه ههههه
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أبريل 2011)

اتكلم علي قدك


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مكنتش علقه هنصبحكم ونمسيكم بيها
> 
> امال لو فى تعذيب وعقاب على كل غلطه كنتوا عملتوا ايه ههههه
> *​



*مارسو مين طلعك من الكهف يابابا ؟وبعدين كده ممكن تتوه ومتعرفش ترجع تانى وتفضل معانا وتسسب اتساع خرم الاوززن 
وتاخد الاكسجين من الجو زى كل احفاد سى السيد سبب دمار الارض 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايوه كده يا ننسي اديه


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اتكلم علي قدك





Nancy2 قال:


> *مارسو مين طلعك من الكهف يابابا ؟وبعدين كده ممكن تتوه ومتعرفش ترجع تانى وتفضل معانا وتسسب اتساع خرم الاوززن
> وتاخد الاكسجين من الجو زى كل احفاد سى السيد سبب دمار الارض
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *




*هههههههههه

احلى حاجه هنا الواحد اتعلمها ان الناس هنا اخرها كلام :heat:
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أبريل 2011)

هع هع هع 
كلام ايه بقولك اتكلم علي قدك مش كفايه انكم مش عارفيين تردوا كمان مقاوحه


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هع هع هع
> كلام ايه بقولك اتكلم علي قدك مش كفايه انكم مش عارفيين تردوا كمان مقاوحه



*غلبانه .. متعرفنيش :smile02
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أبريل 2011)

رد علي ردودنا اللي في الموضوع علقه مين 
خلينا ساكتيين ده لو واحد فيكم 
خطيبته اتعاكست بيزعقلها علشان بيخاف يضرب من الراجل


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> رد علي ردودنا اللي في الموضوع علقه مين
> خلينا ساكتيين ده لو واحد فيكم
> خطيبته اتعاكست بيزعقلها علشان بيخاف يضرب من الراجل



*لا لو خطيبتى حد بصلها هاكله قبل ما يبص 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اعرف شاغلين نفسكم اوي بالضرب كده ليه
اوقات كتير جدا بيكون في كلام اصعب من مليون علقة​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (26 أبريل 2011)

انا رايي بيختصر فى كلام قليل :ضرب الرجل للمراة اهانة لرجولته ولانوثة المراة وضرب المراة للرجل اهانة لانوثتها وانسانيتها واهانة لرجولة الرجل 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> طيب اسيبكم بقي دلوقتي
> بس راجعه لك ياسرجيوس
> واقول لكم


هع هع هع
هروووووووووووووووووب


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> اى انسان طبيعى بيجيلوا صداع عادى
> 
> مش معنى انى مجليش صداع ان دماغى كبيره
> 
> ...





> *او مفيش دماغ اصلا هههههههههههههههههههههههه30:*


وانتو ال2 بسم الصليب
رددكم مقنعه اوى
ولا هى حلوة ليطو ووحشة ليا
ولا انتو ولاد البطة البيضة وانا ابن البطة السودة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو احنا بنضحك على ايه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نانسي2
> 
> فيه حدى مدايقك شي؟ معي إبرة بنج حجم عائلي ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه
انت معايا ولا مع الناس التنيين


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هع هع
> 
> يعني كلو إلا نانسي  إنتَ مش عارف ممكن يحصل إيه؟ هات ودانك أوشوشك يابني الصندوق ممكن يطير


ههههههههههه
طب خلينا نضحك عليه لحد ما ناخد الصندوق


دا نانسى دى قمر
هوف يه زيه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *تسلملى ياميتو ,هو فيه حد يقدر يضايقنى :smil8:*


اجرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اتكلم علي قدك


الرجال بتتكلم على اده
هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أبريل 2011)

لازم البنت نضرب
تنضرب
تنضرب
تنضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
على نفوخه
هع


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أبريل 2011)

*يابنى انت لسه عايش؟ انت لسه محرمتش ؟؟؟؟؟
بقولك ايه انا الانتربول اتصل بيا وبيقولى فى واحد هرب من الكهف بتاعه وعامل مشاكل فى البشرية ياريت تقوليله يرجع للكهف بسرعة لان وجوده هيعمل global warming ويقلل نسبة الاكسجين فى الارض 
يلا ياسرجيوس ارجع كهفك يابنى ,ارجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هع هع هع
> هروووووووووووووووووب



ياابني صدقني ما هروب
بس انا جيت تاني اهو
وراجعي لك بالرد حالا


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لازم البنت نضرب
> تنضرب
> تنضرب
> تنضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
> ...




ياخراااااااااااااااااشي
انت لسه بتقول البنت تنضرب
ياعم قوق بقي واصحي
احنا في القرن الواحد والعشرين
دا انت حقيقي زي مانانسي بتقول
انت لسه عيش في الكهف


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

طيب علي فكره ياسرجيوس انا عندي سؤال
ياترى شخصية سى السيد هى النموذج الذى تقبلونه ليجسد الرجل انتوا بكده تبقوا ظلمتوا الرجالة - سى السيد لم يكن شخصية الرجل كما يجب أن تكون لقد كان بوجهين وجه الحزم والجدية فى المنزل ووجه آخر لا داع لوصفه خارج المنزل هو ده سى السيد اللي انتم عاوزين تبقوا زيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## girgis2 (30 أبريل 2011)

*ومين قال ان احنا عايزين نبقى زي سي السيد اللي مجننكم دا !!!*

*مش معنى ان الراجل يكون له شخصية قوية في بيته يبقى بالشكل السيء دا*

*كل الحكاية الراجل محتاج شوية احترام في بيته مش أكتر ومفيش راجل يقبل ان مراته تفضل تناطحه كدة على كل حاجة يقولها*

*وعلى فكرة صمام أمان أي علاقة بين اتنين متزوجين هو ان الراجل يكون أعلى من المرأة ب10 سم مش ب100 سم ولكن ب10 سم ويحافظوا هما الاتنين على 10 سم دول*

*لأن 10 سم دول يضمنوا للراجل داخل بيته هيبته كرب الأسرة ومينفعش تبقى الست تبقى ربة أسرة الا لما الزوج يتوفى مثلاااا أو يكون مسافر على طول و مش موجود تقريباااا في البيت !!!*

*وال10 سم دول برضة يخلوا المرأة نفسها تكون مقتنعه بيه ومالي عينها وبنسمع كتير عن بنات و سيدات أرامل لما يسألوها عن سبب عدم زواجهم فيجاوبوا بأنهم ملقيوش الراجل اللي يملى عينهم*

*لو قسمنا فترة الصراع بين الرجل والمرأة الى قسمين هنلاقي ان اللي كان غلطان في النصف الأول غير اللي بيغلط في حق الطرف التاني لحد دلوقتي وما يحدث الآن من الرجال من تصرفات قد تبدو سيئة منهم فدا رد مفعول به لأن الرجالة بشكل عام فقدوا الثقة في أي ست ودا لما المرأة أخدت حقوقها أخدتها بنوع من البلطجة مش باسلوب فيه تروي وحكمة*

*المفروض ان المرأة دلوقتي تهدى كدة و تبدأ ترجع ثقة الراجل فيها من تاني لكي تستقيم الأمور بينهم *

*أما بالنسبة لسؤال الموضوع وعن نظام ضربهن و هجرهن فدا هزار في هزار وأحنا عندنا نظام تاني خالص هو أن لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر كما أن المرأة تهب رجلها وتحترمه وتطيعه لأنه رأسها كما أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة وأن على الرجل أن يكون حنونا عليها من بعد والديها ويرعاها ويقوتها لأنها جسده معطيها كرامة لكي لا تعاق صلواته أمام الله*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

*



			وما يحدث الآن من الرجال من تصرفات قد تبدو سيئة منهم فدا رد مفعول به لأن الرجالة بشكل عام فقدوا الثقة في أي ست ودا لما المرأة أخدت حقوقها أخدتها بنوع من البلطجة مش باسلوب فيه تروي وحكمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااسلام*
*دا انت فعلا فعلا من احفاد سي السيد*
*علي راي نانسي*
*وعلي فكره *
*عاوزه اقول حاجه انتوا عاوزين سى السيد اكتر ايه من اللى انتوا فيه دلوقتي*
*كل شباب اليومين دول متدلعين جدا ولما بيتزوجوا بيتدلعوا اكتر *
*طبعا هو فى فرق بين سى السيد زمان ودلوقتي*
*بس ده لاختلاف الزمن*
*لكن الراجل راجل فى كل زمن *
*سى السيد لكن مختلف*
*لان انتوا للاسف مازلتم وارثين عقلية سي السيد *
*فا بتتصرفوا بالظبط زي سي السيد*


----------



## girgis2 (30 أبريل 2011)

*طب تصدقي بآيه ان الرأي دا بالزات سمعته من واحدة كاتبة وصحفية اسمها ايمز خطاب في برنامج المسكوت عنه و كان بييجي على قناة مودرن مصر قبل ما تقفل وكان موضوع الحلقة عن كتاب كتباه نفس الكاتبة دي واسمه هراء العلاقات بس بالانجليزي*​ 
*وان موضوع الثقة المفقودة عند الراجل وان المفروض يكون الحل بارجاع الثقة دي من تاني بدلاااا من الهجوم المستمر عليه حتى وهو في حالة صدمة بسبب انتزاع المرأة لحقوقها بالقوة سمعته من الدكتورة وفاء سلطان بنفسها اللي بقتنع بكلامها جدااا*​ 
*أنا مش عارف أنتي رديتي كدة ازاي يمكن مفهمتيش قصدي كويس*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 أبريل 2011)

لا انا فاهمه قاصدك كويس قوي
وانا لا سمعت وقاء سلطان ولا غيرها
ردي كان علي اد كلامك
وبصراحه كل سطر في ردك
عاوز له صفحه عشان ارد عليه



> كل الحكاية الراجل محتاج شوية احترام في بيته مش أكتر ومفيش



يعني الست لما يكون لها كلمه وراي في البيت
تعتبر دي عدم احترام للرجل



> > وعلى فكرة صمام أمان أي علاقة بين اتنين متزوجين هو ان الراجل يكون أعلى من المرأة ب10 سم [/
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*



			ومفيش راجل يقبل ان مراته تفضل تناطحه كدة على كل حاجة يقولها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش فاهمه قصدك و هو يناطحها عادي 

يعني المفروض تقعد قدامه زي التلميذه الصغيره و ما تتكلمش مثلا و تقبل كلامه علي انه منزل الهي

ولا تقعد تتعبد في محراب حسنه طول اليوم ولا يحق لها النقاش

يعني تناطحه اصلا هوا احنا معيز

الكلام اخد و عطا لو الراجل كل شويه هيجي في الهايفه و يتصدر و يمنع مراته انها تتكلم يبقي احسن له بقي يجيب جاريه تقعد تحت رجليه مش زوجه او يتجوز جواز اسلامي لان رسول الاسلام بيقول لو امرت احدا ان يسجد لغير الله لامره امرأه ان تسجد لزوجها

افتكر دا يبسطكم و يرضيكم اوي ساعتها

يعني ايه احترام في بيته

والله المحترم محترم علطول جوا بيته و برا بيته و مع نفسه و ساعتها الست المحترمه مش هتحتاج سياسه دبح القطه من اول يوم عشان تعرف حدودها فين و لو ان الحدود في المسيحيه مش راجل و امرأه و تناطحه و الكلام الفاضي بتاعكم دا

لان الزواج المسيحي هو اثنان يصيران جسدا واحدا و محدش بيناطح جسده طبعا

لو اختك اتزلت و مسحت بلاط من زوج متسلط هتفهم كلامي

و لو كنت بتشوف والدتك مزلوله لان الزوج بيأكلها و ينيمها و مضطره تستحمل كنت اتكلمت غير كدا

و لو كنت متربي في بيت اسلامي كنت عرفت  النعمه الي انت فيها و لو ان بيوت اسلاميه كتير مطنشه و الست بتحط راسها براس الراجل

سلام...*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2011)

> بسبب انتزاع المرأة لحقوقها بالقوة



و ايه نوع القوه الي استعملته المراه عشان تاخد حقوقها

نضالها كان سلمي للغايه

يا مسيحي يا ابن ربنا حقك تتكسف شويه لان الي جابو حقوق المرأه في الشرق كانوا مسلمين مش بقول انهم افضل لانهم علي دين زائف و لكن دول كتابهم بينص علي عدم المساواه و مع ذلك ناضلوا في سبيل حقوق الستات و احنا الي كتابنا فيه مساواه و نلاقي ناس علي منهاجك يقولوا كدا

هدي شعراوي كانت مسلمه و نضالت ضد البرقع و الحجاب الي كان بعض قبطيات حتي بيلبسوه وقتها

قاسم امين كان مسلم و كتب المراه الجديده و تحرير المرأه

احمد لطفي السيد كان مسلم 

صفيه زغلول كانت مسلمه

و مع ذلك ادوا المرأه حقها

تاريخ المرأه في النضال لحقوقها كان سلمي للغايه جدا و اخدوه بالعقل و الفكر و المنهج و القوانين و الاحتكام للدستور مش بالشومه و البلطه و السكينه

ايه نوع القوه الي تقصدها يعني؟؟؟؟غير قوه الفكر

لو انت شايف القلم قوه و النضال قوه يبقي هما اقوي من الف سيف يجيب لنا حقوقنا المشروعه تماما الي حضرتك بتعترض عليها و الي دول كتير منحتها للست بعد طول نضال بالقلم و الاحتاجا و القوانين

سلام​


----------



## girgis2 (1 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> لا انا فاهمه قاصدك كويس قوي
> وانا لا سمعت وقاء سلطان ولا غيرها
> 
> 
> ...


 


*الخادمة مش أقل من الراجل بعشرة سم بس بل بأكثر من ذلك بكثير*​


*عشان كدة أنا قولت بعشرة مش بمية سم*​


*لأن العشرة سم تعني الخضوع والطاعة في وجود احترام متبادل*​ 


*أما المية سم تعني العبودية والتسلط وسي السيد اللي بتقولي عليه*​ 


*ومفهوم الخضوع والطاعة اللي أنا بقصده برضة هتلاقيه في الموضوع التالي :*​ 


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163174*​


----------



## girgis2 (1 مايو 2011)

*الأخت تروث*​ 
*من الواضح ان حضرتك أخدتي بعض الكلمات اللي أنا قولتها ويمكن معرفتش أوصل الي عايز أقوله بالظبط بيها وأستنتجتي عليها حاجات لم أذكرها نهائياااا*​ 
*أنا اللي عايز أقوله قولته خلاص في مشاركتي الأخيرة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مايو 2011)

و ما الحكمة في استعمال كلمه *اقل منه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *الأخت تروث*
> 
> *من الواضح ان حضرتك أخدتي بعض الكلمات اللي أنا قولتها ويمكن معرفتش أوصل الي عايز أقوله بالظبط بيها وأستنتجتي حاجات لم أذكرها نهائياااا*
> 
> ...




*ماشي يا سيدي لا داعي للرد عليا لو تعبان بس ارجوك ابقي اقري كلامي مره اخري و ركز فيه مع كبايه شاي الصبح كدا لانه كلام جاد 

سلام يا غالي​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يابنى انت لسه عايش؟ انت لسه محرمتش ؟؟؟؟؟
> بقولك ايه انا الانتربول اتصل بيا وبيقولى فى واحد هرب من الكهف بتاعه وعامل مشاكل فى البشرية ياريت تقوليله يرجع للكهف بسرعة لان وجوده هيعمل global warming ويقلل نسبة الاكسجين فى الارض
> يلا ياسرجيوس ارجع كهفك يابنى ,ارجع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *


هع هع هع
انا برضو اتصلو بيا قالولى نفس الشىء عليكى
هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2011)

:yahoo:





netta قال:


> ياابني صدقني ما هروب
> بس انا جيت تاني اهو
> وراجعي لك بالرد حالا


هع
يا امى انتى رجعتى لحفظ ماء الوجه
ههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ياخراااااااااااااااااشي
> انت لسه بتقول البنت تنضرب
> ياعم قوق بقي واصحي
> احنا في القرن الواحد والعشرين
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
انتى سكنة فالكهف الى جنبى
هع
الست تنضرب فاى قرن
وبالقرن عن نافوخه


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> طيب علي فكره ياسرجيوس انا عندي سؤال
> ياترى شخصية سى السيد هى النموذج الذى تقبلونه ليجسد الرجل انتوا بكده تبقوا ظلمتوا الرجالة - سى السيد لم يكن شخصية الرجل كما يجب أن تكون لقد كان بوجهين وجه الحزم والجدية فى المنزل ووجه آخر لا داع لوصفه خارج المنزل هو ده سى السيد اللي انتم عاوزين تبقوا زيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مين سسسسسسسسس دا
انا معرفش غير سسسسسسسسس واحد بس
وهو سرجيوس
ههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2011)

بصو من الاخر
هتنضربو هتنضربو
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 مايو 2011)

على فكرة احنا بنهزر وبنضحك مع بعض
مش عاوز حد يزعل من التانى
وبلاش تتعاركو بدل ما اشغل العصا
هههههههههه


----------



## vb0xed (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 مايو 2011)

هل انت من المؤيدين
ام لا سمح الله من المعارضين
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *ومين قال ان احنا عايزين نبقى زي سي السيد اللي مجننكم دا !!!*
> 
> *مش معنى ان الراجل يكون له شخصية قوية في بيته يبقى بالشكل السيء دا*
> 
> ...



*ياحليلة مش مفروض تناطحه على كل كلمة ؟بس المفروض تقول على طول سمعا وطاعة سيدى الامير ,صح ؟وومتتناقش معاه ليه ؟
نفسى اعرف هو الراجل بيخاف من النقاش ليه ؟خايف من ايه ؟مخبى ايه خايف منه مش عايزه يظهر فى النقاش 
المفروض ان الشخصية القوية فعلا متقلقش من النقاش 

وليه صمام الامان لازم هو يبقى اعلى ؟مين حط القانون ده ؟مش الراجل هو اللى حطه هو والمجتمع الذكورى ؟

والمفروض ان المرأة ترجع ثقة الراجل فيها تانى
والمفروض انها تعمل كده علشان يعجبه ومتعملش كده علشان هو مش بيحبه والمفروض انها تمشى على الحيط وتمشى على ايديها ورجليها علشان سى السيد يرتاح 
نفسى اعرف هوالراجل ليه متخيل انه محور الكون ولازم الست هى اللى تعمل وتسوى علشان سيادته يبقى مبسوط ومستريح ومنتعش كده هههههههههههههههه

ميفكرش ابدا الست عايزه منه ايه لكن كل تفكيره هو محتاج منها ايه 
بس كده كفاية هههههههههههه


*


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 مايو 2011)

هع هع هع هع
نانسى دى عينه من عينات الستات
الى عاوزين يتسجنو
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 مايو 2011)

مين هينضرب الاول فيكو؟


----------



## نـسـريـن (9 مايو 2011)

*الي بيمد إيدو على أنثى حرام يكون بين رجليه شي *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 مايو 2011)

ليه ضرب الانثى حرام؟
طب هل ضرب الرجال حلال؟


----------



## shamaoun (10 مايو 2011)

اللي بيضرب الستات ده يبقى ضعيف الشخصية وميعرفش يقنع اللي قدامه


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 مايو 2011)

طب وشرب الست للرجال
ايه رئيك فية


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هع هع هع هع
> نانسى دى عينه من عينات الستات
> الى عاوزين يتسجنو
> ههههههههههههههههه



*سرجيوس ,اهل الكهف يقربولك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههه*


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *سرجيوس ,اهل الكهف يقربولك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههه*


ولا اعرفهم ,
مشاركة بيخااااااااا,وروزيتا ضيفة تقيم قال هع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل البنات والستات مفرضو يعملو اعصام فميدان التحرير
والنظا يبعت ليهم جمال تخلصنا منهم
منكو لله ونتى بذات يا ناسنى ورزيتا كمان
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ولا اعرفهم ,
> مشاركة بيخااااااااا,وروزيتا ضيفة تقيم قال هع
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه 
كده يا سرجيوس قلبت علي كمان 
لسه أنا على الخفيف بشتغل و عاملة حرب خفيفة على الرجال 
خلص هتشوف الوجه الأخر بعد كده :t33:
​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> كده يا سرجيوس قلبت علي كمان
> لسه أنا على الخفيف بشتغل و عاملة حرب خفيفة على الرجال
> خلص هتشوف الوجه الأخر بعد كده :t33:
> ​*


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا باشا انتى الى قلبتى عليا بعد ما كنا كويسيين
بلاش الوش التانى
كفايه بنات المنتدى عليا
تعالى نصالح احسن
ومتخشيش المووضع دا خالص
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اقولك حاجة مش هخشو انا كمان


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا باشا انتى الى قلبتى عليا بعد ما كنا كويسيين
> بلاش الوش التانى
> كفايه بنات المنتدى عليا
> ...


*إيه ده إستسلمت يا سرجيوس ولا إيه هههههههههه​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

لا بس انتى غاليه عليا من ايام الجيزة فقلت اصلحك
لكن سيرج لا يستسلم ابدا
ومازلت مصر على ضرب البنات
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لا بس انتى غاليه عليا من ايام الجيزة فقلت اصلحك
> لكن سيرج لا يستسلم ابدا
> ومازلت مصر على ضرب البنات
> ههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه
شكلك هتخلي البنات يقلبوا عليا انا :t33:​*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (11 مايو 2011)

> ومازلت مصر على ضرب البنات
> ههههههههههههههههه



وانا معاك يا سيرج


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> شكلك هتخلي البنات يقلبوا عليا انا :t33:​*


المهم يرحمونى نا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعيدن عيب يا ريس وراى سرج


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> وانا معاك يا سيرج


بتدينى امل اننا ممكن نبنى حزب الرجال من جديد
ههههههههههههه
مش مهم انت مع مين المهم انا مع مين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (11 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بتدينى امل اننا ممكن نبنى حزب الرجال من جديد
> ههههههههههههه
> مش مهم انت مع مين المهم انا مع مين
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



خلاص لو كدة يبقي انت رئيسة ههههههههه
وانا معاك مش تقلق :spor24:


----------



## سرجيوُس (12 مايو 2011)

احنا عاوزين الف علشان نعمل حزب
كدة هنخصر من نانسى ,وروزيتا وبقية الشلة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (12 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> احنا عاوزين الف علشان نعمل حزب
> كدة هنخصر من نانسى ,وروزيتا وبقية الشلة
> هههههههههههههه



*نعمممممممممممممم 
في حدا نادى عليا :hlp:​*


----------



## مارينا جوورج (14 مايو 2011)

اهم شئ الاحترام المتبادل واي شئ يتحل بالتفاهم والنقاش وليس بمد الايد والاهانات


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نعمممممممممممممم
> في حدا نادى عليا :hlp:​*


حاشا يا ريس
هو حد يقدر ينطق اسمك وانا هنا
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 مايو 2011)

مارينا جوورج قال:


> اهم شئ الاحترام المتبادل واي شئ يتحل بالتفاهم والنقاش وليس بمد الايد والاهانات


مهو اناهضرب من غير ما اشتم
علشان الاحترام مطلوب برضو
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مهو اناهضرب من غير ما اشتم
> علشان الاحترام مطلوب برضو
> ههههههههههههه



معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا سرجيوس معاك :crazy_pil


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه
اظن كدة مفيش حجة
ههههههههه


----------

